# Marlanoc Foal Thread



## Wings

As promised to the Peanut and Suze Mare Stare-ers here is my foaling thread!

Introducing the leading ladies in order of due date... (photos from three days ago)

*Rivain*




Not the most flatering of photos but I love the look on her face






Rivain is due on the 1st of September and is carrying the first foal of my stallion, Pallidon.

*Ashanti*




Ashanti is due on the 11th of September. She is the half sister of Pallidon and is in foal to a half brother of Tinker, a silver bay.

*Twinkles*




Twinky is due on the 24th of October. She is also in foal to Pallidon.

*Fantasy*




Fantasy is due on the 8th of November. She is in foal to a chestnut appaloosa so add a 50% chance of appie traits.

*Dreamy*




The mare that is keeping me guessing! Dreamy may or may not be in foal to the sire of Pallidon, a palomino. At this point only time will tell. Add 50% chance of appie!


----------



## Wings

Updates.

I need to take new photos tomorrow as Rivain has done a belly drop!

Fantasy has an active one in that belly, probably a colt given how often I'm getting kicked!

All the broodies are moving up into their foal paddock tomorrow. It's close to the house and well within the alarm range with nothing to block the signal.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah How exciting i will be watching with great interest 



 :yeah 

 

 Theyr all so gorgoeus going to have some beautiful babies..Im off to see if i can see the daddy's


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant Bree!








Now we will have more to watch/worry about to keep us going after Suzie foals.


----------



## Wings

Here's a post of the dads






Kooka Heights Sir Pallidon


My own much loved boy and the sire of Rivain and Twinkle's foals.



Southern Star Ala Kazam


Sire of Fantasy's foal.

Glenmar Park Mickey's Golden Buck


Sire of Dreamy's foal and also of my boy Pallidon.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Brilliant Bree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will have more to watch/worry about to keep us going after Suzie foals.



I'll keep up with the photos since there are no cameras here. At least you'll all get your sleep!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG fantasy is huge are u sure she not due tommorow LOL thay are all lovely


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> OMG fantasy is huge are u sure she not due tommorow LOL thay are all lovely



Fantasy is GIANT. But based on photos from her old owner she carried very large with that one little filly so it seems to be the normal for her.


----------



## cassie

yay Bree!! keep us updated!! they are all so lovely!! have many of them got udders yet?


----------



## Wings

Nothing yet in the udder department although I don't know what is normal for most of these girls, I've only foaled down Twink before.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Dad's are very handsome..do you know what colour each mare will be expecting or will it be a supprise??


----------



## Wings

I've told all of them to give me dilutes were possibility





Fantasy and Ashanti are to the same stallions they had foals to last year. Fantasy had a minimal splash chestnut filly and Ashanti had a nice little bay colt.


----------



## Eagle

Mine start to bag up about 6 weels before but all mares are different


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Mine start to bag up about 6 weels before but all mares are different


Rivain and Ashanti will be the first to bag up and I'm mostly monitoring with my camera. Rivain is a very shy mare who I've built up to her current level of trust and she is still a bit unsure with this whole udder touching deal. Doesn't make it easy to check! I'll grab fresh photos photos of udders tomorrow and we'll wait for the changes to start.


----------



## Eagle

mine have learnt to love having their udders scratched so that is a great way to check them


----------



## Wings

Twinky and Ashanti have both had their udders milked so it isn't odd for them. Fantasy really likes the attention so although it's new I've been able to rub and scratch all over and we have started basic udder handling.

Rivain however still looks at any back leg/rear end handling with a lot of suspicion



She's never been abused or neglected but she is shy by nature and was mostly left to her own devices. I'm a lot more involved with my mares so it has been a huge change for her. She's learnt though. She greets me with pricked ears, checks for treats and can be haltered as long as I don't hide the halter and lead from her. She insists on seeing them first. And then I'm not allowed to put anything around her neck, it must be nose first and then the rest



It's been great watching her progress in the nearly two years I've had her and I'm sort of proud she was the first mare to go to Palli, I've put a lot of work into both of them


----------



## Lindi-loo

Any colours are good but really hope you get what you want..Love the storey of Rivain and is nice that shes become more trusting..


----------



## MeganH

What lovely sires for your little ladies. Good luck with your foaling and keep us updated!

ps- I LOVE your Palomino boy...


----------



## Mareish Mom

First I was like, "why are they so fuzzy?" then I'm "Oh yeah, it's winter in Australia, duh!". They are so pretty. It's encouraging to me to hear your story of Rivain, my little girl is soooooo shy and suspicious, but I've only had her 3 months so I have hope; and luckily time since she does not appear to be in foal after all.


----------



## bannerminis

Oooh very exciting, you have a very nice bunch there and at least we will still be getting our foal fix well into the winter.

Keep those pics coming


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!




I'm quite fond of my herd. I lose a lot of time in the day just hanging around with them, not doing anything just chatting and giving scratchies. They really are the best company!

Thanks Lindi-loo and Mareish Mom, I think over the years a lot of us end out with a shy horse story or two. Thankfully these shorties are so giving that most of them come good with time


----------



## cassie

how are your girls looking today Bree??


----------



## Wings

Wet!





No obvious changes in belly but I'll check udders with the camera when the rain clears. I've put off moving them to the foaling paddock until tomorrow when it is supposed to be less wet.


----------



## cassie

is it raining for you guys?? its a bright sunny day here... I'll send some over for you!


----------



## Wings

That would be nice Cassie! I just went out and got some new shots, not the best because neither me or the mares felt like hanging around for long! I almost climbed into the shower to get dry





Rivain:


----------



## Wings

Ashanti:


----------



## Wings

No changes this morning. I hate this stage when the bellies shift but there is no udder action! But hopefully the weather will be nicer when they do foal.


----------



## bannerminis

Yeah I hate this bit too when there are a few things happening but just not enough (to keep me happy LOL)

I always find this part the longest as you know they can go anytime but most likely will go all the way and and then some. 11 months is just too long to wait lol


----------



## cassie

I hate this bit too lol I'm sure you will have some very gorgeous foals before too long!!!


----------



## Wings

I used to breed rabbits, they were pregnant for 4 weeks, babies got weaned at 8 weeks and most were at breedign age by 3 months! Now I have the horses with 11 months, 6 months, and 3 years! Big difference!

Both September girls have plenty of time for those udders to fill so I'm not stressing or exppecting any suprise foals and Ashanti could carry for longer as she was paddock bred, thankfully the wtinesed her being served so thats where I got my due date from!

But still, I hate waiting! These are my first 'planned from scratch' foals. When I brought Twink home she had three months left. With both these girls I picked the stallions and have been waiting for a long time.

Ashanti's last foal to this stallion was a nice little bay colt, I've told her she has to give me a silver filly this time so fingers crossed.

Rivain hasn't had a foal in a few years, her first and only one was a little bay but I don't know what the stallion was. To Palli I have my fingers crossed for a buckskin filly with bling leg markings, Palli's star and a combination of their movement. Not that I'm asking for much



But I've been wanting a buckskin with bling since I started keeping minis and I'd love to get one sired by my boy.


----------



## Wings

Shifted all the girls into the foaling paddock today. They are also closer to Tinker which makes it much easier to spot when the empty mares come in season.

Ashanti and Rivain enjoying the grass:




Rivain udder:




Ashanti udder:




Sorry she has such a bad shot, she's so hairy and the pale colour makes the flash struggle to light it up properly. I'm considering clipping her just in that area.

I know the angle isn't the same, but does anyone else think Rivain's udder has begun to fill since yesterday?


----------



## cassie

I was thinking maybe, its hard to tell withought the comparison shot right next too it... can you repost yesterdays one?? please


----------



## Wings

Can do!

Yesterday:




Today:


----------



## Wings

Quick update, pics tonight or tomorrow if I get the time.

Both Septmeber girls are getting udder action, just slow filling but a noticable change every day. Rivain's in particular is now visible when she is walking! 2 and a half weeks until her due date now!


----------



## Wings

I've been really happy with Rivain's progression, every day is a slight change and another step forward. So far she has been very nice to me


----------



## Wings

Today's foal update is brought to you with the assistance of Dreamy and Beauty.








Dreamy, Ashanti and Beauty

Beauty helps me check all the mares. Somtimes Dreamy helps! They snuffle faces and Beauty even sticks her head under bellies to 'help' me check udders. I wish Beauty's face was in this shot because all three mares are sisters! Dreamy and Beauty share their dam and Ashanti and Beauty share their sire (with Pallidon as well!)

And here is Dreamy The Possibly Pregnant




Rivain is now wearing her foal alarm.


----------



## Wings

And Ashanti's udder has begun to change!


----------



## lucky lodge

wow some progress happing there and rivains is just huge


----------



## Lindi-loo

WOW a big change in a day 



 ..



 Rivain shes so hairy and such a big belly cutie


----------



## Wings

She's very close now ^^

Day 336 on 1st of September but really she could race through her remaining changes any time from now and drop that foal so that's why the alarm is on. She has a bit more udder to fill and I think her belly needs to hang a little more but as we've been told on all the other foal threads she could do this any time she wants. I hope she waxes up 24 hours out and gives me plenty of warning





That's Palli's first foal in there and I've already told her that if it is a bay colt I'm sticking it back in! Buckskin fiilly with bling, buckskin filly with bling


----------



## lucky lodge

come on the buckskins I to would love a buckskin



what colour are the parents to yours


----------



## MeganH

Wow! Rivain is so big! big mama!

I can see progress too!


----------



## jessj

Wow...Rivian's udder is really coming along!! So exciting...all these new babies to watch for!!!

PS. I adore a buckskin....especially one with bling!


----------



## Wings

Thanks for the support everyone! Buckskin filly with bling is my breeding goal!

Rivain being a bay with bling and Palli being a palomino give me the best chance of it, of course we all know those white markings don't always play ball.

Rivain didn't set the alarm off at all last night but she only set it off briefly at 6am the day before and I think that was when she was grooming her friend. Looks like she's not one to take a long stretched out snooze now that she's so big, which is good for my own snoozing!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh that udder has come a long way. Very exciting.

Sorry I havent been keeping up with the ladies the last couple of days but its been hectic here.


----------



## Wings

More milk in the udder this morning! Rivain has also gone from being...well... a total tart who hangs out with her best friends and flirts with the geldings over the fence (she was doing this three weeks ago!) to going off on her own to graze. She still comes back to check in with the other girls but mostly she's off on her own.


----------



## cassie

oooo so exciting Bree, can I ask did you go out one morning and just find her udder huge? or did it slowly fill from those last pics to the recent ones??

curious with Suzie, cos she waas looking alot like the ones just before Rivian went huge...





how are they looking now?


----------



## Wings

Rivain has been a pretty slow and steady filler, so has Ashanti. At first the differences were obvious 24 to 48 hours apart but now Rivain's changes are clear on each check (morning and afternoon) so either things are speeding up or it's all just more obvious now that she is at this size.

Right now all the girls are together but I think that's down to the herd rather then Rivain, she seems to prefer the lower part of the paddock away from the geldings and my stallions. She's pretty close with two of the other mares and they keep going over to check her and somtimes the rest of the herd follows. She's become a little more withdrawn from me, normally she is content to greet me and get a quick face rub but now she'll move away from me and it takes awhile to catch and check her which I keep as breif as I can. Rivain has had a foal before, a few years ago, and she turned very foal proud so it is somthing I'll be watching out for.


----------



## cassie

ok thanks



how exciting that she is really making changes for you!!





wish Suzie would!



lol


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! There certainly some HUGE changes going on!








She's really getting close - you must be getting very excited Bree!

Are you stabling her at nights? I personally would never choose to foal a mare outside for two reasons. Mainly in case the mare needed help - not easy if they are outside as they will often just get up and move away if you try to approach, however 'friendly' they are under normal circumstances, and secondly, and just as important, the first foal of the season always causes curiosity amongst the other girls and the new Momma needs to rest quietly after foaling, not just for her own good, but to allow the extra last blood/nutrients to pass between her and the foal via the cord. Not good for her to have to jump quickly to her feet to protect her new baby from other nosey mares, plus baby can get trampled accidently by one of the other mares or even by its Momma as she rushes to and fro to keep everyone away.

Sorry if you are already stabling her, but not sure if you have said this.

All that said, I would think you will be having a new little one (a buckskin filly of course!) before very long.



Keep the pictures coming please!


----------



## Lindi-loo

come on Rivain cant wait to see that cutie baby buckskin filly


----------



## Wings

Hey Anna, at the moment I am foaling down in the paddock. Few of my girls are truely comfortable in the stables or the existing yards so the extra stress of seperating them is not worth it. We do have plans to build a new shelter for the girls to use which will have an additional shelter and yard attached so that the girls can foal down without truely being removed from their friends, sadly that is not ready this season!

I really can't wait for the foals to begin showing up! I've been chatting to them for months now and I really can't wait to meet them


----------



## Wings

Argh! My foaling alarm just DIED!

Rivain soaked it last night so we've had to pull it apart to dry it out and attempt to get it working again. Otherwise it looks like I'll be getting up a lot during the night to check her, and I don't like doing it that way because she could easily start up in between checks



:No-Sad That alarm better dry out and work!


----------



## Wings

So what does everyone think? With the demise of my foal alarm are things close enough for me to give up on sleep and exist on caffeine?


----------



## Lindi-loo

I going to guess Wednesday/Thursday..but dont think you can take your eyes off them 



 so exciting so close


----------



## Wings

That's kind of what I'm thinking at this point, she's got a bit more udder work to go but she could do that in an hour or a week! I certainly don't think she'll go past her day 336 deadline of 1st of September!

Looks like the girls will start getting some nightly visits.


----------



## AnnaC

I think you might have a few more days to go, but she is ready enough to go at any time!





I do know what you mean about the mares not wanting to be apart from their friends - we have the same problem with ours! When we first moved here we just had a barn that was flooded to work with. We had to pile loads and loads of old straw and hay into it and eventually managed to bring the 'floor' up to nearly 2 foot above base - everything pummelled down hard - then a load of clean straw on top of all that. Some hastily home made partitions and we were as ready for the mares as we could be. Certainly not ideal but we often have to make do with what we have available! I'm sure your girls will be fine foaling outside (after all a lot of mares do) and, as you say, it will probably be less stressful for them if they dont like being apart from their friends.

Hope your 'alarm' dries out!!


----------



## cassie

oh Bree!! how awful! my alarm died on me a few months back, can't get it to reach to the stable now



which was why I put suzie up on marestare lol

does Rivian usually get the pointy down teats? looks like she could still get that but I don't really know that much hehe

keep us updated!! thinking of you tonight! hoping that the weather has setttled for you lot down there so your not out there in the pouring rain!!


----------



## Wings

I think Rivain dunked her head (and thus the transmitter) into the trough and shorted somthing out



we'll see what happens when I try to get it to work again tomorrow!

It's been a little while since Rivain's first foal so her old owner's couldn't remember her usual pattern of behaviour. I'm guessing she has a bit more to fill, her teats as you mentioned could still go pointy and as she has done everything else so smoothly I think I'll see that and probably some waxing before I see a foal.

It's just a bit unnerving to lose the alarm, being a newbie breeder I've never foaled down without it! I'm hoping my instincts don't steer me wrong





And the weather has settled, we have a lovely week ahead of us


----------



## Wings

Ashanti has a lot of V and little udder. Slight filling but mostly no action, not like Rivain. Might be normal for her though





Mares!


----------



## jessj

Rivian's udder is coming along nicely! Is it wrong for me to be jealous of your horses udder?? Poor Darla...she has such a pendelous goat udder!!!


----------



## Wings

Nice comparison Diane, it is really interesting (or somtimes annoying!) to see how the different mares develop.

Got some new udder shots whic I will stick up after dinner, more growth from Rivain and I think a little change in Ashanti.


----------



## Wings

Rivain has turned clingy to her two best mare friends and sulky towards me, I grabbed these while she was in a very intense grooming session so she managed to avoid being caught for one of her check ups.


----------



## Wings

With Ashanti being one of my new mares it is harder to judge her character changes, she is also heavily shedding out her winter coat which seems to be her primary motivation at the moment.


----------



## cassie

definite changes for both girls!! I wish Suzie would have an udder like Rivain







lol

when were there due dates again?


----------



## Wings

If aiming at day 336 Rivain is due 1st of September and Ashanti due on the 12th of September.

But their breeders foudn the majority of their mares foaled closer to day 326 last season so I'm keeping a very close eye on them both.


----------



## cassie

very good



I'm wondering if Suzie might foal between the two... by the look of how they are progressing and if suzie keeps up with them...



wouldn't want her to foal any later then the 20th September





so your girls foal in the paddock Bree?


----------



## Wings

Yup, paddock foaling here. Rivain would probably go on strike if I tried to put her in the stable, she doesn't even like walking too close to the stable block



I can't really blame her, she's spent most of her life doing her own thing and hasn't been stabled a day in her life. She's only been on the float once to get here!


----------



## cassie

naw, I understand completly!! Smartie HATES the stable!!!



haven't tried him with the girls here yet, as I only have one stall up and running, hopefully he will be better with his girlfriends!!





how is she looking tonight? have you got the alarm fixed yet?


----------



## Wings

At last check no obvious changes so I might do one middle of the night check and then leave her until morning. My gut is saying not tonight. I'll build the amount of checks she gets around her signs and hope that doesn't steer me wrong.

Foal alarm is going in for repairs so I might have it back for Ashanti but definetly for Twinkles in October. It looks like she may have dunked the whole transmitter for long enough to fry somthing in it. Probably some sort of evil plan to stop me shoving the foal back in if it's a bay colt



I think the geldings dobbed me in


----------



## Lindi-loo

Come on Rivain 



 ...Im convinced your the first to go out of all these ladies waiting


----------



## cassie

Haha I reckon you right Bree lol how is she looking this morning?? That Is really frustrating about the alarm im sure suzie did the same thing she just wanted to be famous n be on camera lol


----------



## Wings

Both girls have more in their udders. I get the feeling Ashanti might sneak her foaling up on me, she went from having no udder to "hmmm okay, I think I'll fill it." It isn't huge but it was certainly a bigger jump then Rivain did!

Today Rivain is feeling smoochy towards me and the girls



I swear this girl can't make up her mind!

Ashanti just wants her coat out, we had a nice session with the shedding blade until Beauty decided she wanted some attention. Just a little bit of sister rivalry to start the day off!


----------



## Wings

Well you caught her! I'll let her know she didn't sneak past everyone



Looks like my own two girls are racing each other now! Rivain still has the bigger udder but we'll have to wait and see what Ashanti does very closely.


----------



## cassie

can I see pics please? Bree if you get a chance?? dam I want Suzie to do that to me!!! anyday Suzie!!!





your going to have some babies soon, your going to have some babies soon, your going to have some babies soon!!!!! how exciting!!


----------



## Wings

I think her udder-from-the-back shots show the difference best.

Last Night and with This Morning on the right





Suzie will change soon, maybe you'll get an instant udder! I still want to see all the girls drop their foals next week. Maybe they can do one per day, or one per hour!


----------



## cassie

lol well then I'm happy to wait



I love you filly fairy hehe

wow definite change with Ashanti! how exciting!!


----------



## Wings

Knowing my luck they'll both give me bay colts! But I've had a stern talking to with both of them, Ashanti had a bay colt to the same sire last year so now it is time for a silver filly, bay or buckskin will be fine



And Rivain of course has to have a buckskin filly with bling





Rivain's calculator:

29.17% - *Buckskin *

29.17% - *Bay *

16.67% - *Palomino *

16.67% - *Chestnut *

4.17% - *Smoky Black *

4.17% - *Black *

Ashanti's calculator:

16.67% - *Palomino *

16.67% - *Chestnut *

14.58% - *Silver Buckskin *

14.58% - *Silver Bay *

14.58% - *Buckskin *

14.58% - *Bay *

2.08% - *Smoky Black *

2.08% - *Silver Smoky Black *

2.08% - *Silver Black *

2.08% - *Black *


----------



## cassie

yay thats very fascinating!



how do you do that?


----------



## jessj

http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator1.asp

just go to this link and put in your horse's info....then post the results to Suzies thread so that we can see too!!!


----------



## cassie

haha ok thanks Jess!!


----------



## Wings

I run all my pairings through the caluclator, especially now that I choose between two stallions!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wow nice udder 



 teats pointing down too..maybe tomorrow I know we said Wednesday but hmmm 



 cant wait to see this baby


----------



## AnnaC

You are quite correct Diane - the filly fairy is going to be very busy over the coming week! Hope she is not going to get too exhausted before she's finished with all that travelling.





It is getting quite difficult to 'jump' between the many topics on LB with all these mares getting so close to foaling - never seem to get time to do anything else. When I remembered to pause long enough to check my e-mails yesterday, I had over 200 waiting for me, and that made me cross coz I had to sort through them and I was afraid I was missing something important with all our girls.





I think your two girls might just foal virtually at the same time Bree - hate to tell you but one year I had three of them foaling all within 20 minutes!! Lots of whizzing between different stables and I can tell you I was ready for a cuppa and several cigarettes once it was all over.


----------



## Wings

Rivain shots from this afternoon:


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> You are quite correct Diane - the filly fairy is going to be very busy over the coming week! Hope she is not going to get too exhausted before she's finished with all that travelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting quite difficult to 'jump' between the many topics on LB with all these mares getting so close to foaling - never seem to get time to do anything else. When I remembered to pause long enough to check my e-mails yesterday, I had over 200 waiting for me, and that made me cross coz I had to sort through them and I was afraid I was missing something important with all our girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your two girls might just foal virtually at the same time Bree - hate to tell you but one year I had three of them foaling all within 20 minutes!! Lots of whizzing between different stables and I can tell you I was ready for a cuppa and several cigarettes once it was all over.



I know what you mean Anna, I've neglected my email/facebook/other forums in favour of watching all the girls here!

I know a fresian breeder who had three mares go in the one night just one right after the other, she swore it was like they all thought "huh, that seems like a good idea. I might start pushing" and off they went





I think you're right and it will end up very close with these two!


----------



## Wings

And new Ashanti pics from this arvo.













I know she doesn't have the same size udder as rivain but her teats are pointing down, her belly is a rather obvious v and I swear the muslces around her tail are relaxing.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wings said:


> And new Ashanti pics from this arvo.
> 
> View attachment 3155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158
> 
> 
> I know she doesn't have the same size udder as rivain but her teats are pointing down, her belly is a rather obvious v and I swear the muslces around her tail are relaxing.


I thought that was rivain's udder but aww never mind ashanti can go first we dont mind..make an orderly que ladies plz





just looked back at the udder pics and both girls teats look like are pointing down


----------



## Wings

Ashanti certainly snuck up on me, she really hadn't been doing much and since her due date is 12 days after Rivains I just figured I'd be waiting for awhile! But she was paddock bred so her due date may be earlier then I'm guessing. Personally I think she heard Diane questioning her belly and realised her sneaky act wasn't going to work


----------



## cassie

wow talk about a change!! Ashanti might be the first of our girls to go!!! sneaky little thing!! Suzie I hope your learning lots from Ashanti and it would be very good if you would copy her lol hehe


----------



## cassie

Bree, have you got a foal yet??



how are both your girls looking today?


----------



## Wings

Hey cassie, no foals yet. Both girls didn't change much over night so I'll take fresh photos this arvo. I reckon the earlier guesses of mid/late this week will be the soonest we'll see them! I hate waiting!


----------



## cassie

haha I think you may be right LOL

I hate it too!! how are you going with the foaling alarm?


----------



## Wings

Waiting t find out if I have the older model or the new. If it's the old one then my whole system has to go in for an upgrade



If it is the new then I just have to send in my transmitter for repair. FIngers crossed for the later!


----------



## cassie

definitley!!! hope you get it up n running again shortly! you must be exhausted!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Fingers crossed it will be tomorrow 



 I just love that pretty girl Rivain such a cutie 



 I do love bays hopefully my baby will be just like her 



 cant wait to see her baby


----------



## cassie

I agree Definitley one GORGEOUS mare!!


----------



## Wings

Aaaww thanks everyone



I'll let her know!

I love the red bays, such a nice rich coat colour!

Today neither Rivain or Ashanti wanted anything to do with me, took awhile to catch them. Twinkles (due in October) is being her usual 'must shed winter coat' self and just wants snuggles and scratches. Beauty, usually under foot, has fallen in love with Tinker who is across the laneway from their paddock so she spends most of her time not helping me, which is a relief!



My november mare, Fantasy, is holding steady which is good since dhe already looks bigger then Twinky and my December mare we still aren't sure about.

Udder pics on their way!


----------



## Wings

Ashanti first:




Since pullng an udder from nowhere she has filled it bit by bit. I'm keeping a close eye on her incase she pulls a few more changes out with no warning.

Rivain now:







Rivain has done a lot of filling since that udder first appeared. The teats seem to be pointing mostly down but I think there is a little more to do there. Since her day 336 due date is the 1st of September she is VERY close.


----------



## cassie

wow so exciting!! love seeing the daily changes!!!


----------



## Wings

I was comparing Rivain's udder to Twinkle's photos from last year. 8 days after hitting Rivain's current stage Twinky foaled.

I really hate this part of foaling, the waiting!


----------



## cassie

haha your further along then me!! and at least you know the dates!!




lol well thats very exciting!! n it won't be long now!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Noooo Rivain is going to go first shes going to have her baby tomorrow night 



 come on girl that udder looks more than ready


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly looks close - will be waiting for the happy announcement!!


----------



## cassie

How are they looking this morning bree?? Do u have a foal??


----------



## Wings

Still no foals, I've taken some new udder shots and will resize them, I think they've both gained a bit in their udders.


----------



## Wings

Sorry about the bad angles, camera battery was low so I was rushing without trying to rus, I didn't want to upset the girls!

Rivain:







Ashanti:


----------



## MeganH

Love all the pictures of your girls and their progress!!



yay!


----------



## Wings

Glad you're enjoying them Megan





I can't wait to be photographing foals and not udders though


----------



## Wings

Ashanti gives me no timeline! It's just nothing nothing nothing and then bam! An udder! Looks like she is continuing that trend as she fills it as well.

At least Rivain has been nicely progressing step by step.


----------



## cassie

WOW!!!! Bree those girls are going great guns!! Suzie hasn't been listening or watching, can we have phone call between Ashanti and Suzie please??!! LOL

won't be long now! Rivain is huge!! in the udder department!

Soon you will be sending us foal pics!! this weekend I reckon!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

wow looks like they are ready to go!


----------



## MeganH

Wings said:


> Glad you're enjoying them Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be photographing foals and not udders though


LOL yes foals pictures would be nice!!


----------



## Wings

I'll put them on the phone to Suzie



Actually just Ashanti, I bet Rivain would chat for hours and run up a huge phone bill!

I really want them to wax up and give me warning, Twinkles was nice enough to do that last year and it was very nice to have the heads up.


----------



## cassie

haha yes please!! make sure they tell her that she needs to bag up tonight! and then she can have the foal in the next week!! LOL sounds lilke a great plan to me!!





so did Rivain take a while before she filled up really big? was it slow progress? do you have any pics? sorry I'm just curious I will post the pics of Suzie later and you can see what you think...



if you don't mind that is LOL


----------



## Wings

When I'm resizing the pics from this afternoon I'll make a little run through of changes so we can see them right next to each other. I've also got Twinkles' shots from last year if you'd like to see them. She was a very textbook mare but she took her time about things, if 'the book' said you would see a change 3 to 5 days after the last one she would go to 5 days! But she waxed up and milk tested to perfection, she really gave me the best and easiest first time foaling! I hope she does it again in October


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bree





it would really help me with Suzie



LOL if you don't mind,

are you having lovely weather this arvo? we are! beautiful day!


----------



## Wings

It is fantastic down here! The show horses have been turned out all day for the past few days and they are loving it! Especially Pallidon, he has a lot of energy to burn but what do you expect from a young stallion who knows breeding season is just around the corner. I think I won't tell him that Tinker is getting the first girls!


----------



## cassie

haha!! this is our first good day! hoping tomorrow is good aswell so I can let Smartie and Penny out in the big paddock!!!



if I do I'll try take a video of her running around she is so cute!!





Pallidon must be hanging for some mares!!


----------



## Wings

He is



he bred his first mares last season so this is his first season where he knows what that smell is, I've already noticed some of my mini girls going on heat and some neighbouring QHs must be doing the same. He also knows Tinker is here so he isn't the only stallion anymore.

I have three mares that are empty this year, two of them are going to Tinker and Palli may get the third. If not he'll have to wait until the other girls have foaled down before he gets any girls to himself.

Must admit it is a bit of a juggling act choosing which mares go to which stallion and which ones get a year off! Easier when I had two mares and one stallion


----------



## Lindi-loo

Lucky boys 




 or should i say lucky girls 



 ..my poor boy is getting the chop and Maxine is teasing him like mad atm..poor boy make the most of the nice feeling wont be there for much longer


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! They are going to foal any minute!!

I also think Ashanti might just suprise you by being first - her teats look filled to the tips in the pictures, whereas Rivain still seems to have that last minute filling to do yet?

Sending good wishes for two safe, smooth foalings and two bouncing healthy babies!


----------



## Eagle

wow Bree, that is serious progress!!! Babies soon


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, great to hear! I'm getting seriously excited now that we are so close.

Ashanti has been slightly withdrawn from the rest of the herd for most of the day, not largely isolated just keeping a bit of distance. She comes in and out for grooming sessions.

Rivain has been sulky the past few days, very tricky to catch and very impatient for me to hurry up and leave her alone again, she doesn't want any scratching or rubs.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hormones eh 



 ..come on babies.. we'r going to see you both see you later on today


----------



## Wings

Rivain:
















You can see how large it is, I don't really need to stick the camera under to see it!


----------



## Wings

Ashanti:
















Sorry about the blurry image of the back view of the udder. It was the last image I took and Beauty showed up to help



Ashanti currently wants nothing to do with her sister so that was the end of her cooperation!


----------



## Wings

Also, as Cassie requested, here is Ashanti's progress since earlier this month.


----------



## Wings

And Ashanti's:


----------



## Lindi-loo

I declare Rivain the pony with the biggest udder 



 im sure she even beats my girl and that takes some doing 

 

hers a few hours before foaling


----------



## Wings

I just got off the phone with Ashanti's old owner, Ashanti has never developed a large bag. She has filled her teats but her udder has always been quite small! Looks like Rivain and Ashanti are racign each other now!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Be so much fun for you if they go together 



 good luck and tonights the night


----------



## Wings

Here's hoping! But at last check both are in amongst the other girls with normal behaviour, I don't take up close looks at their udders during the night checks, it's hard enough catching them during the day!


----------



## Wings

Not going to be able to update tomorrow morning as I am being dragged from the house (reluctantly, kicking and screaming!)and won't have time to update.


----------



## cassie

Haha oh no!!! No update!!! Hmm I know can u txt me an update n I can post? No. 0419232062





Hope the girls are good for you tonight!!


----------



## MeganH

yay! the race is on!!


----------



## jessj

Come on girls....those of us whose mares have decided to wait and give us yearlings need new baby pics to tide us over!!!! I am expecting new foal pics from you two VERY soon!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wings said:


> Not going to be able to update tomorrow morning as I am being dragged from the house (reluctantly, kicking and screaming!)and won't have time to update.



well not to worry both girls will have theyr babies tonight as planned and you can leave them in theyr mummy's safe hooves until you return


----------



## AnnaC

GREAT MINDS!! Think I like that Diane.



(also think you may have exagerated a little, just a little mind you. LOL!!)

COME ON ASHANTI - dont let your faithful supporters down.


----------



## Eagle

This is so exciting, I do hope Bree manages to msg Cassie if the foals arrive tonight.




for a safe and easy foaling and a healthy filly (or maybe 2)


----------



## Wings

Clawed my way online to squeeze in an update! Thanks for the very kind offer Cassie






Ashanti same as last night. Rivain was found on the opposite side of the paddock to the others, I risked m y life to handle her udder and found it hard and warm to the touch, I then ducked the incomming hoof and apologised to Rivain. I think we'll be seeing foals soon!


----------



## jessj

yay!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

so excited to see all these babies!!!!!


----------



## cassie

yay so exciting!!! you know you can msg me whenever Bree



especially to let me know of your gorgeous new foals!!! hmmm, maybe either Rivain or Ashanti and Fergi will go on the same night!!!


----------



## Wings

Well the bad news is.... no more udder pics of Rivain.

The good news is ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:HappyBounce





Longer post to come with more details.


----------



## Wings

As you all know I was dragged out of the house today and only managed a quick look in at the girls. Rivain looked like she would foal soon and with the storm predicted for this afternoon I was sure it would be tonight.

Turns out she decided to foal while I was gone. I came home to find my mares rather upset as Painted Lady had pinched Rivain's little filly! You can imagine my horror (and panic and how annoyed I was with myself for leaving them) and I was quickly on the phone to my mentors and good friends. They came over straight away and helped me corner the little filly, a hard job since Painty did not want to give her up, and we caught Rivain. Throughout it all Rivain was very locked onto her little girl so we felt hopeful and the filly was going strong despite not being able to feed. She kept trying to feed from Painty.

We took over Pallidon's stable, stripped it out and layered in straw for them and gave them some time to bond. Rivain was desperate to groom her little girl and the foal took to her own mum straight away. First hurdle handled! We guided her to the udder but due to the size difference of Rivain and Paintey she was rather confused. We decided to syringe some milk into her to help. From there we watched as they two bonded and she made a few more attempts on the udder, lots of licking and she knows where the milk is and occasionaly she grabs a nipple but is more interested in playing with the milk then drinking. Second hurdle not completely overcome yet.

Rivain got a pile of hay and a mushy hay cube mix with added vitamins which she was happy to get into. At this point her little filly was having her stressful start catch up to her and needed a sleep, so did Rivain! Another syringe of milk, fed down near her mum's udder, and I went out to finish feeding the other horses.

Painty is having a major sulk but I'm not feeling the sympathetic. Ashanti has a very soft udder so we left the herd as it was but tomorrow she will come out into a seperate paddock along with a reliable, non foal stealing mare so we can avoid this happening again.

Right now I'm giving them some space, the filly is down having a snooze and Rivain is having a standing snooze I'm supposed to give them an hour (20 minutes to go!) and then go out and try to get the foal to feed properly. We also have some concerns about her first poop so I'll be watching for straining. If in any doubt I'll get the vet out.

Now for a blurry pic!




I got a visit from the filly fairy and the buckskin fairy



:wub No white markings but a nice little face and long legs to die for. I think she'll be a keeper!


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG shes friggen beatiful and its buckskin yer...she so cute congrats


----------



## AnnaC

Oh MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!














What a cute little poppet and a filly to boot, buckskin too - how great is that!!

Thank goodness you got home when you did - why is it that the first foal born in a season always causes such 'interest and interferance' amongst mares who should know better. No wonder your new little baby needs a little time to rest, Rivain too, she must have been stressed, bless her.

But all is well now, I shouldn't get in a panic to get the little girl to feed, if she has already been licking and playing with Rivain's teats, she will know where to go pretty soon. There is no need for a foal to feed for quite a few hours after birth and I'm sure yours will be fine once she has bonded with her clever Momma.





We shall of course require loads more pictures very soon, but thank you for rushing us that first one. Oh this is all so exciting - come on Ashanti we need you to hurry up now!!


----------



## Eagle

What wonderful news, she is adorable. What a rough start though



lets hope the rest of your foaling season goes a bit smoother. These stealing mares are a nightmare, I have one and she will try for weeks if I don't separate her.

Congratulations


----------



## cassie

OMG!!!! Bree HOW EXCITING!! I just came on to check everybody n I see the filly pic I am like what the?? so I read it with a big smile on my face!!!! YAY!!!! for you!!

poor mummy n baby!! glad you have got them comfy in a gorgeous clean stable!!!

how exciting she is a filly!!! I am so excited for you!!!








more pics are a definate!!!!





STUNNING!! you must be thrilled!! yippee first of our girls to foal!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Ohh thats fabulous 



 :yeah She is the prettiest lil filly i ever did see 



 ..i was expecting gorgeous but that is rediculously seriously beautiful 



 Well Done Rivain..xxx


----------



## Wings

I'll tell her she's getting a warm welcome from the mini forum!

Must admit I'm a bit freaked out over her at the moment. Ikeep worrying about her getting enough to drink and she seems exhausted. I've seen her stran to poop a few times but she doesn't exactly have much to poop! Trying to stay sane right now



:wacko

Got the vet coming around for a late night check up on his way home from another job, maybe I'm being paranoid but due to her rough start I'd rather do everything I can now rather then if she started to crash later on.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha 



 we all do it only becuse we care so much..she will be fine shes in good hooves 



 with Rivain..just enjoy but i guess the worrying is all part of being a granny 



 :yeah CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah


----------



## Wings

Well they've had their vet check. Rivain's in good condition and will rpobably go back to Pallidon in a month for a foal next year. Filly (she has a possible show name but stumped on paddock names for now) is also in good health, very strong even though she had a rough start. She did need an enema to get things moving but with it she let everything out which was a relief. Of course once the vet arrived she started sucking properly! She'll get another check up tomorrow just to make sure she is still on the right track.

I'm feeling much better about everything now and I'm glad I dragged the poor vet out! I can't wait to get new photos of her tomorrow in the proper light



:BigGrin


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATULATIONS!





She is beautiful!!! Can't wait to see how she grows!!


----------



## Wings

I'll be registering her as *Marlanoc SP And Still I Rise*.

Marlanoc is my stud name, SP is for the stallion Sir Pallidon.

The rest I think suits a lot of things, for one I have had a bad few weeks (maybe not the worst in the world but bad for me) so to have my wishlist filly is pretty uplifitng, she has had a rough start and yet she has so much strength in her little body and finally her few-times-great grand sire Buckeroo passed away and she is the first buckskin in her line since him, they are all palominos between them!

So a bit of meaning attached to all of that.

As far as paddock name goes I'm undecided at the moment but it will probably tie into the theme of her show name.

Its hard not to sneak down to watch her sleep!



:wub


----------



## Eagle

how about "drifter" or "wanderer/ wander" for a stable name


----------



## jessj

Have had a busy morning and just now had time to check in! What a beauty!!! So excited for you! Congrats!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is beautiful! Ok, Rivian, you started the trend, now lets keep it going with Darla, Suzie, Stormy, fergie, and Ashanti...Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Equuisize

Congratulations ~~ Absolutely precious baby girl.

As long as you have to be drug screaming away from your place

it's nice to come home to a darling baby girl.

I think sneaking down to watch her sleep is the best antidote

to some bad weeks.


----------



## cassie

Can we see some new pics please Bree???


----------



## LittleRibbie

I would call this a hat trick

1.Perfect color...one of my favs!!









2.Filly....








3.And an Awesome Name!!








Congratulations

I totally understand having the vet out....even though your pretty sure all is well....it just makes you feel alittle better!!



especially when diane and marty live too far away to keep calling on them


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!

I already have a Drifter Renee, that is the problem with having so many of these little guys, naming gets much harder!





I'm glad you all like the name! I've had a few people react oddly to it, but then I'm used to that! I'm a bit of an unconventional namer and very fussy





Anyway this update would be useless without photos!

My camera hates the lights in the stable and it isn't a bright enough day to get natural light in so I had to use the flash.
















Isn't she just perfect?



:wub



:wub


----------



## Equuisize

Updates without photos/absolutely useless.

Updates with photos like that perfect little person/perfect.

Pretty easy to be smitten with that precious face.


----------



## lucky lodge

She is just bootifull,,hope she doesnt go black



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings

Her coat is increadibly soft, perfect for cuddling! Although with all the hands on checking she's a little bit over the handling right now!

We don't think she'll go dark, she has some very obvious gold under all that cream fluff. Most of the burnt buckskins my mentors have seen and bred over the years have also been born darker so I live in hope





She has such a perfect little face



:wub I think I will be horribly smitten for awhile!


----------



## lucky lodge

Iam so happy for you...Hope mine come out just as bootifull as your filly


----------



## MeganH

Oh my gosh I LOVE her!


----------



## cassie

OMG Bree she is the sweetest!!! all that fluff!!! how cute! when she lets you, give her lots of hugs from her marestare Aunties!!! have you thought of a barn name yet?!


----------



## Wings

At the moment I'm leaning towards 'Phoenix' as a barn name... but still undecided !I'll probably spend a week with her and working out what fits best. I like tying it into the show name when possible but it doesn't have to. Her mum is Rivain but registered as Thunderlena!


----------



## Eagle

OMG what an adorable little fur ball! Wearing a mink coat



love it Diane.

You could call her "mink"


----------



## lucky lodge

what about thunderlena s perfect phoenix


----------



## Lindi-loo

Such a cutie love the new pictures


----------



## Wings

Well I managed to get almost nothing done this afternoon and I'm considering moving into her stall





On udder related news Ashanti has no changes. I've been told she predictably hardens up pre foaling so I'm looking for thats ince she won't get much, if any at all, bigger. She and Twinkles have been seperated out from the other mares so that Ashanti's foal isn't at risk of being pinched. Rivain and her filly (who still won't tell me her name!) will move out with them both when they are ready.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I know what you mean about getting nothing done..same here halloween has come early to our house 



 dust and cobwebs everywhere..not to worry..they grow up fast dont they and i dont want to miss my baby being small and cute for such a short time..im just goning to keep on watching mne the cobwebs can stay where thy are


----------



## Wings

I guess with the start she had no one can blame me and Rivain for being so fussy with her.

Rivain is proving to be an amazing mother, she hasn't turned foal proud and has been very accepting of all our handling of both her and bubs. Given that she wanted to murder me before the birth if I touched her udder I was amazed at how much handling she let us do without protest! She's so gentle with her little bub and increadibly attentive. They do a lot of snuggling



Even though she normally hates the stable she is so relaxed and happy I genuinly think she likes having a foal at foot.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww shes a beautiful mare I have a real soft spot for her from the first picture i saw 



 ..so glad its all sorted out and shes happy with her new baby girl..so easily could have been a diff story i suppose 



 will be looking forward to following Rivain and her new baby's progress..shes going to be a beauty just like her mummy


----------



## cassie

yay so glad everything is going so well!!

and Renee I LOVE THE NAME MINK!!!! ohhhh suits her perfectly LOL I think anyways LOL

night Bree, hope Ashanti gives you another gorgeous foal before too long and please keep us updated with your gorgeous filly!!


----------



## cassie

So Bree.... Did Ashanti bless you with another baby?!


----------



## Wings

Nothing from Ashanti yet, still like jelly in her udder so it might be a bit longer. Doesn't help that she's sulking that I moved her and Twinkles!

Mink's a cute name! At the moment I'm choosing between Phoenix and Lyric.


----------



## cassie

ooo I like Lyric and Pheonix,


----------



## Wings

You can see why I'm having trouble choosing






At the moment I'm leaning towards Lyric, it doesn't have anything to do with her show name but I think it suits her!

Today she has a little bit of scours going on



I don't think I got the worming paste into Rivain as early as I should have since we were so focused on getting milk into bubs.

She certainly has been a trickier foal then Derby was! But the one benefit from that is she's testing me and my foaling kit and I'm really learning a lot from her, Derby was almost too easy!


----------



## cassie

yeah I like Lyric!!! hope she gets better soon!!! glad your able to handle everything she is throwing at you though!! oh n what colour are you hoping with Ashanti?


----------



## Wings

With Ashanti I have my fingers crossed for a silver bay, a buckskin or a silver buckskin





Of course it will be hard knowing I will most likely have to sell that one as it will be related to both Pallidon and Tinker



this season will see me raise my first foals to sell and it will be hard knowing how easy they are to love.

I'd like a double dilute from Twinkles, a chestnut appaloosa from Fantasy and a buckskin appaloose from Dreamy. No bay colts allowed!


----------



## cassie

haha hope the fily fairy has her orders right from you LOL


----------



## Wings

Well Ashanti is hiding her changes again. Since I'm out at a harness day tomorrow I've told her to stick a cork in her butt





Rivain's getting a little bit foal proud now



and she'd been doing so well!


----------



## MeganH

That is one beautiful filly. I would be proud of her too


----------



## Lindi-loo

I know i keep saying it but i just 



 love 



 that mare (Rivain) so cute with all that hair..its no supprise that her baby is just gorgeous


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone.



:BigGrin I can't seem to leave her alone!

Rivain and I have a deal now. Every time I enter the stall I bring food, I then place it at the back of the stall where she goes to eat and I can then kneel down near the front of the stall. At first the little bubs was only looking at me, and then she would come part of the way up. This afternoon she felt really bold and came all the way up, stared at me and then bolted backwards. When I didn't do anything scary she came back, much quicker, and began to snuffle my arms and legs and finally my hands. I didn't move to touch her during this and let her retreat when she was ready to. So brilliant to finally get snuffled



:OKinteresting

Ashanti has a little more bulk and Twinky seems to be getting ready to begin so I'll start grabbing udder shots again. I'll be turning Rivain and miss-yet-to-be-named filly out with them soon and I'm so nervous!


----------



## cassie

I still like Lyric!!!





how is miss Ashanti this morning?


----------



## Wings

Miss Ashanti is (drum roll) no different



honestly this mare is too sneaky! At the rate she is going I'll probably just walk out and find a foal!


----------



## cassie

haha well thats what happened with Rivain!! any new pics of bubba??!!


----------



## Wings

None yet, I've spent most of my time in there coaxing her over. The downside of having to manhandle foals at the start



She is getting over the whole thing but it really depends on her mood!


----------



## cassie

I'm sure she will love you soon!!!


----------



## Wings

Well she comes over for sniffs but isn't too keen on the scratches.

I can't really blame her, we had to grab her in the paddock to bring her in, she was handled a lot as we got milk into her, then the vet gave her a check up and an enema followed by a needle the next day! I think the needle was what really set her off, she hated it!

And of course unless I've distracted Rivain I don't kneel down



rotten possesive mare! Can't wait to finish the reinforced fencing tomorrow. I'll be turfing them out in the paddock so Palli can have his stall back!


----------



## cassie

naw, maybe you could just sit in there for 15-20 min just let her come n go, let Rivain come n go with scratches maybe some treats for Rivain so baby know's mummy is ok with you so she should be too....

jsut an idea


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes such a pretty Baby Bree..Buckskin Bonny Baby by Buckeroo..lotsa BBBB's..I think shes deff a "Bonny"


----------



## cassie

naw Bonny!!! how cute! Lindi I love it, what do you think Bree??


----------



## Wings

'Tis cute, but I really am stuck between Lyric and Phoenix. Every time I ask someone they always say the opposite of the last person I asked!





Bit more size to Ashanti's udder, but only slightly.

The problem with foal handling is Rivain being foal proud. Unless she's stuffing her face with food she doesn't like us in the stable with her and bubs. Once she's outside with her friends again I think she'll relax and the filly will be able to come over and say hi without her mother shooting me filthy looks



Honestly, mares! Who would have them?



Give me my stallions any day!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I just had daggers off my mare for putting my boy out in the next paddock to her so they can chat through the fence..Dinky greeted him with the chatter chops and mum ran over discusted that he even so much as looked at her 



 Haha they are so funny in theyr little world..think i managed to get a picture of her grumpy face will put it on Dinky's page in a bit..as you say 'mares" so hormonal 





 

im no help i like Phoenix and Lyric..



 sorry


----------



## cassie

LOVE lyric!!! but I do like Pheonix

p.s where are the new pics?! marestare aunties demand new pics to awwww over!!




lol night Bree, have a good sleep


----------



## Wings

I adore my two boys, I think they've made me a stallion girl. I'll probably end up with somthing like 5 stallions and ten mares





I just love the added challenge of handling them, neither of my boys are nasty but they do force you to be on your toes when you have them out. I think the partnership you develop with a stallion is so very different then the one with a mare or a gelding, there's a lot of teamwork and if you ignore their side they'll shut down! I've described it as dancing, I'm leading but it is most definetly taking two of us





Looks like bubs is going out tomorrow! Which will mean pic overload, YAY!



:OKinteresting





I still think I'm leaning towards Lyric.

Diane how much/how long/how often do you feed psylium husks? My show horses have to be turned out on sand and I want to give them a flush out.


----------



## cassie

any change with Ashanti??





can't wait for pics of Lyric!!!!!!!


----------



## Wings

Cassie I think you're reading my mind. I was just out with Pallidon telling him about his daughter. The conversation went a little like this...

Me: You should be proud Palli.

Palli: That's nice, where's the food?

Me: You've had breakfast. But I'm really stuck on her name.

Palli: Pellets.

Me: No I'm not calling her pellets.

Palli: No you have left over pellets in your pocket.

Me: Oh, ok here you go. What do you like better, Phoenix and Pallidon? Pallidon and Lyric.

Palli: nomnomnomnom. I love you.

Me: Maybe Lyric? Lyric and Palli, Lyric and Rivain.

Palli: OMG! That bird! Over there!

Me: The teeny tiny thing on the fence?

Palli: This must be looked at.

Me: You're no help at all somtimes...

Anyway the end result is I have all BUT decided on Lyric. Mostly because I know a person called Phoenix and I have a bird here with the same name so Lyric is a little more special. Also Pallidon reports the bird, while acting suspicious, was just some local dimwit that lost his flock and returned for some actual attention. I think he was hoping my pocket had refilled.





In Ashanti news her udder feels VERY warm and certainly harder to the touch. Have to do the weekly shopping soon but then will be out in her paddock for the rest of the day finishing up the foal proof fencing. She certainly seems closer!


----------



## cassie

:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl





Bree you are too funny!!!!! ROFL!!

love the name Lyric, would be my pick!

yaya for changes in Ashanti!! will this one be a palli baby as well??

n do we have any new pics?! I think I have forgotten what Lyric looks like LOL


----------



## Wings

I'll take some new shots at feeding time.

I write out a lot of conversations with my horses for my non horsey friends. It amuses a lot of people! Drifter has a very posh English accent you know and Rivain is very quick to swear





Ashanti's is 'sort of' a Palli baby. She's Pallidon's half sister and the sire of the foal is Tinker's half brother! So it will be related, the next and last Palli bub of the season is Twinkles, due mid October.


----------



## cassie

haha they must love it! your so funny,

what colour is the sire of Ashanti's baby?


----------



## Wings

He is silver bay/chocolate taffy perfection



:wub My favourite stallion apart from my own! A Silverado son like Tinker and with a lot of show exposure, he has brought home a lot of supremes and hi-points. He started showing up in QLD and now he is down here. His name is Tiny Toy Jamiroquai. One of his sons, Kooka Heights Jamas Prince Charming, has dominated the gelding ring down here.




Ashanti is acting slightly odd today. She's also dropping cow poops!


----------



## cassie

oh wow he is stunning!! I wonder how they get his mane so white!! I want Penny n Suzie's mane that white!! LOL

ooooh cow patties are good... has she been restless?


----------



## Eagle

wow he is a sex bomb Bree





I just loved your chat with Pali, have you had any more chats that you want to share


----------



## Wings

Argh, I just wrote out a whole reply and then my internet froze and lost it! Curse you internets!





Ashanti is definetly restless, more so then I would have expected. She's still a bit sulky over beign seperated from her friend but as that is the foal pincher no way were they staying together! Will grab photos during feeding but I'm running late thanks to all the fence work. But the good side of that is that Lyric can go outside tomorrow!



:OKinteresting

Cassie, Jamas is a very naturally blonde taffy. I've known him about three years now and I'm still suprised at how little it takes to clean him up for the ring. Just rinse out any dirt stains and off he goes, they barely use any make-up on him either. And he is a total sweetheart, would live in your lap if you let him



He is the main reason I love the Silverado line which led me to buying Tinker!

Had many conversations with Apollo while working on the fence. He is a sweetheart but a total blonde



Also I made the mistake of teaching him to lift his muzzle if I made a kiss sound and now he lifts it just to get the kiss, no cue!

Apollo: I'll help!

Me: Thanks buddy but we don't need help.

Apollo: KISSES!

Me: (smooches muzzle)

Apollo: I helped!

Me: yes you did, you should be very proud. Go tell Twinkles.

Apollo: TWINKLES! TWINKLES I HELPED!

Twinkles: Ummmm what did you do?

Apollo: I helped!

Twinkles: I see... I'm sure you did a very good job.

Tinker: (from nearby) That's not helping!

Apollo: I will help better then!

Me: Curse you Tinker!

Tinker: (laughs)

Apollo: Do you need this? (tips over tool bag)

Me: Umm.. thanks.

Apollo: KISSES!

Me: (smooches muzzle)

We got the most work done when he left us alone for 40 minutes



:rofl




But who wouldn't want to smooch this face?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hahaha very good 



 im sure we can all relate to that conversation 



 and the answer to the snuggles question issssss..not me i certainly couldnt resist a kiss from that beautiful face


----------



## Wings

Apollo's a real fav around here, especially with the non horsey family members because he is such a softy. I showed him for awhile and he did alright but he doesn't really have that spark they need to place high. He is too sweet! I use him as my weaning gelding, he is a softy but he won't let them walk all over him.


----------



## Wings

Updated Ashanti pics:













Just came in from checking her again. She came up to me but once she realised no food she nicked off again. Normally she'll hang around if the other two do. I think I'll be doing a few checks tonight!


----------



## Eagle

looks like she is ready to go



safe foaling


----------



## cassie

wow she has really dropped Bree!!! major V happening! LOL

and her teats look ready to burst won't be long! maybe tonight!!




yay for a new baby p.s where are the lyric pics?? lol


----------



## Wings

Lyric pics were too dark even with the flash



BUT she goes out tomorrow



:OKinteresting That is going to be fun!

Maybe she'll have a friend, come on Ashanti!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo sounds as though things are getting exciting - come on Ashanti.





Good luck!!


----------



## Wings

She did another little cow pat for me during this check but she hates the torch so I couldn't get near enough to check her teeny little udder. She's also still sulking because I tired to milk her earlier, she's being a little sensitive!

Feeling hopeful! Lyric would love a little friend to play with when she goes out tomorrow


----------



## Lindi-loo

2 little cuties out playing together awww what a site


----------



## MeganH

Wow- look at that V! Good luck! She looks ready!


----------



## cassie

so..... Bree....... any new babies overnight?!


----------



## Wings

No just one very bleary eyed Bree!





I don't really do 'waking up' and I'm a zombie most mornings!

Her behaviour still seems off, she is separating herself off a little and it is just a feeling. Although I just yanked Apollo out and stuck him in the next paddock down since he was getting a little to "in your face" witht he girls and I was worried he'd accidentally steal a foal.

Lyric goes outside soon. Just giving her mum plenty of time to finish breakfast


----------



## cassie

naw, can't be too much longer now...



wish we could be watching for you!

make sure you take LOTS of pictures of her first time out for us!!!


----------



## Wings

Lyric just took my breath away... and made me fall in love with her all over again.

My main breeding goal is for movement. Both Pallidon and Rivain have exceptional trots, they aren't big flicky trots but they are long ground covering strides that make them float... but they still have energy. Hard to describe but I just love it, and Lyric has it! I just watched her trot out for the first time and her movement is stunning



:wub

Resizing pics now and I took a littl bit of cruddy video so I'll see if any of that worked.


----------



## cassie

YAY!!! can't wait to see this gorgeous movement!!!


----------



## Wings




----------



## Wings




----------



## cassie

NAW!!!!!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub

Bree no wonder why you are in love with her!!!! she is the cutest thing! that trot is gorgeous!

love her little black legs! LOL

definitley Lyric!!!


----------



## Wings

I'm so in love with this little girl, someone could offer me a fortune for her at our first show and I wouldn't take it!



:wub

If the other Pallidon foal is half as nice as Lyric then I think he'll have proven himself as a sire to watch.

She has a lot of prescence, was a bit hard to photograph as she was rarely holding still



But Rivain has finally done the introductions to Ashanti and Twinkles (although Ashanti didn't seem to care much) and they are all standing under the trees. Maybe I'll get some good standing still shots later?

Now hurry up Ashanti, Lyric needs a playmate!


----------



## cassie

haha yep, she sure does!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Diane





To see her move out is just amazing. I thought I'd lose less time with her being out and about but I think I'm losing more!





She's my first buckskin and its a colour I have always wanted


----------



## jessj

Oh Lyric!!! You are such a beauty!!!



You need to whisper to Aunt Ashanti that you REALLY need a playmate!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Jess!

I'll get Lyric right on to that, it might be the missing part of the magic foaling potion!


----------



## Eagle

wow, she is just wonderful, no wonder you are in love


----------



## Lindi-loo

Awww just beautiful she is and mummy


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous!!














What a beautiful little girl - and her colour is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes so darn dainty





I love boys that look like boys and girls that look like girls and there is no mistake that Lyric is all girl and ALL THAT!! I too love her color.


----------



## cassie

how is Ashanti tonight?!


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone



:OKinteresting



I'm thrilled to hear I'm not biased! I've passed on all the compliments and I think she likes them. Being outside has really relaxed Rivain who has started coming up to me again for treats and pats. The new relaxed version of mum has made Lyric more at ease with wandering up to me but she is still a little unsure about the other mares.

Twinkles has had her food rations upped as she's still dropping weight. Seems she is putting everything into her foal! Also I think she didn't bounce back enough from Derby who got weaned at about 7 and a half months



So with as much hay as she (and Ashanti and Rivain) can eat, light pick in the paddock and a good serve of lucerne/oaten mush (served soaked and warm) with their pellets mixed in I think she'll be fine. She'll get a year off breeding to pull herself back to perfection before I rebreed her.

Ashanti has gone rather quiet. She sits herself sort of away from everyone but near enough to keep an eye on things. Her udder goes from very warm to nothing special over the day and goes from hard to soft. At last check it was warm and solid feeling and she was on her own but no restless signs. She's been doing cow pats since yesterday. I know we are close but I'm not sure how close!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is gorgeous! Come on Ashanti you can do it too!


----------



## Lindi-loo

sounds like one big happy family to me


----------



## MeganH

OMG all the new pictures are just gorgeous! Totally in love with your minis!!



I'm really starting to like a buckskin!


----------



## cassie

good morning miss Bree






how are the girls this morning?


----------



## Wings

Zombie Wings must..... have.... teeeeeeeeeeeeea.............

(1 cup of tea later)

Okay, relativly alive now.





No foal, Ashanti just likes tormenting me!

Lyric seemed to love the midnight visits though, I think she was fascinated by the torch on my head.

Have mercy on me Ashanti and bring forth your filly... preferably today after I get back from picking up the horse feed. That'd be nice. Ta, thanks.

My hopes are that this little group will be ready to move out to a bigger paddock after Twinky has her foal. Then Fantasy and Dreamy can move in to this little paddock. Will paddock breed Tinkers mares and might as well leave Painty with him for company, she can move back in when the foals are far to old for stealing!


----------



## Wings

Well I took a photo of Ashanti's udder at lunch, no change. Went outside to feed dinner and



:shocked it is huge! Wish I'd had the camera with me, might take it out with my next check and see if the flash plays nice.


----------



## cassie

YAY how excitigng!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! are her teats pointing out?

pics are a must!! if they work out ok


----------



## Wings

I couldn't aim the camera right to grab any pics





I think it has gone down a little but her teats aren't leaking. Still feels warm to the touch and the upper part of the udder feels hard, the teats less so. She won't let me milk her either. Moments like this I wish I had more experience! I'm not used to relying on the feel of the udder because I've used my milk strips and my alarm. I also don't know Ashanti as well as Rivain or Twinkles which doesn't help.


----------



## Wings

But lets have some Lyric photos instead


----------



## cassie

naw what a precious baby girl!!! too sweet! does she come up to you now??


----------



## Wings

For a sniff and then she bounces away tail held high and a cheeky look on her face. I think I've become some kind of object of interest. She knows I'm not going to hurt her but coming up to me seems to have become a game. Unlike Derby who was all over me like a rash in his early months


----------



## jessj

Aww... pics are adorable!!! I especially love the booty shot! Looks like you may get two babies before cass and i get one...no fair!!! LOL... Cant wait to she what Ashanti is hiding! Have you already posted the color possiblities??? If you did I'm sorry...watching so many girls it is hard to remember!


----------



## Wings

Yup but it is easier to post them again then go back through the thread. It can be hard keeping track of everyone's mares when you're own are trying to make sure you have as little sleep as possible!

Sire is a silver bay and Ashanti is a palomino:

16.67% - *Palomino *

16.67% - *Chestnut *

14.58% - *Silver Buckskin *

14.58% - *Silver Bay *

14.58% - *Buckskin *

14.58% - *Bay *

2.08% - *Smoky Black *

2.08% - *Silver Smoky Black *

2.08% - *Silver Black *

2.08% - *Black*

I'm hoping for a dilute, a silver or a silver dilute. Foal will most likely be for sale though as will be related to both my stallions


----------



## jessj

ooooooo...SILVER BUCKSKIN!!! I vote SILVER BUCKSKIN!!! My dad has a silver buckskin qh, that is out of my favorite mare when i was growing up! (of course he is an old cowboy and calls it buttermilk buckskin!) Yes definately a silver buckskin!


----------



## cassie

how is miss Bree this morning??


----------



## Wings

Miss Bree has fallen on a heap on the floor. This is her cat. While I did enjoy the first few days of the new zombie style owner it is getting a bit boring to just sit on herboyd and get no reaction. I have sent many messages to thi mare 'Ashanti' and all she sends back are tufts of cream hair. I don't think she is listening.

As my biscuit bowl is now looking empty I think i will go and threaten to 'toilet' on her jacket. That usually gets a reaction.


----------



## cassie

naw hang in there Bree!! she can't keep you waiting too much longer!

how is she looking?! fine I'm sure lol she isn't losing sleep!!


----------



## Wings

She's holding steady again, I doubt she'll make it to her day 336 deadline of the 12th but she certainly could drag this on a bit longer then we thought if she has decided to work on her udder.

Question for the other breeders here.

I have a mare here who has a good breeding history, she's an excellent mother and has produced some lovely foals to Pallidon's sire. However she is not an easy mare to catch. In the time I have had her she has changed from nicking off as soon as you enter the paddock to coming up but never close enough to touch or catch, I have to run her up to the yards to do that. Once caught she is pretty easy to handle. I'm pretty sure that this is probably just the way she is and any further change will happen over a long time.

Now the question, would you breed from her?


----------



## lucky lodge

yer why not breed her if shes a nice mare good comformation ect...my mare is very timid and she has produce some champion foals........go for it


----------



## Wings

Argh, I am covered in pricky little palomino hairs! Curse you Pallidon!!

Have I mentioned I hate clipping?

Because I REALLY hate clipping.

Got Derby's foal coat off about a month ago and he'll need reclipping before his first show on the 18th. Might do him a week out and hope the lines go away





Getting Palli's winter coat off today and hoping I won't have to reclip him before his exhibition on the 17th!

Hate it, hate it, hate it!

Although funny story, Palli saw Lyric for the first time today. She was hooning around the paddock...

Pallidon: Are we going to do somthing? Or will there be food? Why are you putting me in the clipping spot? Oh no... You know I hate clip- OMG WHAT IS THAT!?

Me: That is your daughter. I told you about her.

Pallidon: I had nothing to do with that.. what is it doing?

Me: She's playing.

Pallidon: What is that sound?

Me: That's her neigh.

Pallidon: Does she, you know, turn out normal eventually?

Me: Yes Palli, she will grow.

Pallidon: WHAT IS TINKER DOING!?

Me: I think he is flirting.

Pallidon: OI STINKER! EYES OFF HER!

No wonder he was being a pain to clip today



Although he did apologise later by burying his muzzle in my hair and snuffling



He really is a smooch.


----------



## cassie

haha Bree!! your place sounds like so much fun!!! I can so imagine them doing that!!




LOL

glad you were able to get Palli clipped


----------



## lucky lodge

Wish my horses would take to me ....I talk to them all the time but thay never answer like yours... me neighbours must think iam nuts


----------



## Wings

Everyone knows I'm nuts already





Life is just so much fun with a group of minis. I find their individual characters come across much more strongly then with larger horses and they just love to be involved.


----------



## lucky lodge

I to reackon minis have way more personalty than big horses


----------



## Wings

Well the only big horses I have is an appie gelding (possible part arab) and a little filly who is unknown but probably welsh/australian pony/arab type breeding. So you can't tell those two nuts that they are supposed to be the sensible big horses!

But my littlies are a favourite of my farrier, he does a lot of race horses and he says they are like machines. But then he comes here and he knows the quirks of each of mine, has his favourites and really likes working on them.


----------



## Eagle

Bree, you are totally nuts


----------



## Wings

Thanks Eagle!



:OKinteresting

Ashanti just attempted to remove my head when I checked her udder



Not normal for her! rest of her behaviour is normal though... she is certainly keeping me in the dark!


----------



## cassie

you poor thing!! you must be DEAD!!!!!!!!!!! I think you are going to have to stable train your mares so they are up on marestare hehe it really is the best!!


----------



## Wings

Ashanti lost the foal.

She had it in between my checks and I found it cold, the bag wasn't broken.


----------



## Eagle

Omg I am so sorry, how is she?


----------



## Wings

I've left her with the body. Once I tore open the bag (I attempted to revive it despite the temperature) and she bagn licking and nickering. She was pretty upset when I got there, a lot of pacing around the body.

I can't seem to stop crying, I keep kicking myself and wishing I had been there. Maybe I could have saved it.

Rivain and Twinkles know somthing is wrong, they are standing away from her but nearby and are very quiet.


----------



## Eagle

Yes these things are awful. It's good that you left the foal with her, she will need time, by morning she should be ready to let go.

Sending hugs


----------



## Lindi-loo

So sorry she lost the baby..Im sure your gutted and no words can help you feel any better for now..sending hugs for you and Ashanti x


----------



## MeganH

So sorry for the loss of the baby. Prayers and Hugs


----------



## cassie

omg Bree!! how awful!! you poor thing! poor Ashanti!! run free little one!

sending hugs and prayers to you and Ashanti Bree!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree, I'm so very sorry, poor Ashanti must be so upset too.

Sending you both my sympathy and hugs.


----------



## Wings

It was a little buckskin filly





Ashanti doesn't leave the body, she grazes maybe a metre away at most. Thankfuly she did come over to the regular spot for feeding but I think once she is done she'll go straight back. She still checks to see.

The other mares aren't even going near that spot.


----------



## lucky lodge

OMG OMG OMG so sorry for your loss it must be heart broken

sending you huge huge hugs


----------



## jessj

Im so sorry Bree. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So sorry. That is so sad.


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty gutted. First foal I've lost and I can't stop blaming myself.

My very wonderful mentors are putting up with a lot of teary calls as I seem to keep forgetting what to do, they keep telling me to focus on Lyric and how lucky I am to have her in all her strong and healthy glory considering her start. Maybe in a few days it will be easier but right now it just hurts a lot.


----------



## breezy farm

SO SORRY! I know you are heartbroken as is your mare. HUgs


----------



## Lindi-loo

Its not your fault..every one of us here that is expecting a foal and had foals cannot watch them 24 hours a day..we all want to and most of us try but they want to be alone to give birth and will do theyr best to foal when we'r not around..it just wsnt meant to be 



 so so sad yes but no way your fault you cant blame yourself for something out of your hands..im sure it doesnt make you feel any better but we'r all thinking about you and Ashanti and we do feel your pain..hope you can start to heal and move forward soon...enjoy little Lyric


----------



## Wings

Well Ashanti and I are doing better this evening. I swear as she improves so do I.

I removed the little body around lunch time, wrapped her up in a towel with Ashanti watching and nickering quietly. She looked around the paddock for awhile and then settled in amongst the hay to eat. Every time I go in she glues to me so I know she isn't "over it" yet but she is coping very well.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I understand how you feel, I had one Aug 13th loose one in the field and I felt the same way, you can't blame yourself, you take such great care of your babies, sometimes these bad things just happen. So sorry, again.


----------



## cassie

oh Bree, I'm feeling for you it must be the saddest thing and I hope it doesn't happen to me....

but Ashanti n yourself will recover what a strong girl to let you do that, we have had cows try n charge us when they lose a calf n we go to clean it up.... not nice at all...

sending prayers and many hugs!!!


----------



## jessj

Hi Bree, Just wanted to check in and let you know that I am thinking about and praying for you and Ashanti. ~Jess


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone, your kind words really have helped





It's a bit easier this morning, for both of us, and I guess every day will be like this. It is such an unbearably hard thing to go through and I will admit for a moment there I reconsidered this whole breeding. But then I just look at Lyric.

I certainly think it is somthing I had to acknowledge sooner or later. In breeding there is going to be the utter joy of the wishlist foal and the complete devestation of holding a stillborn baby. I've had both in the space of a week. Since I'll continue to breed I have to accept that it will happen again.

I think I get so connected to my guys that as Ashanti recovers so do I. Seeing her come to accept it really does make it easier on me although I've certainly spent a lot of time with her lately as she really seeks me out.


----------



## cassie

thats really good though Bree it will help the both of you!!

Ashanti needs you n you need her,

so glad you are able to be there for you!!





you will have a better bond with her out of this





poor gorgeous girl!!

we lvoe you Ashanti!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wings said:


> Thanks everyone, your kind words really have helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit easier this morning, for both of us, and I guess every day will be like this. It is such an unbearably hard thing to go through and I will admit for a moment there I reconsidered this whole breeding. But then I just look at Lyric.
> 
> I certainly think it is somthing I had to acknowledge sooner or later. In breeding there is going to be the utter joy of the wishlist foal and the complete devestation of holding a stillborn baby. I've had both in the space of a week. Since I'll continue to breed I have to accept that it will happen again.
> 
> I think I get so connected to my guys that as Ashanti recovers so do I. Seeing her come to accept it really does make it easier on me although I've certainly spent a lot of time with her lately as she really seeks me out.


you both have such a bond, that you will heal each other, and get through it together


----------



## Wings

Ashanti's doing much better today. She's stopped 'looking' and her udder is slowly begining to relax. I've watched to make sure that Lyric isn't helping with that! Ashanti seems quite fond of Lyric, not possesive but she gets little snuffles from her that Twinkles doesn't get. I think Lyric has helped both of us!

Speaking of Lyric she has started sampling the mares food. Very cute to watch her gum up a few mouthfuls and turn her muzzle green! She comes up to me and snuffles my hand, if she is distracted I can give her a little scratch before she steps back again.

I have a little break before Twinkles is due, day 336 is 24th of October but given how these girls have been going much closer to day 320 I don't think she'll wait that long. I hope not as I'm gone for a weekend in October and would have to get someone else to man the alarm



I can't wait to shift all my girls onto foaling dates in August/September! This little foal will be Pallidon's second, and last, for the season and has a 75% chance of being dilute and of that a 30% chance of being a buckskin.

Also I finally have my website up! Still some work to go but here it is: www.marlanoc.com


----------



## little lady

First I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad to hear as the days pass your pain & Ashanti's pain eases. I love your website, very easy to navigate.


----------



## Wings

I'm lucky to have a cousin who is studying website design, so I get the use of a "pro in training" for the cost of a box of choc mints



plus she gets to use my site as her guinea pig!

If you see anything wrong feel free to tell me because we look at it so often we sort of stop seeing the mistakes





Lyric really loves the trees in her paddock. the mares spend a lot of time under them so they've worn the grass away and she gets to have a dirth bath everytime she snoozes. Plus the trees on the other side of the fence bring the other mares up to the fence line so she gets to talk to them. It must be a very hard life being a foal



:wub


----------



## Wings

Nothing in life is more wonderful then Lyric



:wub Sorry to all the other foals, but it is true! To me anyway





Every morning I go out with the breakfast, like my horses I love routine so without fail the morning goes like this.

I wake up and put hot water in the mush bucket.

While waiting for it to soak I check emails and feed the cats.

I go outside and I call out "Morning boys!" Pallidon always calls back after three seconds. Always. This brings the mares to the gate and Tinker does the same in his paddock. he still hopes he can have breakfast.

I retrieve last nights feed buckets from Pallidon and Derby, this never happens without comments from them. Derby's is usually about how he has once again contorted his rug impossibly and he has finished his salt snack. Pallidon always complains about his hood after he rubs his face on me and twists it.

Then I mix the feed, get the showies done first and then the mares.

The mares have three tyre feeders int heir paddock. Without fail they escort me to the first which gets a large serve of food. This is because all three of them insist on eatin at that one first.

I top up the second and then go to the third. The third tyre is my favourite because it is at that point that Rivain abandons the first tyre and joins me at the third with Lyric.

This is the part where I sit down across from Rivain (who has stopped trying to remove my head!) and enjoy some Lyric Time.

Feeding time is the best time for Lyric Time. This is because Rivain doesn't like to feed Lyric when she is eating. So Lyric taste tests her mums food and then comes up to me. We are now at the point where I can scratch her rump if her back is to me and she snuffles my hands. She loves it when I scratch her mum and helps me



:wub



I swear nothing has made the past few days easier then Lyric, she never fails to make me smile!


----------



## AnnaC

What a wonderful description of your morning routine.





Sharing scratches with a foal and/ or just sitting nearby and watching them is really the perfect way to 'free' us from the worries and problems we suffer in our general lives.

I'm so glad little Lyric is helping you at this time, bless her.


----------



## cassie

I totally agree with Anna





so glad she is really responding to you now





I always reckon that our animals know when we are hurting... if I'm upset Smartie follows me round like a shadow and lets me hug him and stands with his head to my shoulder!!

I love it when they are such characters!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww thats so sweet...its a very special time when theyr little it passes so quickly and before you know it theyr all grown up..so glad your enjoying your special girl and love the story of your morning routine 



 we all have them just some are so much more fun than others 



 made me think of all the poor people stuck in taffic ques on theyr way to work same time everyday proberbly seeing the same poeple in their cars


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Glad to hear it! and your website is very nice!


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!

Also glad you are enjoying my rambling, I do go on a bit





We had a tree down in the paddock with the other mares, no one hurt but I have found the minis love it when a tree comes down. As soon as the wind went away Beauty and Dreamy moved in. They spent the rest of the day rubbing out winter hair on the branches and roots.

We actually leave our dead trees in the paddock given how much the minis enjoy them. Better they scratch on that then the gates again!


----------



## cassie

did you get a storm Bree??

we got rain n some wind last night... but not enough to knock any trees down...



maybe its still coming up here... it is freezing here today though...


----------



## Wings

We got some strong wind that blew a few brief rain bands across us, enough to keep the clipped minis in the stalls for most of the day (they sulked) and to amuse Lyric. She was born during gale force winds so I think she likes it




My little storm filly!


----------



## cassie

naw how cute!!!

have you thought of a show name for her yet?? I can't remember lol


----------



## Wings

Yup,

she is Marlanoc SP And Still I Rise


----------



## cassie

lol thats right!!



love it!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

It must be time for a picture update of your beautiful lil girl 





 

Oh and dont forget the the gorgeous Rivain too


----------



## AnnaC

Hear hear! We need some new pics please.


----------



## Wings

Well I live! Sort of anyway, been knocked over with stomach flu. The worst kind of flu!





Getting back on my feet now which is good as I kick off my show season this weekend.

Lyric pics as ordered!














It's been very stormy here and family keep calling to see if I've brought Lyric back in. As if! She'd never forgive me!



This is one little sotrm filly, she loves the wind, the rain, the mud. All of it!

Twinkles is coming along nicely, no udder action but she's at least a month off foaling so that isn't suprising. If she's anything like last year she'll be very textbook, somewhat slow and will wax up. I've told her I need a little buckskin or DD colt that I can show next year alongside Lyric.


----------



## cassie

naw!! she is more n more beautiful every time I see her!! we love you Lyric!!!





YAY for Twinkles!! be a good girl for your mummy n give her that handsome little buckskin colt Twinkles



theres a good girl!


----------



## Wings

Thanks cassie! I think I'm the only one hoping for a colt right now


----------



## Wings

Yes she loves eating with Rivain and Ashanti. She just lips up bits of it and then often drools them on me or her mum but she is loving it





Twinkles doesn't want to share anymore!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh shes such a cutie pie!! Great picture. When cam tries to eat out of the bowl like that he puts his 2 front feet in then sssllliiddes to the other side....girls are so much smarter


----------



## Wings

Lyric first thought the tyres made nice beds





Now it is all about the food!

She has so much attitude, she fronts up to everyone, investigates everything and has this little squealy neigh that gets a lot of use. I've had to stay firm because on one hand I want her to come over for cuddles but on the other I don't want her nipping! She's going to be an interesting one to train



She'll work out what I'm asking quickly enough but I reckon she'll keep asking "why should I?"


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, look at that cute little bundle of fur - isn't she just a gem!





Not sure if Twinkles little colt (to come!) will be able to stand up to Miss Attitude, especially as HE will be a month younger - he might need his own bodyguard. LOL!

Hope your tummy is feeling better today Bree.


----------



## Wings

I think Lyric is going to love being the oldest. I must not play favourites...but it is so hard



:wub At least Twinkles colt will get to be older then Fantasy's bub by about 2 to 3 weeks and Dreamy's if that one ever turns out to exist!

I'm doing much better now, I know because Pallidon has stopped being super nice! Every time I get ill he turns sooky and gentle and very quiet. Now he is being a turd again



which for him is still pretty easy to handle, just turd-ish! I think he knows I'm about to start breeding again soon.


----------



## cassie

haha sly little begger LOL

glad your feeling better though Bree


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww thats a great picture of the girls together and cant believe lil Lyric tucking in..Dinky shows no interest in food whatsoever 



 a little worrying really


----------



## Wings

When Derby was Lyric's age he was way more interested in the buckets. I have many photos of him gathering up all the brightly coloured bendy buckets and then squashing them





He stuck to milk and grass (eventually hay as well) until he was about 7 months when I brought him in and taught him about hard feed. I don't think Lyric will find things that different when she comes in!


----------



## lucky lodge

That pic is just to cute



:wub


----------



## Wings

Lyric has learnt to drive Ashanti off the feed!



:shocked





Honestly Ashanti, just give her a scary face and be done with it. It must be embarassing to be driven off by somthing that short!





Twinkles is tracking along well now, she's picked up the condition she had dropped and has fallen into the same "going into last month of pregnancy" routine she did last year. I must say it is a bit comforting after the last disaster to go to a mare who I know very well. She's gotten pushy and a bit grumpy with everyone who is around her, which means I'm constantly being told to hurry up witht he feed bucket and that she requires a scratch on the neck RIGHT NOW! She's such a laugh, the rest of the time she is the softest, smoochiest of mares but in this last month she becomes a bit of a tyrant! I give her udder a quick visual check but no action yet so I haven't been dragging the camera down.

Today I decided she has a perlino colt onboard... but yesterday I was convinced it was a buckskin filly



Bit of fun trying to guess! Here's her colour %

29.17% - *Buckskin *

16.67% - *Palomino *

14.58% - *Perlino *

14.58% - *Bay *

8.33% - *Cremello *

8.33% - *Chestnut *

4.17% - *Smoky Black *

2.08% - *Smoky Cream *

2.08% - *Black *

As for gender, she's thrown a lot of colts in the past. Am I due for a filly or will she stick to what she has done so well in the past?

About to start breeding next year's foals soon. Got some nice pairings lined up!


----------



## cassie

YAY wow look at those colours!!! how exciting!! when is Twinkles Due?

yay for next years foaling season too!!


----------



## Wings

Miss Twinkles from last year, the day before she foaled last year.







She's a burnt buckskin mare, a Trios Night Ryder granddaughter (not sure if that means anything in the US but he put a strong line down over here) and she has put stunning, large eyes on most of her foals. She's a dedicated mother, very attentive to her foals and loves to share them with people, very happy to have us handling her bubs which sets a lovely confident example for them.

The sire is my wonderful Sir Pallidon.




Whose only foal you all know quite well as it is the fantastic Lyric. So he has a 1 filly track record so far!

Wanting a colt from this breeding so you were right Diane, I'm hoping for a show partner for Lyric


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I just love Twinkles - what a beautiful face she has, I'm totally smitten!








I have no idea how colours work out, but I do know that this coming baby (colt) is going to be a really sooper dooper little fella (and.....shush.....might just give the lovely Lyric a run for her money in the 'good looks' stakes!) LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Anna, I'm smitten with her face as well



Total sweetheart of a horse as well.

This is what she gave me last year from a different stallion:




That is Derby, middle of winter and turning one right when his new sibling is due to drop (middle of October)

He is clipped now and has his first show this weekend





I won't tell Lyric that she might have some competition in the looks department



she wouldn't forgive me for it!


----------



## AnnaC

He's a very handsome little fella - good luck for this weekend.


----------



## Wings

Thanks Anna, we'll need it! We get some good competition in the gelding ring.

Mostly I'm hoping for a good first time out, if he can go out and relax enough to use his training I'll be happy. We can scoop up the ribbons later


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> Miss Twinkles from last year, the day before she foaled last year.
> 
> View attachment 3626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627
> 
> 
> She's a burnt buckskin mare, a Trios Night Ryder granddaughter (not sure if that means anything in the US but he put a strong line down over here) and she has put stunning, large eyes on most of her foals. She's a dedicated mother, very attentive to her foals and loves to share them with people, very happy to have us handling her bubs which sets a lovely confident example for them.
> 
> The sire is my wonderful Sir Pallidon.
> 
> View attachment 3628
> 
> 
> Whose only foal you all know quite well as it is the fantastic Lyric. So he has a 1 filly track record so far!
> 
> Wanting a colt from this breeding so you were right Diane, I'm hoping for a show partner for Lyric






trios night ryder is my stallions grand-daddy


----------



## Wings

He put a nice line down over here, I love the head he puts on most of them! He was a very neat little horse. The little mare in my avatar is a Trios daughter


----------



## cassie

wow I love Twinkles gonna be a mega cute baby!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> He put a nice line down over here, I love the head he puts on most of them! He was a very neat little horse. The little mare in my avatar is a Trios daughter



great blood line night ryder..he does put nice heads on his progeny..and thay all have lovely temperments

my avatar is my stallion by ,shangrila bw warrior, wich is trios night ryders son


----------



## Wings

He certainly did some good work back as the breed was starting here.

Hopefully Dreamy is pregnant so we can have fun watching another Trios girl later on


----------



## MeganH

Twinkles has such a beautiful face! and I am in LOVE with your Pallidon.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh miss Twinkles is certainly a pretty girl..and the handsome Pallidon well 



 say no more..what a lil monkey Lyric is chasing Ashanti off the food lol..and heres me trying to tempt Dinky into trying a little mash 



 she wasnt impressed


----------



## cassie

its so funny how every foal is SO different even at such a young age





how is Twinkles this morning Bree??


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone.





Twinkles is her usual, pregnant and bossy self!

I've got the other mares in the laneway so they're all chatting to each other. They're out being teased by Tinker who just got his first mare of the season. If I have their colours right there is a 100% chance of getting a pinto pattern with this pairing!


----------



## cassie

lol YAY thats exciting!!






can;'t wait for that foal!!


----------



## Wings

Could be a stunner



Tinker has sired some very impressive foals for his last owners and I think he'll combine well with this mare! Equal chance of bay, black or chestnut.

Now one of the other mares is showing so Palli will cover her. Exciting to start the work towards next seasons foals!


----------



## cassie

Very exciting!!!! I have been meaning to ask, where is your avatar pic taken? looks like Sydney Royal?


----------



## Wings

It was at the last Equitana at the Melbourne Show grounds.

It's my favourite pic of Dreamy as I didn't own her at that point I'd just been showing her for her owner's to give her some exposure before listing her for sale. Never knew at that point that the mare I was becoming very smitten with would be coming home with me!

I just came in from the mares as I wanted to try and halter Jilla before my helper showed up to do the breedings. Now this is the mare it has taken years to even be able to hand food to when loose in the paddock. I brought her in for a month over winter to do some one on one work with her before turning her out. I'd seen slight improvement in that if I got her on a good day I could reach out and rub her neck.

Today she took a few mouthfuls of food, eyed the halter nervously but let me rub her side, and then over her neck, up her neck and then slip the halter on. And she just stood there! So hard not to jump about shouting with joy! I never thought we would reach this point! Maybe it's a sign that now is the right time to start breeding with her








Here are two of her previous bubs, the palomino is a half brother to Pallidon.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh man there so cute.



:wub


----------



## Wings

I'll let her know





You can see why I'm eager to start using her!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha lil cutie face


----------



## AnnaC

What a pretty mare - gorgeous babies too.





Roll on 2012 - cant wait to see what she throws, bet it will be a stunner.


----------



## Wings

I love that photo of the palomino colt, I wish I'd met him because he was such a character!

Turns out she is faking a heat! got her in with Pallidon and they ignored each other!

And then Dreamy started showing heavily to Tinker so looks like she might be empty after all



rotten horses!


----------



## Wings

Argh, I hate early starts! Worst part of showing



:wacko

Everyone fed before heading off and Twinkles is in 'A Mood.' Not her foaling behaviour, she's too far off for that, just her sulky "my way or else" mood. Lyric is staying well clear of her! Twinkles is the only mare in there that she won't mess with!


----------



## MeganH

Wings said:


> View attachment 3655


OMG!!! I have to have him!


----------



## Wings

I hear he turned out very much like Pallidon



their sire throws a strong type and a few colts over the years have come up looking like his clones!

Good day out showing although it was dark when I finally got home so just fed/quick check on all the girls. I'll have to take some new shots tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaC

You cant leave it like that Bree - how did the show go? We need a few more details.


----------



## Eagle

Yes, please tell


----------



## Wings

Champion Handler for me, 2nd for Derby and Reserve Champion Small Horse Stallion/Colt for Pallidon





Pics to come!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done you - how dare you keep quiet about those results!

Hurry with the pics please.


----------



## cassie

YAY Bree!! what an awesome day!!! CONGRATS!!!!! def wanna see those pics!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys



:OKinteresting

There was a pro photographer taking shots and I'm hoping she uploads them soon. Will share as soon as I have them.


----------



## cassie

ok... I guess we can be patient... lol glad you had a great day!!


----------



## Wings

I think I managed to forget just how tired I am after these days!

It's worth it but it is exhausting.

Hopefully Lyric will be joining us near the end of the season


----------



## Eagle

wow Bree, what a great day!! Congratulations


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well Done You


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!



I was pretty happy with the boys! Derby had a few nervy moments but it was his first time out, he settled by the end fo the day which was great to see. Pallidon was his usual professional self, he has done this all his life so he just snoozes until he is needed.

Have to wait on show pics so here is Lyric instead. She comes up for snuggles now








And ehre is why Ashanti is not going away to be bred




I can't bring myself to take her away from Lyric! I'll put her to my own stallion, Tinker, instead.


----------



## Wings

Also I promised I'd start tracking the next mares so here is Twinkles:

Day 320: 08th of October Day 336: 24th October

Hand bred and then ran with stallion so I'm fairly certain on her dates. Last year I had less certain dates but she had been seen being bred so we worked from that day. She carried to 345 with a colt.







Excuse how she is standing, she is rubbing on the gate... again!




As you can see, nothing going on here yet!


----------



## Wings

And now Fantasy

Fantasy was paddock bred from 7th of December through to 20th of January with no witnessed breeding.

I'm working with her day in as my due date but she may keep me waiting for awhile. She isn't in the top paddock yet and is likely to move in when Rivan, Lyric and Ashanti move out.

Day 320: 24th October, Day 336: 8th November

Also, this girl carries BIG.


----------



## cassie

WOW more pretty girls!! n getting close by the looks!! THAT TUMMY!! WOW!

Lyric is just adorable!!!


----------



## Wings

Fantasy does a good impression of a beeched whale everytime she goes down to sleep






I had been worried about twins but then saw photos of her carrying her last filly... same big belly, one little filly!


----------



## cassie

WOW no wonder why you were stressed! she is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW!!! Fantasy looks like she could foal right away! I would have NEVEr guessed she has so long to wait! Those good old brood mares that don't lose their tummies are such fun to watch! They keep you guessing. Good thing you have some dates for her!



Thats the odd thing, she is a 6 year old and this is only her second foal!





I can only assume she holds a lot of fluid in there to fill out the belly, it will be interesting to see what her figure does after foaling since she isn't being rebred this year. I know she once had a figure!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww beautiful little Lyric just keeps getting better shes perfect 



 Looks like her and Aunty Ashanti are very close 



 and well Fantasy lol what can I say triplets 



 she certainly does the whole pregnant thing in a "BIG" way 



 its deff all go for you.. good luck


----------



## Wings

I've got a few local friends threatening to pinch Lyric



She's been a bit of a hit!

I can certainly see how foals pick up on their mum''s paddock positions, Rivain has stopped sharing when the food first comes out and drives the other girls off, Lyric always mimics her mum. The next few foals won't stand a chance against her!


----------



## cassie

haha poor little babies



funny girl. she is getting more n more beautiful!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks cassie, you'll have your own soon!


----------



## lucky lodge

your little lyric is just boooootifull




:wub



:wub


----------



## Wings

Anyone had a mare and stallion that just don't click?

Jilla's in season, all the classic signs and I've seen her go through ti a few times so I know what to look for with her. So I bring her into Palli's yard, he tries to mount, she squeals because he is being rude and Palli just backs off....completly. They are back in with each other today but I swear they where more interested when there was a fence between them!!!

It's possible they are breeding while my back is turned but there is just zero interest whenever I'm out there!

I figured I'd run them together while she in season and then put her back with the other girls to wait and see if she comes back in.

Is it possible it's a pairing that is just not going to work?


----------



## cassie

can't help with that sorry Bree,

hoping you are having nicer weather then we are today! the wind is horrible!!

hoping she is taking to him!!


----------



## Wings

Weather is HORRID down here. Cold, windy, storming and gross!

Still turfed Palli out in the yards, no rugs with the mare! Not that they seem to have progressed



Also I think Rivain is coming in season soon so Palli is likely to focus on her instead.

Seriously tempted to just go back to paddock serving, let them sort it out for themselves!


----------



## cassie

lol makes it harder though doesn't it?! are you getting thunderstorms? wish we would!!! there is meant to be a cool change coming, but at the moment its blue skies n smoky haze I think they have been burning off! silly day to do it though!


----------



## Eagle

Bree anything is possible but I would say unlikely, I would probably think she just isn't ready. She could be a day too late or a day too early just wait and see. ( My boy likes to have sex at night) hahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa I have them on cam and never see them "at it" but he gets them preggy


----------



## cassie

haha Renee!! I can so imagine it!

"right mum's gone to bed time to get to it!! can't have mum watching!!" LOL


----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

:rofl


----------



## cassie

p.s shouldn't you be snoring by now Diane?! or did you sneak Volt in there with you again!



LOL


----------



## Wings

:rofl





Thanks guys! You always crack me up





Palli gave it another shot... but Jilla smacked him and he ran off! Shy stallions, they may be great to handle but it's a pain when the gutsy mares tell them off and they sulk!

If things warm up enough tomorrow I'll leave Palli out overnight, he has never bred while rugged and I hate having anything in the way that could cause problems anyway.

Well some good news tinged with bad. Dreamy spent today flashing classic heat signs at both stallions. When she was doing them more quietly a few days back she didn't want to sniff the stallions so we hoped it was a false heat and she would still deliver me that foal in December!

Today when we took her to Tinker she wanted in! Tinker did a textbook breeding.

Rivain has also started to flash soem flirty signs at Palli, he might get to make another Lyric soon!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mares! Will they, wont they? Are they or are they not? Bless them - they do tease the boys so much at times.


----------



## Wings

Beauty is the worst, she'll tease them because someone ELSE is on heat



talk about confusing! No idea how I'll pick her actual heat!


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear, have fun with that Bree


----------



## Wings

Rivain's in season!





Will try to get her covered this evening since Palli and Jilla are going nowhere! Time to make another Lyric!


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah



:BigGringo Rivain n Palli!!!!


----------



## Wings

Well they didn't take today, Rivain must not be quite there yet... or maybe it had somthing to do with Lyric sticking her nose into the whole thing! Apparently she found having her daddy in the same paddock to be utterly fascinating





I'll get someone to hold one of them for me tomorrow.

Still no udder action from Twinkles or Fantasy. I'm thinking I may turn Rivain, Ashanti and Lyric out with the other girls next week and bring Fantasy in with Twinkles for safe foaling.

I got my foaling alarm back today and I am so happy to see it!


----------



## cassie

YAY for your foaling alarm!! that took its time!!

hopefully Rivain takes for you!!


----------



## Wings

Yeah I was a bit slack sending it off after Lyric hit the ground quickly followed by Ashanti's. I knew I wouldn't have anything due for awhile so my priority was Lyric's vet bill.

Everyone keeps telling me to relax about my mares but I don't want foals due from August to December, I want them all back in August and September! Means I need them covered this heat or next, after that I've missed my window.


----------



## Wings

How careless of me!



Bad Wings!

Nothing new from Twinky or Fantasy but I expect to see some changes soon with Twinkles.

I doubt Palli served Jilla and they started to resent being put together so she's back out with the other girls and flirting with Tinker. Shame I can't just stick them together!

Tinker's served Dreamy again so I have my figers crossed that it works out.

Rivain is being tried again tonight, we don't know if she just wasn't ready or if she is spending too much time fretting about Lyric to let Palli get the job done.

Oh the joys of breeding!



:wacko

Nicking off to clip someones horse today for the first time so that should be interesting!


----------



## cassie

hope the horse is good for you to clip it!! yes please keep us updated on your girls!!


----------



## lucky lodge

can we have update photos Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wings

I'll grab new photos tonight, maybe there will be some changes? Fingers crossed!

Beauty is in season! So got to put her Tinker and Rivain to Palli tonight



:OKinteresting So exciting preparing for next year's foals! I really hope they all take first try, I want my August babies!

The horse was really well behaved, he is the same age as Derby with a bti less handling but we just did him out in the paddock. Only one tantrum! Good practise for me, I'm hoping to work my way up to doing clipping as a side job since I actually enjoy it. It's fiddly you get hair down your clothes and it can drive yu nuts but I do like reaching the end and seeing the difference!


----------



## cassie

I totally agree!! I love doing the clipping for surgery at the vets!! love making it nice n tidy LOL gotta practice a bit more with horse clipping, but wanna have a go


----------



## Wings

I'm getting a lot better, my show clips only get a few lines and my removing of the winter fluffies is looking MUCH better. I've started to get brave and do faces in a 30 blade not just my reliable 10s.

Although for paddock horses I hate taking their leg hair off, if they don't need it off for showing or anything I leave it on.


----------



## Eagle

I have to clip the show jumpers every year and I hate it. They are huge for a start



I am used to my mini's



and these guys are 1.80m + and the fur gets every where.



This year my brother in law is only jumping 4 during the winter. phewwwww the others I just do a body clip.


----------



## lucky lodge

I hate clipping but if i must say myself iam pretty dam good at it



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Wings

I've never done a big horse, just full mini clips! Might have to chase up some guinea pigs...


----------



## cassie

lol its hard doing big horses if you your a shortie LOL like me! my Smartis is 14.2 lol n sometimes I have enough trouble washing him!!



LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Ohh goodie goodie more pictures on the way


----------



## Wings

Some fun photos first





Little Miss Lyric




She loves breakfast!

She also loves to help









And the very smoochy Miss Dreamy came up pretending she wanted a cuddle but really she just wanted to flirt with Tinker. She'll be going to him this morning and Beauty will go to him this evening. Busy Tinker


----------



## Wings

And now, Ladies, Gentleman and all around Lunatics, the moment you have been waiting for..... Twinkles has changes!










Ok so it isn't much



But it looks like she has just decided to start filling it!


----------



## Wings

Twinkles doesn't stuff around with her udder! One day it's normal, then she loosens up and begins to fill it. If she's as nice as she was last year she'll also wax up.

Fantasy has changed as well but I just brought her into the foaling paddock and she's a bit fidgety around the others so I'll check her tonight.

I missed Rivain's heat



All was too fussy with Lyric under foot and could never get my helper up at the right time. Will have to start working out ways for me to hand breed the girls with bubs on them!

I'm guessing Ashanti will come on soon so another girl for Tinker. I really hope these breedings took! I'll have a nice group of Tinker bubs arriving in August


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah Twinkles! I see changes, and hopefully she does like last time, and it will be easier to tell when she is ready.


----------



## Eagle

Twinkles looks great, not long to go now. I agree Diane



why waste time with all the middle stages when a girl can go to straight down nipples





Could you try breeding Rivian just inside the stallions pasture and play on the other side of the gate with Lyric? I do it this way if I have a curious foal.


----------



## Wings

That's what I'm hoping to do next time, Lyric will also be a bit older and given how independant she already is I don't thinks he'll mind waiting while her parents work on a sibling!

The mares are being mean to Fantasy



Twinky couldn't care less by Rivain and Ashanti don't want to share Lyric.

Hopefully they get over it or I'll have to turf them and Lyric out with the rest of the mares!


----------



## Eagle

I am sure they will settle down but just keep a close eye on them as Fantasy doesn't need to be stressed at this point.


----------



## Wings

So far Fantasy is tucking herself away from them, somtimes with Twinky. It's only when she suddenly finds Lyric coming over to say hi that trouble begins!


----------



## Eagle

How old is Lyric now?


----------



## cassie

YAY for changes!! how exciting!!! won't be long now!

hoping you can get Rivain the next go round!!


----------



## Wings

Lyric would be almost 4 weeks now... I can't believe it's been that long! She's certainly a tough little thing and with her two mums protecting her she's probably just about ready to go out with the other girls. I know Jilla is 100% trustworthy with foals and Dreamy and Lyric have been talking through the fence. I just worry that Beauty and Painty might be a bit much, they're certainly very 'in your face' types.


----------



## Eagle

Just try when you have plenty of time to sit and watch.


----------



## Wings

Well that would be next week, got another show on tomorrow. Have spent all day out with the horses as Derby needed clipping again, Palli needed his face done, lots of washing and in amongst all that I had to breed two mares!





Top all that with waking up at 3am



:wacko I really hate mornings!


----------



## Eagle

Poor you! If only we were closer cos I would love to help.


----------



## Wings

Thankfully I'm not stuck on my own!

My dad steps up to play taxi and does the driving, lets me sleep in the car


----------



## Eagle

Dad's are a wonderful invention. Lol


----------



## Wings

Why am I awake?



:ThumbDown





Thought I'd wave to you all while the horse feed is warming up.

Off I go!


----------



## Lindi-loo

well past recent pictures day for you 



 get the camera out plz..


----------



## Wings

Well no fresh mare pics as I fed both times in total darkness





But came home to find last weeks show photos sitting in my email inbox





My two favs:







My perfect palomino



:wub


----------



## Eagle

wow


----------



## Wings

He was amazingly switched on today. Didn't put a hoof wrong!

I hope some shots of us crop up because the few my dad took are horrible (not that I'll tell him



)

Palli took me to another Adult Handler Champion

Derby took a Reserve Champion Junior Gelding

Palli came back out and took Champion Senior Small Horse Stallion and then took Classic Trot Small Horse

So proud of my boys!

I hope Lyric lives up to the impressive record set by her dad!


----------



## Eagle

Way to go girl.


----------



## Wings

I'm so thrilled with them both!

Derby's second show ever and he has made huge improvments from his first outing, I'm like a proud mum and I'm driving everyone nuts about it



:rofl


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Well Done 




 ..the pictures are fab too


----------



## Wings

I always act dignified and professional once I have left the ring.

As long as you describe 'dignified' as wrapping your arms around your horses neck while saying "you are the most amazing creature in the whole world!" and other such lines.



:rofl


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wings said:


> I always act dignified and professional once I have left the ring.
> 
> As long as you describe 'dignified' as wrapping your arms around your horses neck while saying "you are the most amazing creature in the whole world!" and other such lines.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl






:yeah






Awwww



your allowed its well deserved



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant!! Hooray!! Well done!!














Love those pics - any more lurking around?

How can the gorgeous Lyric possibly fail in the future?


----------



## cassie

Wow!!! Congratulations!!! How exciting for you!!! What brilliant boys!!


----------



## Wings

Few more show photos









Derby from last week. not looking his best as he fought with me his whole work out. He was mcuh better this week and did a beautiful workout!

Now onto Dad's dodgy shots from this week

Derby, refusing to put his ears forward. I think he is sulking because he wanted a trophy instead





Still cute though!




Palli after his stallion class


----------



## Wings

]And now for mare photos!

Fantasy










And Miss Twinky


----------



## cassie

your boys are definitley very Handsome!! n girls are progressing well!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Love the photos they all look fab you too



and the belly's are coming along a treat girls



:yeah


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!








I told the girls they have to raise the activty to keep the attention off of the boys!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo thanks for the extra pics - Derby is a very handsome young lad, and the girls tummies are looking 'productive', bless them!


----------



## Wings

No changes tonight, nothing remarkable anyway!

I think Twinkles has a way to go based on how she was last year, she has another 10 or so days before she hits day 320 and I doubt she'll go earlier!

Fantasy's udder is taking it's time so while I still hope she goes early in her bracket of potential foaling I don't think she'll go super early! But of course I'm only guessing, no guidlines of how her udder progressed with her first bub.


----------



## Wings

Yes I think they'll try to wait for Suzie, let's just hope Suzie doesn't keep them waiting TOO long


----------



## Wings

You know if Twinky was any closer I reckon she'd pop a foal out just because the weather is HORRIBLE right now!

Thunder, lightning and lots and LOTS of rain.

Lyric still loves it





She has definetly earned herself the nickname "storm filly"


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry you are having such horrid weather - we are being blessed with a few days of warmth and sun (just a FEW days forecast mind you). I just heard yesterday that they are forecasting another long freezing winter for us with loads of snow, October to February, - golly I really hope they are wrong!!

But it is so funny how some minis love the wind and rain and some head for the nearest building/shelter - little Lyric obviously loves the wind under her tail. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Her mum and the other's have made a little group to shelter in and there's a little golden blur bouncing around the paddock





Lyric ruls the paddock. Fantasy is now allowed to relax (still bottom of the pecking order) because Lyric wants to play with her. I've also found them napping together. I think Lyric just walks over to anyone sleeping and settles down next to them.

Not that she is spoilt or anything! But how do you tell four mares to stop fussing?


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness she is a filly can you imagine how they would be fussing over a boy



or is that just the Italians


----------



## Wings

well I know Twinky and Jilla were pretty fussy over Derby last year. I'll have to see what happens if she gives me another colt!


----------



## Wings

I think I'm going to have an argument with Pallidon today. It is wet, as in it rained all night wet and his yard is a mud pit.

I bet he'll insist on coming out anyway and I think I'll just let him! I can always hose him off later





Even Lyric thinks this rain is less fun, she's joined the huddle! They have two bales of hay in there and are still getting breakfast and dinner so they'll be alright. Not to mention Lyric has the milk bar. But thankfully Twinky and Fantasy look k\like the last thing on their minds is foaling!


----------



## Wings

Horribly rainy and gross outside so just udder pics today

Twinkles




Fantasy


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes, I would be watching Twinkles very closely, especially with the weather you seem to be having! She's looking close from that udder pic, although it is not too easy to get a really good view, but......................... maybe...........


----------



## Wings

Twinkles has a habit of REALLY filling her udder. I think a few of you have seen her wax photos from last year and while her old owners couldn't confirm wax in other years they certainly noticed a rather large bag. I'll have a close eye on her but depending on how it fills it may be another week before she gets the alarm on, she's also really easy to milk test so as we get closer I'll start that.

Fantasy is the scary one, I have no track record for her!

Hopefully it dries out a bit first, otherwise I'll have to chuck Pallidon out of his stable again!


----------



## lucky lodge

from what ive seen in sweetys udders

your mares look like thay have some time to go bwdik

LOL


----------



## Wings

Twinky reaches day 320 on the 8th, given what she does I reckon she'll foal closer to her day 336.

Fantasy is 24th of October at the earliest, no idea of breeding date.

Definetly some time for both of them!


----------



## Wings

Updates for Twinkles, Fantasy is being boring.

Twinky has moved into everyone's personal space, I often need to kidnap people to help me photograph her! Last year she was very smoochy in the lead up but in the last two to three days got distant.













I'm going to put the alarm on her tonight, while she has some way to go I think I'll feel safer if she wears it now and I expect to see a foal within the next two weeks!

And now for Lyric


----------



## Eagle

wow this is so exciting



she is looking close



She seems to have lost some weight, have you raised her food since she is in the last month?


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> Updates for Twinkles, Fantasy is being boring.
> 
> Twinky has moved into everyone's personal space, I often need to kidnap people to help me photograph her! Last year she was very smoochy in the lead up but in the last two to three days got distant.
> 
> View attachment 3856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859
> 
> 
> I'm going to put the alarm on her tonight, while she has some way to go I think I'll feel safer if she wears it now and I expect to see a foal within the next two weeks!
> 
> And now for Lyric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860






wow shes looking close but these mares like to keep us waiting


----------



## Wings

Twinky has been putting A LOT into this foal, she's getting the same speedibeet/pellets as the other girls, constant access to grass hay and about twice a day I sneak in an extra serve of pellets and hand feed her before the other girls realise what I'm doing. I swear for the past 2 to 3 months every time I get her weight at a better range she goes and drops more of it into that foal!



The past week of freezing weather and rain hasn't helped either. She's definetly getting a year off after this one to recharge!

I'm hoping she gives me another perfect udder, it makes things much easier



It will be interesting to comapre this pregnancy with the last one. First time I'll have been able to do that!


----------



## Eagle

Yes some mares can do this, I hope you don't mind me asking and I am so glad you are on top of it ( I knew you would be but I just wanted to check)


----------



## Wings

No worries, I never mind anyone asking questions. I wish she would keep a little extra on



Her pellets have a good nutrient balance in them and they also have a broodmare supplement mixed in so at least she's getting lots of the good stuff in even if she isn't using it as some padding!

I'll be keeping a real close eye on her when she has somthing to feed as I would prefer she start to pick up a bit once the bub is on the ground, hopefully the spring grass which has started to come through will help with that.


----------



## Lindi-loo

WOW she looks so close..how exciting 





 

and Lyric 



 shes just beautiful


----------



## Wings

Thanks Lindi, I'm pretty smitten with her



:wub Next foals have a hard act to follow!

Come on Twinky give me a colt!

Updates for Twinky. I'm comparing to her shots from last year, unfortunatly I started doing a visual check and didn't record them as well near the end (I blame the sleep deprivation!) so I have shots from the day she foaled, the night before and 8 days before that. She looks further along then the '8 days before' shots so maybe before the end of the week?

EDIT: Just to be a bit clearer these are today's photos. Also the picture of the udder from behind is enw as I had uploaded last weeks



Sorry!


----------



## Eagle

So the first 3 pics are from last year a week before? and the last one today?


----------



## Wings

Whoops, sorry I should have explained that better. I've been comparing on my computer but I've only uploaded her photos from today.

Also I just realised one of the udder pics is wrong! Fixed now.

Sorry everyone!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks, she is looking good to go very soon






maybe she will over take Suzie and Stormy?


----------



## Wings

She might! Once Twinky puts her mind to things she doesn't go backwards



She may develop a little on the slow side of things but she gives some super signs! She's not really the sneaky type.

I double checked the alarm today because she only set it off briefly last night. Still working fine she's just not going down! Great sign


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh bless her she looks ready to go doesnt she 





 

the last picture of her udder looks so familiar cant think where i might have seen a pair like that 



 I guess thats them darn babies sucking on them for you


----------



## Eagle

you ain't seen mine


----------



## Wings

Twinky woke me up nice and early in a giant panic because the alarmf ired and owuldn't stop. This normally means foaling and not a flase alarm. Turns out she had twisted her alarm so it was at the wrong angle



:wacko I think she just wanted a cuddle





She has to keep her legs crossed today as I need to go do the human food shopping AND the horse food that is in the opposite direction. So no foals! Even though it will probably mean a week of no sleep I really want a repeat of last years perfect udder. That was the best udder I have seen on a mini!

*I'll share them again. This is Twinky's textbook udder from last year.*


----------



## AnnaC

Oh great pictures from last year! But she's not far off that now is she - I see a perfect little foal popping into this world in a very short time now.


----------



## Wings

Thanks Anna, I'm hoping my double dilute colt puts in an appearence soon.






Photos from this morning:










She needs to fill up a bit more at the bottom of her udder.


----------



## cassie

WOW she is so ready to go!!!

won't be long now!!! I see the wax!! within the next two days I reckon!

have you got the alarm on her??


----------



## MeganH

Wow! She sure does look ready! Can't wait to see the foals!


----------



## Eagle

wow, look at that tummy



I say tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Wings

Well she made it through the night no problems, I haven't checked her this morning as she has been having a snooze and I don't want to wake her yet but I will take some new shots



I'm really hoping for a foal by the end of the week but she very well could stretch into week if she feels like it!


----------



## Wings

Probably a matter of time before I get moved as well but for now I hope you all find me over here





Twinky updates!







As you can see it's perfect foaling weather





The following shots are taken almost 24 hours apart. They are composites of last night's photos and tonight's photos. they are labeled as such.







You can see some exciting progress! She's filling closer to her teats now. If I really compare her to last year's shots she is still a bit off, but it is at the stage where I'm glad I have the alarm on her!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Looking fab


----------



## lucky lodge

WOW oh WOW shes so looking ready now.



:yeah





ill be back in a minute just going to go show sweety those photos,,thats what she gotta do now



:rofl


----------



## Wings

:rofl





I've been so lucky with Twinky. She's a solid, textbook little mare. Not a tricky little thing! Plus I don't even have to catch her to check her udder, she just lets me. Total sweetheart


----------



## AnnaC

Great comparison pics!





She's certainly moving - almost there if she follows what you say is her normal pattern.





I think she may well win the foaling race!! I wouldn't be leaving home if I was you or you might find a welcoming suprise on your return. LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge

how she looking now any change


----------



## AnnaC

Keeping my fingers crossed for a little colt!


----------



## Wings

Feels like there's a little more in her udder this morning! Will get a better look when they've all finished eating.


----------



## cassie

Wow she is definitley in the lead  show us the goods twinky!!! Oh n by the way... Chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat chat

Lol couldn't resist!! Hehe


----------



## lucky lodge

Lets have a chat chat chat chat chat LOLOLOLOLOLOL

still no baby i would of thought miss twinks would of foaled by now

come on miss twinks we all need a foal fix


----------



## Wings

Twinky is acting a little funny today, I really feel like we're in the last stretch! Of course that last stretch could be a day or a week





Udder definetly feels a bit harder and I can get some liquid from her teats now. I only squeezed out a drop since I forgot to restock on my ph strips



and it was looking yellow and felt sticky. Her hoohaa is long and very relaxed and her belly is definetly doing the sagging thing. She spends little time on the ground so hasn't been setting the alarm off a lot.

Personally, I think she'll fill that udder a little more. Tomorrow she hits day 320 and I would be suprised if she went tonight. I'm still hoping for a bub this week but I still won't rule out her holding on until next week!


----------



## lucky lodge

wow another week what hope does sweety have then

could be another month then



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



for sweety


----------



## Wings

Remember I have the advantage of foaling this mare down before and having good records from her previous owners. I know she bags up big, I know she develops slowly. Some mares may race the final changes and the foal comes flying out



:rofl Twinky will take it step by step with no huge suprises thrown in. Still, I'm not relying on the exact same pattern which is why she's already wearing her alarm.

She's doing a fair bit of rolling today, set the alarm off three times. Maybe little Mr Colt is getting into the right position?


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Getting very excited here..Come On Twinky



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

"might go another week" Oh no, we cant have that!! Come on Twinky, give your Mum a break and get your little colt born in the next day or two........we are all waiting.


----------



## Wings

Lol! I hope she listens! Can't wait to see this foal, it will be Pallidon's second and Lyric has certainly set the standard high!


----------



## cassie

no... I'm sure she won't wait another WHOLE week!! come on Twinky!! your mummy is all prepared so please grant her, her wish of the little foal you are cooking inside!!!


----------



## Wings

Tonight's photos.













She's also doing a lot of butt rubbing!


----------



## cassie

she has had wax on her teats hasn't she Bree...? surely she won't wait another week...



she is huge!


----------



## Wings

Nah that's her 'crusty bits'





She gets those quite early on. Rivain had them as well by the end.

Last years photos show proper wax


----------



## AnnaC

From the pic under her tummy, her udder looks really filled, but from the back it still looks not quite there? It's interesting coz the one thing my mares do is to have an udder that almost sticks out backwards from between their back legs. I know all mares are different, but ALL the pics I see here on LB show mare's udders that seem to develop 'forwards' rather than 'equally' in both directions?

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Wings

Looking at last year Twinky really seemed to fill near the front like she's doing this year. I didn't get any of the same angIe for Rivain to compare to.

I guess they all have their little quirks! Maybe your girls are backwards?



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Well I do admit that mine are a strange lot!! I swear they have 'backward' extending udders because they are so fat there is no room for the milk bar to stretch forwards, so the only way is back!


----------



## Wings

LOL Anna!



:rofl

Well no huge changes for Twinky. It's still hard to express any liquid from her but I got another clear and yellow tinged drop out. I won't try to express anything else for awhile now. I get the feeling I'll be watching this udder fill for another week!





Today is day 320 for her so we are now within the expected due date!


----------



## cassie

well, I hope for your sake she doesn't wait another week...



LOL


----------



## Wings

She probably will, the big meany!





Still tempted to just chuck Tinker out with his mares. Neither Beauty or Painty took from their first breedings and I know Jilla hates hand breeding so she'll need to be out with him. Yet to see Dreamy come back in and Ashanti hasn't cycled yet. Rotten mares!


----------



## cassie

naw you poor thing! hoping they take for you!!! come on Tinker!


----------



## Wings

I guess I shouldn't be suprised, a lot of mares aren't taking for these early breedings. I guess they think it's too cold!


----------



## Eagle

I read recently that chaste berries are meant to be really good to help mares get a regular season and stallions more fertile.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wings said:


> LOL Anna!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Well no huge changes for Twinky. It's still hard to express any liquid from her but I got another clear and yellow tinged drop out. I won't try to express anything else for awhile now. I get the feeling I'll be watching this udder fill for another week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is day 320 for her so we are now within the expected due date!







watching closely with great excitment


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, if we have to wait yet another week, the excitement is going to drive us mad - PLEASE dont make us wait that long Twinky.


----------



## Wings

No photos from tonight as the battery died but her udder is beginning to feel solid to the touch and is warm. Now either she's been hooning around before I see her each time or we're getting close now!








Of course she could just be teasing. if it's a sign that the textbook says "7 to 3 days before foaling" Twinkles will usually hold it for the 7!


----------



## Wings

Hey Diane, I agree. Given that we have members from all over then a foaling forum is likely to stay active all year.

I also have no idea why I'm still up here


----------



## Wings

I think we're getting closer


----------



## cassie

Twinky is SO CLOSE!! maybe Suzie n Twinky will have it on the same night!!! TONIGHT! you have the colt elf and I'll have the filly fairy... deal?? shake on it


----------



## Wings

Shake on it!


----------



## cassie

hehe come on we're both Aussies!!! LOL looks like another storm headed our way, you guys might get it tonight or tomorrow, if it heads your way again... doesn't look as bad as yesterdays tho, LOL wind is picking up though.


----------



## Wings

We're getting a lot of weather up from Tassie at the moment so the wind is also COLD! What happened to all that nice weather from last week?

Hope I don't need the foal rugs or to kick Palli out of the stable!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh her tummy is looking more pointy and the udders look good - surely she wont wait another week? Watch out Twinky, your friend Suzie has done a sudden leap forward - she could win the race.


----------



## Wings

I think Suzie is going to beat us! I'll upload photos from tonight but from what I saw (with Lyric's help!) we aren't close enough to foal tonight.

It's ok though, as long as I get my colt








I don't think she'll wait a full week but I'd be suprised if she yanks me out of bed tonight.


----------



## Wings

Time for some comparisons.

This morning




This evening




This morning




This evening


----------



## Lindi-loo

I wouldnt be supprised at all..shes looking good 



 and that udder is looking full now compared to that saggy old pair of breasts she had last week


----------



## Wings

She's about one slight change away from her "48 hours before" photos from last year.


----------



## AnnaC

Another 48 hours would look good - but she has let me down! I was sure that she would foal first from her pics of early this past week.





But the clever Suzie suddenly rushed ahead and won the race!


----------



## Wings

I know it was looking good for her for awhile! When all the changes started I got all excited and forgot that she is such a "slowly, slowly" type of girl! But we're certainly getting closer, I can just feel it now. I doubt she'll hold on for another week, which is good because I have a show this coming weekend and would love some solid sleep! Plus I'm gone all weekend the following week so would love to have a foal safely on the ground before I leave.


----------



## cassie

well good thing Twinky didn't foal last night LOl otherwise you might have gotten a filly LOL





how is she this morning??


----------



## Wings

I'm not doing a comparison today because she's done NOTHING!

Her udder is EXACTLY THE SAME as yesterday...which was fairly consistent with the day before!



It even feels the same!

She is such a meany, I've told her that I'm going to ignore her now and just play with Lyric. Lyric agreed witht he plan by attempting to pull my pants down. I didn't realise she was that close or that the cord on my trousers was that appealing


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes a real character as well as the prettiest lil foal i ever did see 



 ..Twinky's has her work cut out to match that 



 but then if its a colt as ordered im sure he will be equallty as gorgeous


----------



## Wings

I sure hope so!

Before ambushing me at feed time Lyric was playing "race cars" by hooning full speed around the very wet and muddy paddock. She had even picked obstacles, there was a branch to jump, a hay bale to duck around and the mares to weave between. She did the same thing every lap!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I just love it when the babies do their zoom games, what a pity you dont have a video of that gorgeous girl of yours.





I think the naughty Twinky might just be sulking a little bit - we were so sure she was going to foal first, then Suzie jumped ahead and took the winners podium. Twinky has obviously decided to keep us all guessing a bit longer just to annoy us. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

naw Bree! how cute!!! I can so imagine my little guy doing that in a months time






come on Twinky!! get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Wings

I'll try to catch some Lyric zoomies on camera. That's if she ever stops following me when I'm out there!


----------



## Eagle

I would just love to see her zooming about.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Oh fabulous I'll be watching this space 



 :yeah


----------



## Wings

If I get lucky I might get some of her trotting. She still has a perfect trot....on the rare occasion I see somthing other then a canter or a hoon!


----------



## lucky lodge

still no foal i think our girls are never gonna let them out




:impatient:


----------



## cassie

so have we got a foal?? or pics of our little Lyric??

sorry Bree would you mind putting up some of her when she was newborn please? thankyou!!


----------



## Wings

No foal





I haven't downsized tonights pics either, it all looks so depressingly THE SAME down there. It's like she's just halted.

Good news though, Rivain came back into season and Pallidon has covered her



let's hope they make another Lyric!


----------



## Wings

Oh and as requested, Lyric day 02




Nothing from day 1 as we were busy saving her



hope I don't go through that again!

And Lyric a few days ago in case I didn't put these up


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bree!! she is one BEAUTIFUL girl!!! come on Rivain n pallidon!!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Lyric is beautiful





Come on mares... MORE FOALS!! ....Please


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo there's our gorgeous little girl again!








If you cant get that naughty mare of yours to foal Bree, then I guess we shall just have to make do with LOADS more of pictures of the lovely Lyric.


----------



## Wings

Alright, I shall stalk Lyric with the camera today. Hopefully I'll get more then just her nose in the lens



I've been getting those a lot lately!


----------



## cassie

stop hogging that filly fiary Bree!! LOL

two colts!!



lol lets hope the filly fairy gets tied up somewhere else for you


----------



## Wings

I'll have a good chat with Lyric about possible kidnapping of the filly fairy, I want that fairy FAR away from here!





WIll put the barn cats on patrol as well. Given how the manage the local mouse/rat/rabbit population I'm sure they'll be able to scare off one fairy


----------



## Wings

If anyone would do it it would be Lyric!

I think Twinky has a bit more in her udder today but nothing to feel excited about



Although she just set me off into a huge panic by setting the alarm off. Turns out she'd just stretched out for awhile after rolling. I just wish she'd hurry up and foal!


----------



## cassie

naw you poor thing!! come on Twinky! your the last one, Suzie n Sweety have given us their colts. now you need to give your mummy a colt!! tooo....

we need to make it a hatrick!!


----------



## Wings

Well she pulled off the trick last year! Myself and a few others wanted a set of three pinto colts. We got them



A black pinto and a grey/palomino pinto for myf riends and a bay pinto for me!

Let's see if she can do it again!

Her udder is feeling hard this arvo, maybe she will give me a foal before the end of the week!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hope you get what you want 



 ..Theyr all very special whatever sex or colour but if you get what you ordered even better


----------



## cassie

Lindi-loo said:


> Hope you get what you want
> 
> 
> 
> ..Theyr all very special whatever sex or colour but if you get what you ordered even better


can't agree more with that statement Lindi!!





hoping Twinky has her little foal really soon for you Bree!!


----------



## Wings

So do I! I could do with some proper sleep!

Even when the alarm doesn't go off I end up sleeping so lightly that I don't get enough sleep





No wax but her udder is hard tonight, normally it is quite soft in the evening, it's warm to the touch and her 'hoohaa' is increadibly relaxed. Could we finally be getting close?

Lyric and Derby have been told to hope for a little half brother


----------



## Wings

Definetly more bulk in Twinkles' udder this morning! Still feels hard and warm too the touch!

I need to get a photo for a decent comparison but I would not be suprised if it looks close to her "48 before foaling" shot from last year!

I think we're finally getting there!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yay!



:yeah



:yeah More babies!!!


----------



## Wings

Photos from an hour ago







Also resizing some shots of Lyric and also some fresh ones of Derby who is coming up FANTASTIC!


----------



## Wings

The half siblings of the soon to arrive foal!

Lyric










(Lyric chatting to Fantasy)

Derby


----------



## Wings

Twinky is acting VERY foalish today. She's been doing some rolling and triggered the alarm a few times. She's also spending most of the time alone rather then clumped with the other mares.

Trying to resist the urge to keep checking on her udder


----------



## Wings

I'm getting really excited





Udder is rock hard!

And thanks, I'm quite smitten with my homebred babies



:wub Nothing quite like somthing you bred yourself!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah



OH WOW 



 :yeah 



 its going to be today 



 :yeah 



 .cant wait to see this baby..you did such a fab job with the last 



 ..shes stunning and just keeps getting better


----------



## Wings

I really hope it's tonight! I really want to meet my colt


----------



## Eagle

wow those are some big mamma's!! with boobs that big she could feed an army



Come on girls lets all call the colt elf





Your babies are just too cute for words, I want to learn over and cuddle them.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys



:wub I love my little guys and with siblings like this Twinky's little bub, be it colt or filly (although I hope colt!



) has no other option then to be wonderful





I just snuck outside to check on them before I lost the light. Big fat udder for Twinky, no wax. She could go tonight but if she behaves like last year it'll be tomorrow night



:OKinteresting


----------



## Wings

GUESS WHAT WINGS HAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here I'll give you some space

enough space?








:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce

Marlanoc is so very proud to announce the arrival of Marlanoc SP Over The Moon, bay colt with white star born at 2:50 in the morning under the ecellent lighting of a full moon!

Much like her previous birth I was only there at the end, this mare shoots them out FAST! He had torn his own sac, still had hind legs in his mum. I rubbed him down with the careful attentions of Fantasy and Ashanti while Twinky recovered, often turning to snuffle her new bub.

When Twinkles stood the cord broke and I quickly treated the stump, I then tied the trailing ends of the placenta in knots so she couldn't step on it. I like this trick because it keeps the weight on it while removing the risk! At this point Lyric came over to see what the fuss was about, previously she'd been trying to open the foaling kit, was promptly unimpresses and declared herself to be much cuter. Twinkles politly asked us all to back off while the little guy started to think about his legs





When he didn't get it at once Twinkles took the opportunity to get somthing else out of the way, dropped neatly to the ground and passed the placenta with no effort.

Back to her feet and her son was almost there! Lyric returned with some helpful hints for her little half brother and they must of worked because he was standing! It seems that once he worked out that standing part nothing could stop him and Twinky had to follow him up to each mare as he said hello.

Knowing how Twinky is about fussing I packed my kit back up, retrieved the placenta and took the kit back to the gate. The other mares and Lyric assisted leave Twinky and her son alone. From a distance I could see he was in feeding position but of course could not see if he had found and latched on but before I even got back to him they'd gone back to his foaling spot and he flopped down for a quick nap. Twinky had found him the perfect spot amongst the tree roots to shelter from the wind, I watched her groom him while he snoozed.

Then back to his feet and two more trips to the milk bar, I wish I could see what he was doing! But I trust Twinky more then I trust myself, she does a lot to position herself perfectly for him





Convincing myself that I should leave them to it, I'd been out for 45 minutes (how time flies with a foal!) and I would check back in an hour I decided it was time to come in and announce it and start looking for paddock names!!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Bree, I was just adding a post when I have had to re-write it LOL!!!

MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW COLT!!














Well done Twinky - just what your Momma ordered!

Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Wings

:rofl

Maybe Lyric will let the filly fairy go now?

Pictures in the morning



Twinky hates the flash!

I'm so happy with him! Of course at this stage as long as mum and bubs come out of it healthy I think we all are thrilled!

Going to dash out and check him soon, it is so hard not to fuss!

I think Lyric is really going to enjoy her little brother and I CANNOT WAIT to stalk them with the camera



:OKinteresting


----------



## Eagle

oh Bree I am so happy for you






Congratulations on your new* COLT *

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I can't wait to see pics and yes with Lyric checking out her new playmate. 





She must have foaled just after Temptress so the elf must have really made a dash for it


----------



## Wings

Just been out to see him again





I can't believe how tiny he is! They grow so fast!

Donw having another snooze but after I petted him and checked him over he got up and went for the milkbar. I tried to use the torch to get a better look but he just blinked at me. When I turned it off I saw his star vanish as he lifted his head so I'm going to assume the milkbar has been found and has been enjoyed a few times. Given how much Twinky had in her udder I'm sure he'll have more then enough!





It's funny to see that Rivain couldn't care LESS about him, she's buried in the hay! Fantasy and particularl Ashanti are hanging around (at distances Twinky deems acceptable) and watching everything. Rivain is like "yeah whatever, I did it first and now look at her! She won't leave us alone!"


----------



## Wings

How typical is this! The highest possible colours go like this:

29.17% - *Buckskin *

16.67% - *Palomino *

14.58% - *Perlino *

14.58% - *Bay *

And so Twinky throws the only non dilute of those colours! 



 :rofl this is the fourth bay in a row for her! Good thing I like bays! 





 

Pallidon: I gave my cream gene to Lyric, you got this one?

Twinkles: Sure.

(later)

Twinkles: Wait, what did he say? Oh bother. Oh well, I'll just put bay down again. 

 




 :rofl

 

Ok, must go and try to get some sleep now. So very hard to not go out and watch him, I feel paranoid that somthing will go wrong! I'm the same with each newborn foal. But I have to clip Palli later this morning so I better get SOME rest.

 

Photos to come, that's a promise


----------



## Eagle

some one is on a high


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Can't wait to see the little guy!!!!


----------



## cassie

Yay Bree!!!!!!! Wow we do the colt thing real well down under don't we lol congrats on your colt!!!!! Love the name but definitley agree with Renee lol we need pics first lol will be checking on here later how tall is he? I'm so fascinated with all of this now after Finn hehe

Congrats again you proud grand mummy!!!!


----------



## Wings

Only a LITTLE bit high.



Foaling has that effect on me!





The little guy needed an enema this morning as he was straining to poop. He had a nice big load of it and, while not particularly happy with me, he has cleaned himself out and is looking a lot more comfortable!

His paddock name is "Sterling"

"The name can also be given in reference to the English word _sterling_ meaning "excellent". In this case, the word derives from sterling silver, which was so named because of the emblem that some Norman coins bore, from Old English meaning "little star"."

The sight that greeted me this morning:


----------



## cassie

WOW!!!! she cooked him good!! LOL he looks older then my little Finn lol n Finn 5 days older then him LOL

LOVE that STAR!!! one of my most fave things is horses with stars!! was dam he is gorgeous!!!

n what a beautiful bay colour



good work Twinky!!

how tall is he Bree??

he looks like a snuggler LOL

very very cute!!


----------



## Wings

I rarely measure the foals properly



too hard to get them to hold still! I'll try and get an estimate later





I also love his star! It's certainly going to help him stand out!


----------



## cassie

He will definitely stand out!! after seeing him I wanna paint a star on Finn!!! LOL shhhhhh they will never know in the show ring that its fake hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

How adorable!



:yeah He is really a cutie.



Love his color and of course the star



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Wings

Two thumbs up from the vet! Sterling has bounced back from his poo issue with no problems and has strong and healthy vitals. he might be a bit cranky with me for awhile after all this fiddling though




Oh well, it's for his own good and they always get over it!

Twinky is a bit worn out, nothing serious but the birth took more out of her then it did last year. Last year she barely looked like she'd birthed somthing! We think it's because she never really returned to peak condition between foals. She is most certainly getting a year off so she can focus on Sterling and then have some time to herself before being served next year.


----------



## Wings

He is so easy to spot in the paddock! I just look for the little white dot moving about


----------



## Wings

Twinky is hogging him





I shouldn't be suprised, she did this with Derby as well for the first few days. Eventually she'll lighten up and bring him over to play.

I can still stalk him with the camera!







Check out the legs on him


----------



## cassie

WOW!! those legs!! WOW!!! lol what a gorgeous little man!!





oh n I have white face make up at home for Smartie lol I wonder... LOL


----------



## Wings

I'm in love with those legs



For me, the face is not the first thing I look at, it's the legs! If he gets an inch of his dad's movement he is going to be a real knockout in the ring!

And Derby tells Finn that not having white on your face isn't so bad, it means you don't need extra special washing and fussing on that part of you on show day!



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful job Twinkles! he is just adorable (we knew he would be) lol




Bay with a star is every little girls dream


----------



## cassie

naw lol thanks Bree





so how was your little man's first day? is he playing with Lyric yet?


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Bree he is gorgeous!








And yes, the first thing I noticed was his legs, the second was his big white star! What an attractive and handsome little man - well done Twinky, you cooked this little fella really well!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys! Glad to know I'm not biased



Always my fear that I'll be going on about how stunning a foal is only to be told he looks like a camel!





He's getting much more confident on those legs of his and has done a few little canters! He only goes a meter away from Twinky unless Ashanti is there, he still prefers to be glued to his mum!

Lyric's not allowed to play with him yet according to the mares. She can sleep near him and she can come over for quick hellos but then she is, politely, told to back off a bit. I'm sure in a week they'll lighten up... or they just won't be able to stop him!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Yayyy I knew she was ready to go ..hes a stunner 



 :wub and another bay 



 ..love his name too 



 CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah so glad you got what you wanted


----------



## Wings

I was chatting with another breeder this arvo and comparing Lyric and Sterling. We think Pallidon has certainly made a statement about what he can put on the ground!



And they certainly say the test of a stallion is in what he produces. Very proud of my golden boy



Shame he is only covering Rivain this year, but the year after he'll get more so maybe he'll forgive me


----------



## Wings

Quoting from the thanks thread







Wings said:


> As for rhymes
> 
> There once was a filly named Lyric,
> 
> Whose trot looked rather rythmic
> 
> A filly fairy there was,
> 
> But no longer because
> 
> Miss Lyric is being rather cryptic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a colt named Sterling,
> 
> Whose precence I found rather calming
> 
> All bay with a star,
> 
> He's legs go quite far
> 
> All up I think he's a blessing


----------



## Eagle

I will think one up whilst I am resting tonight. Byeeeee


----------



## Wings

LOL glad it was enjoyed, rhyming isn't really my strongest thing



as long as it sort of rhymes I just use it anyway!


----------



## lucky lodge

huge congrats on the safe and healhy baby boy he is such a cutey


----------



## AnnaC

More pics please!!


----------



## Wings

No new pics.... I've been out showing today





PALLIDON TOOK SUPREME SMALL HORSE!

I can't believe it! I'm all giddy and super excited, he had to beat some increadibly tough competition!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Well done Palli.


----------



## Wings

I'm still bouncing off the walls with excitment!





Even though it meant I fed the girls in the dark and only got about ten minutes of daylight with Lyric and Sterling. They were both hooning today in the wind! As you all know wind and storms stire Lyric up big time and Sterlign kept trying to join in... then running back to his mummy when it all got too scary



:wub

Will definetly stalk them with the camera tomorrow to make up for it!


----------



## lucky lodge

congrats on your win did you take pics


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is adorable! look at the legs!! Love his white spot




Congrats again!

And Congrats on your win! I do love your Pallidon


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, I'm STILL bouncing off the walls and driving everyone nuts with excitement!

There will be pics once the poor photographers catch their breath and recover from the day


----------



## cassie

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

how exciting for you Bree!!! we definitely need to see some pics of your Star Pally!!!





you must have been extactic!!!!



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah

oh n of course we need some new pics of Sterling!


----------



## Wings

When Palli got called forward for it I let out a giant scream of excitement, spooked half the horses around me and then nearly fell over



:rofl

Certainly gave everyone a good laugh!

But it was seriously one of the best feelings ever, not somthing I'll be forgetting any time soon


----------



## Wings

:wub


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Bree that is wonderful



extra carrots for Palli for a week





This baby just gets better and better every time I see him


----------



## Wings

I'm very impressed with this little colt.





While not as gutsy as his half sister he is a bit more smoochy, much more content to come over for scratches. He'll almost climb into my lap for a cuddle and is already easy to coax over!

I can't wait to see what he grows into!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Congratulations on your new title..cant say im supprised you only have to look at his 2 beautiful babies to see the quality that guy posesses


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, I'm so proud of my Pallidon



I've been so lucky to have him in my life!

Lyric is very fond of her dad, she calls to him in the morning before he comes out to his yard and she spends a lot of time talking to him through the fence.


----------



## AnnaC

Maybe a picture of gorgeous little Lyric having conversations with her Daddy?


----------



## Wings

Twinky is still feeling protective so I'm mostly handling him at food time. He gets sulky because she's ignoring him and the milk bar is closed while she eats so he comes over for snuggles instead


----------



## cassie

haha oh how cute!! little Man!!


----------



## MeganH

cassie said:


> haha oh how cute!! little Man!!












SO cute!


----------



## Wings

Got some new shots of Tinker today http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=126341

You guys will be seeing a lto of his foals next year I hope


----------



## AnnaC

Just seen Tinker's pictures - roll on next year!!

I have a few mares who, like Twinky, fully intend to keep their food and their milk to themselves. LOL!! Yes, it is a great time to get attention from their babies - sometimes moody mares can be a asset.


----------



## Wings

I had to come back up to the house in the dark again





Sterling has started "hooking on" to me at feeding time, he'll happily abandon his mum and follow me anywhere in the paddock for more scratches! I know all foal coats are soft but this guy has a REALLY soft coat!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I just looked at the pics of Tinker. OMG!!



he is gorgeous!!! Presence galore!!


----------



## Wings

I'll have to try and grab some new photos today, hopefully I won't just get interesting shots of muzzles





I'm really looking forward to how Tinker mixes with my mares, he has his little group of four and I hope they all take!

I'll be gone over the weekend and leaving my Dad in charge of feeding. SO I have to survive at least 2 days with no foal snuggles! Not sure how I'll cope


----------



## Wings

Pallidon on the weeknd



:BigGrin


----------



## lucky lodge

what a stunner ,,,,pallidon is



:drool



:drool


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo another yummy boy!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh he is a handsome guy


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone



Pallidon's my special boy, without him my showing ability would be nowhere near where it is today. He has taught me so much!

You can see where Lyric and Sterling's legs come from! Now they just have to live up to him


----------



## cassie

he is one very gorgeous stallion!!

but come on Bree, where are the pics of his babies!!!



I'm having sterling and Lyric withdrawals! I wanna see how much your little man has grown!!!!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I keep meaning to take photos but Sterling needs his snuggles even more



:wub

Will be less slack when I get back after the weekend.... AFTER I snuggle Sterling to make up for missing him!


----------



## cassie

ok, I guess I can hold on till you get back... but you better give him extra snuggles from Aunty Cassie!! and tell him to give you a nip for not giving us photos sooner!!!!



hehe


----------



## Eagle

This waiting game is getting boring


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle said:


> This waiting game is getting boring


LOVE the pic! Haha too funny!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee, but it does show that the waiting game can be very comfortable.





Hope you are having a good weekend Bree and that your Dad is coping with all the work.

We will give you 24 hours from when you get back to have the new Lyric and Sterling pictures posted - you have been warned!!


----------



## Wings

I finally reach my own thread! You all need to talk less while I'm gone!



:rofl

Weekend was awesome although I've barely slept and drunk too much. Might take awhile to recover!

Also spent the Sunday out at a horse stud looking at a potential new addition....and now my lips are sealed





Horses behaved themselves for my poor overworked Dad but I think he enjoyed getting foal snuggles. He actually hadn't been out with Lyric and Sterling so I thought they might ignore him. Total opposite!

Lyric bolted up to me when I went outside after getting back, I think she might have missed me



:wub

Twinky and Sterling are now back in amongst the group and Lyric is allowed to play with Sterling. They play bitey-face and hooning.

Fantasy is progressing well her udder has dropped but there is nothing in it yet, she definetly has some work to do before I start losing sleep! At a guess I would think she'll have a November foal rather then a December one. I hope so as the weather is warming up and she could do without that extra load!

No new foal pics as it is raining here and I so do nto have the energy to stalk them witht he camera in this weather but here some shots of Derby from our last show.

Derby if anyone remembers is Sterling's half brother and my very first foal


----------



## cassie

Wow Bree Derby is looking very nice! lets hope Sterling takes after his half brother!

more waiting still for pics!!!!



you won't have very happy Aunties in a minute!! I don't think we have seen Sterling pics since he was first born...



not good.... come on clear up weather!!!!


----------



## MeganH

What a BEAUTIFUL horse! great pictures!

Oh.. random.. but Cassie- speaking of Aussies.. we ate at the Outback Saturday night and I thought of you



Don't know how true to 'Outback' food it is or if there are any "Outback Steakhouse"s in Australia but it still makes me think of you all in Aussie land.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> FIRST of all, you KNOW we don't do 'sealed lips!' Now, we don't have pictures of the little ones, although Derby is quite a looker -- and the weather isn't playing along so we can GET pictures -- sooooooo
> 
> GIVE IT UP! WHAT new addition.....






:rofl Didn't think I'd be allowed to keep it quiet for long!

I MIGHT be breaking my "no more geldings" rule and bringing home a new show gelding. We're still working out the details but it's more on then "when" rather then the "if"



:OKinteresting

Also the rain seems to be passing so I might be able to get some slightly wet new shots of the bubs!


----------



## cassie

Haha Megan yes we have the outback steakhouse here



dnt go there that much but I know slot of people love it!!!

Yay a show gelding how exciting Bree!! What colour how tall got any pics??


----------



## Wings

Nup! That's all you're getting out of me untill everything is confirmed!



I'll only say he is somthing special and I really hope it all works out!

But even though it was pouring with rain I went and got some photos for you all of the bubs. I'm still drying out!





Only shot I have of them both because a second later Lyric darted in to eat Ashanti's food and Sterling came to glue himself to me.




Sterling on his way to attach himself




Lyric very pleased with her ability to eat rain soaked pellets




Sterling back to his mum and driving her nuts


----------



## cassie

YAY wow he has such long legs!! lol he is such a beautiful boy!!! Lyrics little face is so funny!!!





THANKYOU!! very much Bree!!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Cassie





I know they aren't the best photos, hopefully it dries out soon so I can get some decent shots! And hopefully Sterling stops attaching himself to my legs



I think I'm going to have to make sure he doesn't cross the line from cute to pest, everyone else lets him get away with ANYTHING



I have to keep explaining that his mouthing may be cute but it's going to be very annoying when he has teeth!


----------



## cassie

HAHA I'm the exact same with Finn!!! who is starting to get little bottom teeth just starting to come through, he doesn't hurt yet but he will... what do you do for punishment? as I don't want to "smack" him or tap him on the nose or anything... any suggestions? sorry to take over your thread Bree lol


----------



## lucky lodge

thay are both just so dam cute,, cant wait to have a couple foals paddock together and watching them play


----------



## Wings

At the moment I just redirect him. I'll gently push his muzzle aside and then distract him. If that doesn't work then I push him gently away and stand up. If he comes back in I'll stamp my leg and make a "ahh!" sound, mimicing the mares





I did the same with Lyric and she worked out very quickly that the fun stops if she mouths. Biggest risk with her is when she hoons over kicking and bucking because she wants to play





Sterling is being a little more stubborn with this lesson but I think that is because so many people are enjoying his snuggles that he is getting away with it a bit!


----------



## Eagle

No secrets or you will be off the xmas list




oh and by the way you haven't answered your pm yet.


----------



## Wings

Lol, I'm still catching up on everything


----------



## AnnaC

Great wet foal pictures (where did Lyric learn how to make such funny faces LOL!!) Glad they are all getting on so well.





If little Sterling grows up to look anything like the gorgeous Derby he will be well on track for some show ribbons!





Now you know we dont like, or allow, secrets on here...................................??


----------



## Wings

Lyric probably learnt off her mum, Rivain is quite the face puller!





She is going to be the easiest little foal, she's already on hard feed, she's very independant, she likes coming up for her cuddles but has a better grasp of personal space then Sterling does. I can't wait to bring her out for showing!



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge

how young can you take them out to show


----------



## Wings

Depends on the groups rules. I'm now with AMHS (Australian Miniature Horse Society, the new lot



) and they have a "no foals under 4 months" rule that I really approve of. I think it's good to let them be babies.

Lyric MIGHT come out at 4 months if she is spending days away from her mum. She's a very independant foal and Rivain isn't a fretting type. If not she'll make it to the last two shows of the season including our big weekend away state show. I'm hoping that Sterling will be ready for that one but if he isn't ready for weaning I won't push him.

Another load of muzzle shots today



I tried sitting out there for over an hour to wait for when they got bored of me. Didn't happen!





Then I had to help put new gates up since the old ones were looking pretty bad. One of those was on Tinker's paddock which meant I spent most of the time getting stallion snuggles. Not as fluffy and sweet as foal snuggles but there is somthing special when a stallion comes over like that and puts all his testosterone loaded energy aside and wants some quiet time with his person, especially when there's a mare on heat 2 meters away from him!

The other guy who keeps his QHs here saw our first snake of the season, a red belly has moved into our old wood pile (always told dad he should deal with that...) and he looks slightly biggish. So probably not a full grown but at least it isn't a bub. Have to graze the big horses around the house again to get it 'snake safe'! Although I hope this means our blue tounge lizard will return to his favourite spot outside my bird avaries.

All my geldings are getting fat



I'm hoping Fantasy poops out that foal so she and the other girls can move into one of the bigger paddocks, then the geldings can use that paddock for the worst of spring. Also have to keep Tinker's herd where they are until spring has past. I really need to cut up some of the bigger paddocks so they work better for fat minis


----------



## cassie

haven't seen any snakes yet here, but have quite a few snake bite dogs come into the vets... and ticks!!! WOW bad tick season already! luckily haven't lost any to either yet, but it is very early in the season...



I hate emergencies...





oh and it is so hard to get good photos isn't it!!! lol as soon as Finn see's me he is all over me, wanting to be in my lap and all LOL i have to trick him n then i get maybe one before he figures out that I have moved and he comes galloping back up to me LOL


----------



## Wings

Well since my bubs still aren't cooperating for photos I figured I'd drop another hint about my potential new arrival. Especially as things are almost finally lined up for an actual announcement





I think Diane will like this hint...


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Oh Im excited now its spotty 



 :yeah 

 




 :wub


----------



## Wings

Spots just add so much character to a horse


----------



## Eagle

I am gonna getcha soon


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooo - teasing Aunties is against all written rules!


----------



## cassie

what a naughty Bree!! teasing us with that,...

Dear Santa,

Please take Bree Whittington off you nice list, as she is being very naughty!!! and so close to Christmas too!!

she won't show us pictures of her new pony... and us Aunties need to see it... I'm sure you understand dear Santa.

Thankyou, and I'll see you down our chimney Christmas Eve.

Love Cassie xoxo


----------



## AnnaC

We're waiting - and we dont expect to see a picture of a single leg either!!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

Can't type for long, family visiting this weekend so Im meant to be social





Will play nice tomorrow and will reveal my secret



and hopefully some new shots of the brats!


----------



## Wings

Ok so I snuck away from the family





Your hints were:



Wings said:


> I MIGHT be breaking my "no more geldings" rule and bringing home a new show gelding. We're still working out the details but it's more on then "when" rather then the "if"
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting





Wings said:


> I'll only say he is somthing special





Wings said:


> Well since my bubs still aren't cooperating for photos I figured I'd drop another hint about my potential new arrival. Especially as things are almost finally lined up for an actual announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Diane will like this hint...
> 
> View attachment 4456





You guys will kill me over that second hint when you see this but (drum roll please)

Marlanoc is very proud to announce the newest addition to the show team *Mirrindel Somthing Special*













Special is a mature Small Horse/B class gelding, he is a silver dapple taffy (silver on black) appaloosa.

The highlights of his show record include:

2009 State Grand Champion Small Horse Senior Gelding

2009 National Supreme Small Horse Gelding

2010 State Supreme Small Horse Gelding

2010 Southern Spectacular Senior Small Horse Gelding

2010 Reserve National Champion Small horse Gelding

2010 National Champion Small Horse Liberty

I met Special at my first state show over 2 years ago. I believe I stalked him a little bit



I'm kind of amazed that this stunning boy is joining my herd



When I first met him I never knew he would be for sale or that I would have a chance of owning him!

He should be coming home early December


----------



## Eagle

wow, now he is stunning.



I *promise* I am not just being polite



I just love his conformation.

Congratulations


----------



## lucky lodge

VERY VERY NICE CONGRATS


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, I am so amazed this boy is coming to live with me!



Eagle said:


> I just love his conformation.


That's what first drew me to him. I'll happily own somthing the next height up if it means getting the horse I want, and when you see him with nothing to show his height many people don't even pick him as a mini


----------



## MeganH

WOW!! CONGRATS!! He is a looker!!

Wish I could watch videos of him during Liberty class! Would LOVE to see him move!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys






I can't wait to try liberty with him, I've never done it and he hasn't done it in 2yrs so it should be a bit funny at first



:rofl


----------



## Wings

Fantasy update.


----------



## Wings

And the foals:


----------



## Wings

Sterling thinks his big sister is just a toy for him



he follows her around and jumps all over her, climbs on her when she's sleeping, grabs her ears and mane





Lyric keeps acting liek she's too old for that silly stuff but then chases him and does the same climbing all over thing to her mum or Ashanti!

She's certainly put the height on, I wonder if she and Sterling will go small horse like their dad? Will be interesting to see! He is only 3/4 quarters of an inch over height and Rivain and Twinkles are neatly within height but are above 30"

Fantasy's foal will be similar, she's 36" and the sire is within height. Bit of a guessing game!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great pics! The babies are growing up so fast. Fantasy looks fabulose(sp). Put new pics on the computer and now can't find them



. Guess I'll have to try again.


----------



## MeganH

WOW! Look at Lyric!! They grow so fast! Love the pictures! What cute little buddies!





Fantasy looks great like the others said! Can't wait to see what she adds to your crew!


----------



## Wings

Fantasy is a minimal splash bay mare.

The sire is a chestnut blanket appaloosa, suspected minimal splash.

So the colour chances are:

58.34% bay

33.33% chestnut

8.33% black

With a 50% chance of splash and a 50% chance of appaloosa.

Her first foal by the same sire was a chestnut minimal splash filly.

So crossed my fingers for any of the colours, with either enough splash for blue eyes or enough spots for a blanket



Preferably on a filly!


----------



## Eagle

They are both just adorable, can I have one?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Lyric what a pretty young lady you are 



 ..she looks so grown up now and almost as big as mum already..that milk must be gold top 





 




and wouldnt forget little strerling hes gorgeous 





 

Fantasy girl that belly is just enormus


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Where did our tiny baby Lyric go? She's quite the young lady and nearly all growed up!





Love the picture of her and Sterling together - he sure is a rich colour of bay.





But, Fantasy's tummy is almost beyond belief - she is going to be so very pleased when it gets 'unloaded' I think, bless her.


----------



## Wings

Lyric certainly has this whole growing thing under control





Rivain must have some pretty good milk! Although Lyric is already on hard feed as well, she's gone from nibbling to eating along with the grown ups. Sterling couldn't care less about what's in the feeders and just wants snuggles



:wub


----------



## cassie

Lyric is sure growing up!! how old is she now Bree??

and you know how much I love Sterling!!!!!!!!!!! Its a good thing you live so far away!! otherwise you would find him gone I think hehe!

can I ask? you all know I love to ask questions lol.

is he dark under all that fuzz or light? just curious to see the difference between him and Finn!



he has such gorgeous long legs! WOW!


----------



## Wings

Lyric is about a month and 1 week old now





Sterling is lighter then Derby, his half brother. By a small margin anyway! But I've never seen Derby's natural coat, he was fluffy right thorugh until I clipped him. And of course once they are clipped they get that washed out look and if you enhance it to get colour back it's never quite the true colour.

I adore Sterling's legs



can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## Wings

Argh, I just had the most horrid day at a show ever!

Need to have a vent so feel free to skip the next bit if you like.

It didn't start well with only an hours sleep and an injured foot. But when the judge started asking us questions in the class about "why do you do the manes like that" "and why are you all always teasing their necks like that" and even "miniatures aren't really my thing" I got concerned. And then most of the day he picked the heavier boned pony types so if you think of the type of Pallidon and Derby you can imagine I, and most of my friends, were totally stuffed because of a judge who had NO IDEA WHAT HE WAS DOING!

To top it off the person I'm getting Special from brought him out just to show him for me and then got horribly abused by someone else over a mistake which resulted in huge issues which meant she couldn't take Special out




:No-Sad



Poor boy had to come out for nothing!

I hung around for an hour after the show with friends and so I could spend some time with Special which helped cheer me up. He gave me a few smoochy snuffles and seemed to enjoy the fact that I just wanted to have a little wander and a sulk.

So mare updates!

Fantasy is looking good, I have to get new photos but she is getting camera shy. She is nicely bagged up although not full yet and her nipples have started to turn outwards so we're certainly on the right track! She's also getting sulky and cranky.


----------



## cassie

oh WOW thats the worst Bree!! did you get storms down your way to top it all off? LOL we have had storms on and off all day and so muggy!!





poor Special! how terrible for his owners!

Excitement bout Fantasy!!! won't be long now! what are you hoping for in this breeding??


----------



## Wings

I guess we all have to deal with a bad show day. Just hate when they are THAT bad.

I really want a filly I can keep since I don't have access to the sire, I don't mind if we get a chestnut, bay or black but would LOVE the sire's spotted blanket or Fantasy's minimal splash.

A boy can't stay since I'm running Sterling on for showing so I've got the fingers crossed for filly bits


----------



## lucky lodge

thay are both beautiful..do you think lyric will go black i hope not


----------



## Wings

Thanks Diane.

In Aus we have seperate the minis into two types. We have Miniature Ponies and Miniature Horses.

Much like how that sounds we want the pony types to properly pony but get a range of these fantastic little tanks built like a British Shetland through to a slightly more refined type. With the horse refinement is most certainly the aim with breed standards calling for proper length of leg and neck to achieve that goal. The small horse/b class size in particular gets very demanding and I am lucky (or is that unlucky?



) to be competing in the same state as same of the best breeders of that size in the country.

Now of course we get judges who prefer certain qualities over others, such as short back over long etc, and I'm always happy to accept that. But when we get a judge who so heavily favours the pony type I don't think they have a right to be judging the horse





Anyway, new day and there is always a new show around the corner. My big show in December marks the arrival of Special to my show team!



:OKinteresting





The lovely Miss Whale will have t put up with some new photos today so everyone can take a look at her. I'm hopeful she foals soon as it's becoming quite the weight for her to carry and her hooves are getting a little long from us waiting for her to foal



Between those two things she's not feeling that comfortable and I hate not being able to fix that.


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> thay are both beautiful..do you think lyric will go black i hope not





Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> /monthly_10_2011/post-43867-0-07240600-1320059067_thumb.jpg
> 
> Jenny, if you're talking about this picture thinking she will go black -- I would say no, that she's a buckskin and what you are seeing is counter-shading on her foal coat. After her first clip, I would bet the countershading will disappear and her true color will be showing for the first time. I can't wait to see her clipped out -- she's just beautiful!



As Diane says the darker shades seen on Lyric's coat is classic foal shading.

But that said I doubt she will be as pale as she is now coming from such deepl and richly coloured parents. Pallidon aslo carries the smutting gene.




You see the darker shade of gold around her eyes and above the dark colouring on her muzzle? I'm positive that's her adult colour peeking through, she'll very much be a golden buckskin with possible smutting to some extent. Very little chance of her going burnt/black buckskin!


----------



## Wings

Well she'll probably get her first clip in Jan/Feb since I'd love to bring her out before the end of the show season. Not sure what she'll come out like since clipping always compromises the colour. WIll be interesting to see!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I was so surprised when I clipped Velvet. She is a Seal brown and when we clipped her she looked like a beautiful velvety charcoal gray with black mane and tail.


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> I was so surprised when I clipped Velvet. She is a Seal brown and when we clipped her she looked like a beautiful velvety charcoal gray with black mane and tail.



That's because clipping does shocking things to the colour






Far as I'm concerned the only proper version of a horse's colour comes through in their summer coat. Winter coats can obscure things a bit, such as with Tinker I can't see his sabino ticking in his winter fluff.

If anyone has AMHA studbook access can you look up a horse for me?

Tahoss Megan Princess A12398

She's in Tinker's pedigree and my usual info finding hasn't found anything about her lines.


----------



## Wings

Thanks Diane!

Too bad about the deadend. She must have been a nice horse because Silverado was a stunner.



She's also in Rivain and Lyric's pedigrees.

I tend to follow my pedigrees back as far as I can, I find it really interesting!


----------



## Wings

Miss Whale from tonight:


----------



## Wings

And some shots of home from a few days ago. Taken from the front veranda while I was watching our wedge tail eagles hunting. That's one of them in the second photo perched on the fence, amazing birds! We are so lucky to have a breeding pair that lives so local.


----------



## lucky lodge

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Of course, silly! You know me and pedigrees!! Here it is -- but unfortunately she was hardshipped into the AMHA. She is not showing in the AMHR although there are many registered 'Tahoss' horses. Sorry -- looks like a dead end, unless you know the sire or dam's name?:
> 
> *TAHOSS MEGAN PRINCESS*
> 
> NAME REG. NO FOAL DATE S CL BT ST HT
> 
> TAHOSS MEGAN PRINCESS A 12398 01/01/1977 M SBA BD - 31.750
> 
> SIRE UNKNOWN UNREG. - - - 00.000
> 
> DAM UNKNOWN UNREG. - - - 00.000
> 
> BRDR UNKNOWN
> 
> OWNR CAROL LE JEUNE OR PATRICK KEITH LE JEUNE
> 
> FOAL(S)
> 
> [Top]
> 
> NAME REG. NO FOAL DATE S CL BT ST HT
> 
> FOAL ROYS TOY SNIPPETS CHERISH A 27255 04/13/1989 M PCS - DC 00.000
> 
> PARENT BOND SNIPPET
> 
> FOAL ROYS TOY SNIPPETS DESPERADO A 34127 07/20/1990 S PSR - - 33.250
> 
> PARENT BOND SNIPPET
> 
> FOAL ROYS TOY SNIPPETS ELDORADO A 52915 06/15/1993 G SSR - - 33.250
> 
> PARENT BOND SNIPPET
> 
> FOAL ROYS TOY SNIPPETS SILVERADO A 40387 06/18/1991 S PGR DN - 31.500
> 
> PARENT BOND SNIPPET
> 
> FOAL TAHOSS PRINCE CHARMING A 12401 03/28/1986 S PSR BD - 29.750
> 
> PARENT
> 
> FOAL TAHOSS TEDDY BEAR A 17312 04/14/1987 G SCS - VO 32.250
> 
> PARENT KOMOKOS GOLDEN BOY
> 
> FOAL VERMILYEA ALFALFAS LITTLE PRINCE A 74820 03/08/1996 S PBK PD - 31.500
> 
> PARENT LITTLE KINGS ALFALFA PLEASE
> 
> FOAL VERMILYEA FARMS THUNDERBOLT A 66479 02/28/1995 S SCS - - 29.000
> 
> PARENT THUNDER N LIGHTING
> 
> TOTAL 8 Foal(s)
> 
> TAHOSS MEGAN PRINCESS
> 
> Pedigree report
> 
> 11/06/2011
> 
> ****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************
> 
> | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
> 
> TAHOSS MEGAN PRINCESS - A 12398
> 
> |[01/01/1977 : M : SBA : BD : - : 31.750]
> 
> | UNKNOWN - UNREG.
> 
> ****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************
> 
> Total AMHA Registered Horses: 1
> 
> Highest Generation Level (Registered Horses): 0






both dusty an saffire are by roys toy snippets silverado are thay the same blood lines as yours


----------



## lucky lodge

roys toy snippets silverado is now deseased

he was the best stallion in australia thats why i bought the girls

and i had them trucked over from the other side of australia

his foals were worth alot of money


----------



## cassie

WOW Bree! Fantasy sure looks ready to pop!

don't you love the aussie landscape! I love our country SO MUCH! I especially love it when a storm rolls in with the deep blue, the sun is shining on the eaucalypts giving them that awesome bright colouring! WOW! never get tired of that!





I can't wait etiher to see how Lyric turns out!! wow that golden colour coming through looks amazing! what a gorgeous girl she will be!!

and I totally agree about the heritage! love looking into it all! was so amazed when I found out that Penny was related to Renee (Anyssa park) horses! and both girls are from Mini World stallions, whom I love!

good luck finding the info!!


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> Miss Whale from tonight:
> 
> View attachment 4560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563






WOW she is huge looks like she doesnt have long to


----------



## MeganH

WOW!! She does look like she's about to pop! Soon I hope!!





LOVE the pictures of the land. I am so jealous!! Just beautiful! Would LOVE to give my horses that! And my KIDS!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness, poor Fantasy!! If she doesn't foal very soon she will pop! But she's looking really close so hopefully it wont be long now.





Bree, what a beautiful outlook from your veranda - I could sit there all day just looking at the scenery (and those fabulous birds!).


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!



> roys toy snippets silverado is now deseased


I know, I remember when it happened



his owners were devestated understandably. I'd always wanted a Silverado colt but after his death the prices of his direct offspring really climbed, they still have! Thankfully a year later my friends agreed to sell me Tinker and I got my Silverado colt





On the topic of bloodlines I think everyone knows how much I love the Buckeroo line but I'm also very fond of the Orion Light Vant Huttenest. My first mini came from his lines so I have a soft spot for them.

Rivain comes from those lines as well through Brewers Flight of the Phoenix.

So Lyric is both my Buckeroo Filly and my Orion Filly



:wub When I cross her with Tinker I get to chuck Silverado and Bond Snippet into the mix!



> don't you love the aussie landscape! I love our country SO MUCH! I especially love it when a storm rolls in with the deep blue, the sun is shining on the eaucalypts giving them that awesome bright colouring! WOW! never get tired of that


I'm the same! It's my favourite lighting, especially when the grass is long coming into spring and summer and those heavy clouds roll in. It's such lovely landscape.

When we moved out here my father insisted that we didn't live anywhere flat... but I isnsisted on nothing too hilly since it's a pain to manage horses on. We ended up on a hill with a very gentle slope down until we reach the midway gate which seperates the two sections of property, it drops down really dramatically at that point and then we are on the flat were we grow hay. So dad and I both got what we wanted!



We're on 40 acres, 12 on the flat and the rest up here.



> (and those fabulous birds!).


I love our big eagles when they come back, we have them for anywhere between 3 to 6 months before they move on to another section of the area. We always have little falcons hanging around along with blue wrens on the flat and up here cockatoos, corellas, galahs, black cockatoos, rosellas



We keep planting up sections on the property to bribe them to hang around



they also show up to visit my avaries.



> Oh my goodness, poor Fantasy!! If she doesn't foal very soon she will pop! But she's looking really close so hopefully it wont be long now.


If she doesn't pop soon I'm just going to give her a BIG squeezy cuddle



:wink


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I know, I remember when it happened
> 
> 
> 
> his owners were devestated understandably. I'd always wanted a Silverado colt but after his death the prices of his direct offspring really climbed, they still have! Thankfully a year later my friends agreed to sell me Tinker and I got my Silverado colt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of bloodlines I think everyone knows how much I love the Buckeroo line but I'm also very fond of the Orion Light Vant Huttenest. My first mini came from his lines so I have a soft spot for them.
> 
> Rivain comes from those lines as well through Brewers Flight of the Phoenix.
> 
> So Lyric is both my Buckeroo Filly and my Orion Filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wub When I cross her with Tinker I get to chuck Silverado and Bond Snippet into the mix!
> 
> I'm the same! It's my favourite lighting, especially when the grass is long coming into spring and summer and those heavy clouds roll in. It's such lovely landscape.
> 
> When we moved out here my father insisted that we didn't live anywhere flat... but I isnsisted on nothing too hilly since it's a pain to manage horses on. We ended up on a hill with a very gentle slope down until we reach the midway gate which seperates the two sections of property, it drops down really dramatically at that point and then we are on the flat were we grow hay. So dad and I both got what we wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> We're on 40 acres, 12 on the flat and the rest up here.
> 
> I love our big eagles when they come back, we have them for anywhere between 3 to 6 months before they move on to another section of the area. We always have little falcons hanging around along with blue wrens on the flat and up here cockatoos, corellas, galahs, black cockatoos, rosellas
> 
> 
> 
> We keep planting up sections on the property to bribe them to hang around
> 
> 
> 
> they also show up to visit my avaries.
> 
> If she doesn't pop soon I'm just going to give her a BIG squeezy cuddle
> 
> 
> 
> :wink



what else can I add but that I totally agree with everything you have said Bree!!!!!!!!



:wub



:wub





I see you have the same view as me



God has blessed us with a very beautiful country indeed!!!


----------



## Wings

Best country ever



Sorry international people but it's true





I love it when we get summer storms. The grass is yellow, the trees stay that typical eucalypt green and we have the hills in the background. The these giant black clouds come rolling in and make everything go dark but the grass stays such a crisp gold colour. Then you get giant flashes of lightning that just light everything up for a moment.

Plus it's usually been so hot that a break for the rain is so welcome. The horses hoon and roll like lunatics and I'm usually jumping up and down for joy getting completly wet.





And then everything smells fantastic for awhile!


----------



## a mini dream come true

OH MY GOODNESS!



Poor baby. She is huge



She has got to be so uncomfortable. Hope she foals soon.

Your pics are fabulous. I am so envious of all your hills and green and rain. All we have around here is just a lot of brown. No rain to speak of this year so all the fields are barren. Hoping we have a wet winter.


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby. She is huge
> 
> 
> 
> She has got to be so uncomfortable. Hope she foals soon.
> 
> Your pics are fabulous. I am so envious of all your hills and green and rain. All we have around here is just a lot of brown. No rain to speak of this year so all the fields are barren. Hoping we have a wet winter.



She's certainly not the most comfortable horse here. But her trick of resting her belly on the hay bale with legs either side works well for her



smart little thing! I don't know how she gets back up froma snooze though!

We're in our wet years at the moment, lots of winter flooding and big storms. Give us another 3 or 4 and we'll be back to dryness and bushfires





Although I am on the bottom of Australia and in one of the wettest areas for my state, a deliberate move on our part to make the drought years easier. Owning minis helps with that as well



Australia likes to be a country of extremes, we're either burning or drowning...somtimes both at once!


----------



## lucky lodge

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Roys Toy Snippets Silverado was from Bond Snippet, an awesome sorrel pinto born 1982, died 10/31/2007. He was an AMHA National Grand Champion Senior Stallion, National Champion, Reserve National Champion Get of Sire, AMHA High Point Stallion. He was also the first Miniature Stallion to become a Breyer Model Horse, and his statuette is now on the collectibles list! Quite a remarkable stallion - here are just a few of his titles:
> 
> 1986 AMHA World Champion Senior Stallion >32"<34";
> 
> 1986 AMHA World Champion Senior Color Stallions & Gelding;
> 
> 1987 AMHA World Reserve Grand Champion Senior Stallion;
> 
> 1987 AMHA World Reserve Champion Senior Stallion >32"<34";
> 
> 1987 AMHA World Reserve Champion Senior Color Stallions & Gelding;
> 
> 1987 AMHA World Top-8 Champion 3 By 1 Owner;
> 
> 1993 AMHA World Reserve Champion Get-of-sire;
> 
> 1995 AMHA World Top-10 Champion Get-of-sire;
> 
> and AMHA High-Point Stallion.
> 
> More than 10 of his direct descendants have been recorded as World show title winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Silverado he sired: *First Knights Sir Snippet* (multiple National and Reserve National Champion, National Top Ten sire), *La Vistas Snippetino *(National Champion); *Modern Mister Snippet *(Supremem CHampion, multiple Grand Champion); *Roys Toy Snippets Dobule Tuff *(Reserve National Champion); *Roys Toy Snippets Juliet *(Reserve National Champion); *Roys Toy Snippets Nickelette *(National Champion in Halter and Driving); *Roys Toy Snippets Silverette *(Reserve National Champion); *Roys Toy Snippets Starlette *(National Champion); *Roys Toy Snippets Sugarette *(National Champion); *Schears Snippets Silver Lining *(National Champion) and *Vermilyeas Snippets Red Tape *(Reserve National Grand Champion).
> 
> I don't have any horses from this line, but I breed for appaloosas, not solids/pintos.






so what are my foals worth


----------



## Wings

Your foals are worth what someone will pay for them.

Bond Snippet and Snippets Silverado did well in the show ring as have their foals, this makes direct progeny worth quite a bit.

Tinker was not as active in the ring as he could have been and limited outings effected his value, however he has had numerous foals go on to be multi champion and supreme winners. This raised his worth. As his progeny are proven any future progeny also hold worth.

Pallidon has been far more active in the ring and has a very impressive show record spanning multiple seasons, he has decent bloodlines but nothing famous up close like Tinker but until this season was unproven as a sire. If Lyric and Sterling do well then the value of his future foals will be increased.

And then all that can go out the window if someone doesn't give a hoot about bloodlines or show records.





Even if they do and they don't deem the foal to be up to scratch confo/type wise then the value can drop, not every sire/dam throws their good traits as strongly as we like!

I track sale prices all the time, I look at all the factors effecting them too. Colour, confo, show records, bloodlines, the stud name etc. Location can be a huge thing to. No matter how good a horse in WA is I won't buy it, the transport fees make it more cost effective to buy closer to home.

So in conclusion you have to look at what your stallion has done, what your mares have done, what previous foals have done, what their lines are like, the colour and confo and if the foal is a worthy stud or show horse in determining price.

Which means rose coloured glasses off and cold hard reasoning on wether or not they make the grade


----------



## Wings

The lovely Miss Fantasy is now wearing the foal alarm!!!

Her evening check led to me finding an udder turning hard to the touch rather then it's usual soft feel!




:OKinteresting


----------



## lucky lodge

:yeah



:yeah



babys coming ,,,or she,s gunna pop LOL LOL


----------



## Wings

You should have seen my reaction when I stuck my hand under and felt the difference.






I sort of went "I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!?!?!"

And then realised about two seconds ltaer that of course I know and went back up to the house to get the alarm.

In some respects this foal feels more like a stranger then the others. I knew Twinkles and Rivain so well and I spend so much time with Pallidon that it sort of felt like I knew the foals long before they showed up. Fantasy was very stand offish when she arrived and really only has warmed to us all in the past two months. I've never met the stallion either so it;s like there is a little stranger hiding in there. Looking forward to meeting her!


----------



## MeganH

Yay!!! can't wait to see her little "stranger"



Best wishes for Fantasy!


----------



## Eagle

Lol this little stranger has me all excited


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Yay!



:yeah Strangers soon become friends.



:yeah Exciting news!!!



:yeah Come on Fantasy


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! A little stranger who very soon wont be a little stranger any more - hopefully!


----------



## Wings

Nothing yet, but she didn't set the alarm off at all last night. Always a good sign that we're in the last stretch!

Sterling and Lyric can't seem to leave her alone. It's like they keep asking "can she come out and play now?"


----------



## Eagle




----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



:rofl Everybody is ready except her



:rofl


----------



## cassie

So Bree.. any chance of an update before bed?? Won't be long now!!!  so exciting!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

she must be getting close how she looking now

saffire has been looking like she been gunna foal for the last 2days


----------



## Wings

Fantasy's udder is still hard and has increased in size since yesterday. It's bucketing down here along with thunder, lightning and a decent amount of wind perched up on this hill of ours. In otherwords perfect foaling weather



:shocked





I hope she holds on, it is VERY wet out there.

Although Lyric was loving it.


----------



## Eagle

I hope you have some clean bed sheets ready cos it sounds like you will be sleeping with your wellies on.

ROFL good luck


----------



## AnnaC

I hope the clean sheeets you are referring to are for Fantasy, coz Bree will be there in the wellies with her eyes wide open!!


----------



## Eagle

Well I was worrying about Bree's hubby. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Why? I'm sure he has his own Wellies!


----------



## Eagle

Rofl Anna you are a scream.


----------



## lucky lodge

well my wellies are purple what colour are yours


----------



## Eagle

I am a traditional girl so mine are green Le Chameau


----------



## AnnaC

Green here too - but Cathy keeps pinching them and leaving me hers......which leak!!


----------



## Wings

Well the rotten sneaky little thing apparently doesn't like an audience!

Either she found a way around the alarm or the eletrical interference from the storm broke up the signal because SHE FOALED LAST NIGHT!

In the middle of one of the worst storms all year Fantasy decided to skip human help and drop a little bay pintaloosa colt on the ground!

Pictures to come, just came back in from out and will be back out soon to take the required images





He is bay, solid face with a blue felck in at least one eye, 4 white hooves and two definite white socks on his back legs. A lot of white through his black tail and his back is dotted with white spots.

Leaning towards the name Marlanoc Supernatural


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Congrats and glad she did it all on her own safely. Sounds cute!

Marsha


----------



## Wings

When I got out there I didn't know if I wanted to strangle her for being sneaky or hug her for doing such a good job!


----------



## AnnaC

CONGRATULATIONS!!











Well done Fantasy - that's the way to do it!!





SPOTS!! That will please Auntie Diane.





Hopefully some pics soon when the weather lets him venture outside.....please!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Hopefully some pics soon when the weather lets him venture outside.....please!



He wishes it was his first venture! This year the Marlanoc foals are brought to you 100% PADDOCK!





This little guy popped his head into the world while some of the most torrential and heavy rain poured down on us all year!!

I think Fantasy wanted to outdo Rivain and Lyric, Lyric was born in gale force winds, the worst seen all year!





Twinkles is the sensible one, twice now she has foaled between storms giving her bubs at least one dry day!


----------



## lucky lodge

:salute CONGRATS on the safe but unseen birth ....dusty did the same to me just woke up and

there was de-ago ....hows the little one going did you have to get the vet out .....


----------



## Wings

Vets on his way over. No urgent reason but I get him out to do a post foaling check on both mare and bubs the next day. In this case the little guy seems perfectly fine but because I didn't see any of the birth I definetly want that check up done.

Now before I dive into pics of the new guy here is Sterling. Because for once he wasn't following me!


----------



## Wings

I have to say this guys is rather impressive as I see more of him. Although he has a plain face he has good length everywhere and is very in proportion. He is looking like the kind of foal people won't pick as a mini.




"It's very hard work being a foal"




"It takes a lot of time to stretch when you have this much to stretch!"




"Why does Aunty Diane wants a photo of my bottom?"




"Muuuum just let me drink in peace!"




"What are you all looking at?"




"What are you doing, is it interesting?"

Sterling: "It is very interesting! You must help her at all times!"

Me: "Shut it Sterling, I only just got rid of you now that you've discovered food!"




"This is my mummy"




"...and he said why the long face? HAHAHAHA"

Fantasy: "This one thinks his a comedian..."


----------



## lucky lodge

wow hes a big boy but very nice



how tall do you think he is


----------



## Wings

No clue



:rofl

Fantasy stands at 36" and a bit

It's funny, he might be the tallest but in comparison to his mother he is smaller then Lyric was in comparison to her mum!

No idea how everyone will mature.

Pallidon is small horse but the mares where both minis. Lyric is looking tall and Sterling's legs are long!

Fantasy is the tallest of all my horses but bred to a mini. I could have them on either side of that height line!


----------



## cassie

WOW what a little Cutie!!!

CONGRATS to everyone at marlanoc!!!

P.s how did you come up with the name Marlanoc Bree??

I love his name Supernatural!! how cute!

those legs WOW!!

a definite little man! what a stunner congrats again Bree! you must be so excited!!

we still haven't seen that filly fairy!! Lyric...



we need to have one more filly please! well actually two... hehe, one from miss Saffire over in Perth! and maybe a little filly for me? in a few months



we all know Finn needs a girl friend! LOL


----------



## Wings

I'm actually leaning away from Supernatural now and towards Magic Trick



I think I'll spend most of the day working it out!!

I'm very happy with him, he is so nicely put together with a good dose of colour thrown in!

I had a chat to Lyric about that fairy. She says she hasn't seen it. Maybe she chased it off so she could be the only princess here?



Wouldn't put it past her!

Marlanoc is butchered gaelic. I put 'hillside' into some of those slightly dodgy online translaters and they came back with variations of 'mala cnoic' 'mala cnoc'

cnoc of course is hill and I think mala is actually eyebrow/rise and a couple of other things



:rofl

Anyway we liked the sound of it but with accuracy in doubt we decided to just change it so when reading it you got the sound rather then the actual gaelic.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Beautiful! Very handsome colt



:yeah Way to go



:yeah Love the spots!


----------



## Wings

Thanks





I'm so happy with my first proper foal season! Really makes me feel like I'm on the right track!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wings said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with my first proper foal season! Really makes me feel like I'm on the right track!



Was this the last foal for this year for you? Am I reading it right? Congratulations!! Well done



:yeah


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Was this the last foal for this year for you? Am I reading it right? Congratulations!! Well done
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah



Yup! And quite a strong finish as well!

4 foals all up, 2 buckcksin fillies, 2 bay colts.

Sadly one of the buckskin fillies was Ashanti's lost baby bringing my total of foals down to 3 for the year.

But I'm very happy with my 3, they are lovely, healthy foals with a lot of potential and all the type that I like to see!

Also it's nice to know I survived without going insane



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN! I may be insane



before it's over. I keep thinking I'm learning a lot and ready then I find out there is sooo much I don't know. Being able to be on here with you guys is wonderful.


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!






Love his tiny spotted butt!!!


----------



## Wings

Thumbs up from the vet





We're going to treat his stump a few extra times due to how wet it is and he has just discovered mud





But he and Fantasy are both in good health!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Fantastic!



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

OMG OMG OMG He is just adorable Bree, he sure was a surprise



Those legs and that colour









Well done Fantasy, what a wonderful job you sneaky thing


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is gorgeous, and just looks at those legs!! Love the picture of him and Fantasy having a kiss.






Again many congratulations - enjoy a nice long night's sleep.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!

I think he will be quite the mover, he is begining to work out those legs!

I tried to get more photos but two individuals who will go nameless (Lyric and Sterling) thought it would be fun to sneak up on me and my camera and nibble on my shoulders



:wacko





Fantasy is so smoochy with him, lots of kisses and nuzzles. SO sweet to watch!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah



CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah 



 ..hes a cutie 



 such long legs


----------



## Wings

I thought you'd like him Diane! And we're all very impressed that you read through all our chatting as well





This little dude isn't actually one of Palli's, the sire is a mini named Southern Star AlaKazam:




And this is his full sister at his mum's feet:




I mostly bought Fantasy because I love her



but I also thought she would cross very nicely with Pallidon. Given the type she produces without him in the mix I think their foal is going to blow us away!

Am I right in saying that He Who Is Yet To Be Named is showing a snowflake appaloosa pattern? I'm only just getting comfortable with pinto patterns and yet to properly grasp these spots!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah its great to have a new spotty to watch 



 :yeah


----------



## Wings

I hope he stays around long enough to clip! Like Sterling he is technically for sale although I won't make that official until they've all been weaned and I know who I'm showing next year.


----------



## AnnaC

You are just like us Bree - 'technically' all the boys are for sale, but we do really like to run them on to yerling stage to decide whether to show them or not!

We have sold a couple soon after weaning, but then the homes offered were too good to miss.





Really looking forward to seeing how the 'colour' changes/grows with this new little man - I like his Daddy too - plus I'm sure that Fantasy will produce great foals for you with your handsome Palli.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> You are just like us Bree - 'technically' all the boys are for sale, but we do really like to run them on to yerling stage to decide whether to show them or not!


I actually like the idea of running the boys on to yearling stage. It gives me a bit longer to decide show or pet home and also if they'll be allowed of the property as colts. And quite frankly I like the two boys I have and when asked about Sterling I suggested a price at the higher end of what weanling colts go for because at the moment I really like how he is put together and I think he has potential as a show colt. If they want to pay less they'll just have to wait and see if he doesn't make the grade


----------



## lucky lodge

thats like me if i keep de-ago i cant breed him to saffire because saffire and dusty are half sisters

oh that means id have to get some more mares



:rofl



:rofl ..hubby would not be happy about that ..but i will keep de-ago

and show him before i decide any thing


----------



## Wings

Well the little guy has been named, he is Marlanoc Stormin' In Style due to his interesting birth!

Haven't seen much of him in the past 2 days as I've been out and left the feeding in the care of my dad who is way more interested in Sterling since Sterling actually likes him





Hopefully I can get some new photos now as he continues to unscrunch himself. Might be my next show gelding there!


----------



## cassie

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE! his name Bree!!! have you thought of a paddock name for him??

he is simply gorgeous! love that little blanket! I can't wait to see him in a few months!


----------



## Wings

At the moment he'll probably be Storm, although looks like he'll rival Lyric in her love of bad weather. Just left him hooning around the paddock at top speed as some rain blows in





Camera batteries died today but he is looking SO good as he unscrunches!


----------



## AnnaC

Treat yourself to some new camera batteries Bree and get us those pics - we need to see the unscrunched pictures of this boy with the perfect name!


----------



## Eagle

Bree



we need a stormy spotty fix



have you been shopping yet. Remember Christmas is coming so be a good girl or else


----------



## Wings

Just found some new batteries in my desk draw, yay!

Will try and snap some photos while they are eating





And Renee I'm _never_ a good girl


----------



## Wings

Not even a day old in these 2 pics!







Now for new stuff, tell me if you can spot his blue fleck



:


----------



## a mini dream come true

What a beautiful little guy. He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

well what a handsome man he is ,,he will grow up to be a very stunning boy

just look at the way he,s been put togher lovely...how tall is he


----------



## Wings

No idea on height, his withers would be roughly at the same height as where his mothers neck meets her chest and she's a 36" and a bit mare!

I reckon he'll be the talllest of the group, pretty sure he'll measure small horse.

I LOVE his build, he is so perfectly horse like! Can't wait to put Palli over Fantasy and see what I get!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Who is that HUGE hefferlump in that first picture with him?? Surely not our sweet, cute, cuddly TINY Lyric??? LOL!! She looks enormous against baby Storm!

But he is just gorgeous Bree.





Those long legs and his cute little hind socks - a future champion in the making.








Spotted the little blue fleck too.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thank you for my spot-fix for the morning!!! What a gorgeous boy!! I love 'em leggy -- and I do see his blue fleck in the left eye!!! And socks too in the back? Beautiful pintaloosa -- he should go places!!


Yay! A few people think I'm imagining his fleck, I keep showing them the photos going "but it's right THERE"



nice to know I'm not going mad



And up he has two little socks on the back legs, he definetly took his mum's splash and did it even more minimal!



AnnaC said:


> WOW!! Who is that HUGE hefferlump in that first picture with him?? Surely not our sweet, cute, cuddly TINY Lyric??? LOL!! She looks enormous against baby Storm!
> 
> But he is just gorgeous Bree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those long legs and his cute little hind socks - a future champion in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted the little blue fleck too.



Lyric is so huge against the other two



she has a month on Sterling and almost two months on Storm along with extra winter fluff! But the three foals have started playing together and she's actually the most gentle of them. Sterling and Storm wallop each other with much glee





Storm is almost the same size as Sterling! Originally he was meant to be for sale at weaning but now I want to put him in the ring for at least a year so I'll be watching the boys very carefully and waiting see how they grow before I decide who to geld and such. I feel a bit spoilt for choice with this group of foals! Good thing I can fit four in the float!


----------



## Wings

Been chatting to Fantasy's breeder. Storm's full sister is standing at 32" as a yearling and has started to turn spotty! Apparently the sire has thrown a lot that have minimal spots but end up near leopard or varnish once they mature, so Storm could have a lot more colour in his future!

Also he seems to have 3 solid white hooves and one mostly white with a stripe. I think I'll have to run this guy on just to watch him mature



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo yes, this could be interesting - you cant sell him now coz we need to see what happens to his colour as he gets older too.


----------



## Wings

Been a bit slack with my updates





Waiting nervously to see if any of my amres come back into season! They are all due to either be in heat now or very soon. Hopefully Tinker and Palli have done their jobs





I have one more mare to breed though, decided to go for another November foal and breed Fantasy to Palli! She came through her foaling so easily and is in great condition so rather then wait another year to breed her I'll put her straight back to Pallidon. I can't wait to see what they produce!

Storm's looking REALLY nice, he'll probably be shown as a cotl next year and if he holds his type and does well he might get to stay as a future stallion. Fingers crossed! Obviously it's too early to tell for sure but he is certainly getting some good attention from those who have seen him





I'll get updated photos of the three bubs soon





Almost half way through the show season! Begining to plan for the big end of year shows now and shopping for some new halters



I LOVE halter shopping! I'm so fussy that it takes me over a week to decide on one halter!


----------



## cassie

Thats so exciting Bree! can't wait to see how much Storm has grown! he is one gorgeous man!

hope the end of yr shows go well!

do you go to Canberra Royal at all Bree? I should be going next year... not with my own fur kids but with my best friend and her hack and riding ponies



LOVE Canberra Royal!

I am so excited to go show halter shopping I have been looking a little bit, but thought I should wait until I decide that I will actually show them before I go crazy hehe


----------



## Wings

I don't do the Royals. Melbourne Royal won't open up to the B class minis which half of mine are, and my best show horses are!

Just makes it not worth the money to attend with only half my team.





When you do halter shop Cassie budget yourself around $150+ for the halter alone. I know a lot of people say the cheaper ones are fine but quite frankly I can spot the difference between each price bracket of halter and I've been told by judges they can as well. Good halters are also easier to onsell if kept in condition, I have a second hand one here that was $200 new and I paid $150.

Most horses are out in bar halters now with less beaded ones, check out brands like Shilo and Shepard. kingstons.net.au stocks a good range.

That said I'm about to break convention and I'm having some macrame halters made for my foals in England. I'm also comissioning an arab style halter collar set for Special to use



But I think we all get a bit bolder at baking the mold after we've been doing it for awhile





Hoping I'll have that halter ready for the big shows in Feb! I've got Barastoc HOTY, IMHR States and possibly somthing else. In March I have AMHS States followed by IMHR Nationals so I'll be flat out!

Was hoping to have Lyric ready as she can show in January when the foal classes start. But I'd have to start gradual weaning in December so she can leave for the day to show in Jan and Feb and be off her mum completly for States in March.



Would love to get her out there but not sure.


----------



## cassie

fair enough Bree





Thanks for the halter advice





hope you go well at all your shows





are you going to Werraby? (I think thats how you spell it?) hehe, my friend is going down, wish I could come but to busy at work atm...





do you ever come to the shows up this way? would love to come and meet you if you did



and I have never been to a mini show so would be a great experience for me hehe.

hope your able to get Lyric ready in time! how is she going with the coat shedding? does she get really hot on our hot days? I worry about Finn as he is so fluffy...



he is fine at the moment as its freezing up here but those 40 degree days... yuck!!


----------



## Wings

Werribee, I hate spelling it too and I used to live there!



And yeah I'll be there for Barastoc, I LOVE showing at Barastoc. It is the best enviroment to be involved with! So many horse around and usually you're seeing the best





Lyric hasn't shed out at all and Derby didn't last year so I doubt she will. Derby coped fine but if worried I guess you could always do a partial clip. Lyric will get a full clip if I show her.

I think she'll cope fine with early gradual weaning. She's an independent little thing and already drinks little from her dam she prefers the hard feed and hay!

Only time I'll be interstate will be for the IMHR Nationals at Tamworth. A whole week of showing



:OKinteresting I can't believe I'm taking Special! Plus I'll be grooming for the team I'm going up with which will also be fun!


----------



## cassie

oh I wish I was going down then! have always wanted to go to Werribee hehe n would love to see you and your gorgeous ponies in action!

my friend across the road usually goes to Tamworth but I don't think she is going this time



she has a nice little collection of miniatures and has just put her mare into foal again



so even if I don't breed next year we will still have a baby around





have you got wet weather down your way?


----------



## Wings

I'm really looking forward to Tamworth, I've never been before so I'm thrilled that someone squeezed me and Spesh into their team so we could go! I think we have somthing like 10 classes all up!

We've had a bit of the wet stuff but the foals race track has dried up


----------



## AnnaC

Oh wishing you all the best with the shows Bree - I'm sure our gorgeous Lyric will walk away with the prizes when you eventually get her in the ring!








I do get a bit muddled with all the seasons in different areas of the globe (sorry!) but you are approaching mid Summer, correct? And your end of season shows will be around March/April just as we are going into Spring? Just wondering why you (and Cassie) are talking about foals 'shedding out' their coats? Here, our babies dont lose their foal coats until the Spring of their yearling year when they lose the baby coats alongside their first winter coats. Yes, they all lose some round their eyes and muzzles (hence the 'goggles') but they dont actually 'shed out' until that first Spring, so Finn wont natually lose his baby coat until after your next winter Cassie when he's a yearling! (So our Autumn of 2012 - have I got that right?)


----------



## lucky lodge

wishing the best of luck at the show

you no were all gunna wont photos LOL


----------



## Wings

Yup we hit our Summer in December.

Unfortunatly those fuzzy early Spring foals keep their pjs on! And summers aren't to forgiving over here so I'm always ready to clip some sweat areas on any horse that needs it although I do prefer to leave them natural and find their own shade. Of course this won't mean anything to Lyric if I show her as she'll get all that fluff clipped away anyway. Looks like I'll have to buy some foal rugs! My poor bank balance





I finish my shows as we go into Autumn





Pallidon's glorious golden coat turns to off cream! It's such a horrid way to finish the season!

I just hope Lyric places well, she'll have a lot of competition down here as we have some amazing breeders with a lot of experience. Although I should probably start halter training her now to help things out





I actually can't wait to clip her



everyone says how chunky she is compared to the boys but that is all down to her fuzzy coat, when that comes off I'll get a good look at what is really hiding there!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Bree I can't wait to see what she is hiding too


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Yeah Bree I can't wait to see what she is hiding too



It's like unwrapping a present!





Now I just have to source some rugs for her. Not sure on sizes because of course I haven't measured her properly and on top of that she'll probably do a fair bit of growing





My smallest rugs are 3'3s and Derby is only just outgrowing them now but still too small for 3'6!

I envy my mentors and their rug room! Rugs of every type and size hanging around the whole length! Would make it a lot easier



I guess I have to build up to that though, before Derby I only owned 3'6 and 3'9s for the show team!


----------



## Wings

Lyric and Sterling are wearing halters for the first time



:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting

Lyric's is purple, Sterling's is navy blue. Storm is too small for his!


----------



## lucky lodge

weres all the pictures



:yes



:yes


----------



## Wings

It's too wet for pictures!
 




And I somehow have to wash and clip two of the rotters this week for my next show. Thankfully Special will get prepped for me for this show!



And then he comes home!


----------



## AnnaC

I bet they looked so cute in their headcollars!








Maybe pictures when the rain stops?

I had forgotten about your hot summers, so I can understand that you might have to clip a bit of fuzzy coat off the foals (they seem to have such thick hair as babies dont they!!) But I was referring to Cassie's question about how soon Finn would start to shed out naturally and trying to work out when your next Spring came round so she would know that she will have to wait until then if she is going to leave him to shed naturally.





When is your next show? Bet you cant wait for Special to come home - we will want pictures of him as soon as he arrives I hope you realise!!


----------



## Wings

Well they'll get another halter lesson once the rain goes away, for now just very wet cuddles



It's such hard work raising foals



I'll grab shots of the newly haltered babies





Next show is December 4th, one week away! So excited and nervous.

Derby will be doing performance for the first time and he is only half trained



I've spent the past month getting all the basics installed so he knows what he is doing but we could have done with less wet spring weather and a bit more work.

Also I'll be handling Spesh for the first time and it's his first time out in 2yrs. While it is exciting to be handling a National Supreme winner it's also very panic inducing, it's a lot to live up to and it's a very competitive class



:shocked Plus I'm pitting him against Pallidon in the trot class.

So a big show for me and my team!


----------



## Eagle

I wish we could all be there to cheer you on!


----------



## lucky lodge

it would be great if we were all there to cheer you on ..but we will be cheering for you even though were not there....good luck hope you kick butt



:yeah


----------



## cassie

Thanks Anna, Finn has a partial clip job anyway LOL due to ultrasounds.

Bree I'm sure you will do great with all your babies! Finn outgrew his little halter and has to grow more into his bigger one LOL I put smaller holes in it, but its so big on his little face LOL

hoping he will hang around long enough to grow into it n wear it!





good luck at werribee!! definitley cheering you on!


----------



## AnnaC

Cassie, stop talking like that! We dont allow 'down' thoughts here, only optimistic ones.





Good luck this coming weekend Bree - you will be fine with Special - the main thing is to have fun and enjoy yourself, everything else is just the icing on the cake, and I'm sure you will have a lot of icing coming your way!


----------



## Eagle

Yep, I agree Anna. Good luck Bree and have lots of fun. Don't forget the camera





Cassie get to the naughty corner NOW and wash you mouth out with soap



Bad Girl!


----------



## Wings

No downer thoughts on my thread Cassie!






Finn will be fine, Derby, Palli and Special will sweep all the big awards and my cat will stop stealing my chair whenever I stand up.

See, only positive thoughts!


----------



## AnnaC

Ditto about the cat. Grrrrrrrr!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

mine is the dog, last night I was up late checking in on Finn and she kept coming over and nudging me and I am sure she wanted me to go to bed so she could have the armchair



Hubby took a pic cos he thought it was funny. Sorry about the spooky eyes



oh and my very dodgy evening wear. I ain't having any more kids


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I don't know how often I've almost sat on my cat



she likes the stealth approach and it doesn't work out for her all the time!


----------



## cassie

Haha Renee!!! Love the outfits the spooky eyes hehe hilarious!! Ok girls sorry, finn will be fine, Finn will be fine, Finn will be fine.

Bree how is the weather? Any pickiest of your show babies in the making??


----------



## lucky lodge

cassie said:


> Haha Renee!!! Love the outfits the spooky eyes hehe hilarious!! Ok girls sorry, finn will be fine, Finn will be fine, Finn will be fine.
> 
> Bree how is the weather? Any pickiest of your show babies in the making??






oh thank god for that i was so worried..



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Wings

Well we had beautiful weather this morning. Slightly too warm with a slightly too strong breeze but some cloud cover which made it nice. So I spend the morning doing washing, straightening out the float and many other boring jobs.

And of course the moment I decide to work with the foals it starts raining



:wacko


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Well we had beautiful weather this morning. Slightly too warm with a slightly too strong breeze but some cloud cover which made it nice. So I spend the morning doing washing, straightening out the float and many other boring jobs.
> 
> And of course the moment I decide to work with the foals it starts raining
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko


haha of course it does!! LOL you poor thing! its been similar weather up here, though we haven't had the rain yet, there is cloud cover n they are expecting it to come... just waiting. LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

ive seen on the news theres big floods in nsw hope you guys are not near that


----------



## Wings

I'm in Victoria and on a hill, never been flooded here although I was flooded in during winter for a few days. I always wanted to have my own moat



:rofl

However it is STILL raining! Somehow I have to wash and clip horses before Sunday and I want to get another halter lesson with the bubs. Plus photos of course


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I'm in Victoria and on a hill, never been flooded here although I was flooded in during winter for a few days. I always wanted to have my own moat
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> However it is STILL raining! Somehow I have to wash and clip horses before Sunday and I want to get another halter lesson with the bubs. Plus photos of course


I think you must have gotten some of our rain Bree!! we had 150mm in 5 days!!

Jenny, the flooding is north of us, near Dubbo... it could come down it just depends on warragamba dam and how full it is... if they let the flood gates out, then we will most likely get a flood! but like Bree, we are on high ground,

and we don't think there has ever been a flood that has been able to reach up to our property. Except for of course the flood in the Bible!!



everything was covered then! inclduing Bree's hill hehe

funny weather here today, meant to be getting storms later...



I love storms! I hope the rain stops for you though down there Bree! is it raining at Werribee do you know?? hope not!


----------



## Wings

Thankfully it isn't Werribee this weekend! Parts of the grounds get horrid when it's been raining heavily!

I'm actually showing locally for once! about a 40min drive instead of a 2 or 3 hour one



Hopefully things dry out enough, but I'm lucky that Palli doesn't care about the rain, he'll work in a torrential downpour! Derby is a bit more of a wimp


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you manage to get your bubs ready for the weekend Bree - if the downpours keep up how about just applying the shampoo and then standing them outside or exercising them and using the rain to wash them off!! Seriously though, I have heard that rain water is the very best thing for leaving human hair soft and shining - wonder what it would do for clipped horses.

Anyway just wanted to wish you good luck.


----------



## Wings

Well Palli's almost clipped, just got his face and halter path to go. The fussiest bit



but he actually likes his face being clipped so that makes it easier. I just wish he hadn't been donking me with the lead clip while I was doing his legs



:wacko

Then I think I'll throw him out int he paddock to roll off the itchy hairs and become covered in mud again





And then I have to start Derby who really doesn't like this whole clipping thing





Oh the glamour of showing!!


----------



## cassie

Hope your all ready for tomorrow Bree!!! Good luck!


----------



## lucky lodge

good luck for tommorow,,,dont forget we wont photos


----------



## Eagle

Wish you all the best for tommorrow Bree.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys! Dropped in to check some updates while drinking my breakfast. I can never eat on show days!

Sorry about lack of foal photos, I took a bunch yesterday on my mum's camera so of course she ran off with them all


----------



## MeganH

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Wings

Well Team Marlanoc did alright today





Derby took Res. Champion Junior Gelding in halter and went on to get Res. Champion Junior Performance Horse!

Pallidon took Champion Small Horse Stallion!

Special took Champion Small Horse Gelding and Supreme Small Horse Gelding!

Amongst all that I took a 2nd in Handler, Spesh took a 2nd in best spotted/other colour, 1st in best senior male head, best of small horse trot with Pallidon grabbing the 2nd in that class, and Palli is not an easy trotter to beat!


----------



## cassie

Yay!!!Congrats Bree that's very exciting!



Job well done


----------



## Wings

Thanks Cassie, Really happy with the boys, they did so well!

Exhausted though



Still have to feed everyone which is horses, rabbits, birds and myself!





I get a little break now and don't show until January which will hopefully be when Lyric also comes out to play!


----------



## Eagle

Well done Bree! oh and well done boys too



Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Wings

A few pics of the boys from a friend. We also had a photographer on the day plus a pro took some of Spesh but I have to wait for those!


----------



## AnnaC

Bravo!! Well done Bree's Boys!!














Congratulations Bree, what great results.


----------



## Equuisize

Nice job!

Your boys did you proud and kudos to you for your handling.

You guys have some interesting additional claseses we don't have here.


----------



## lucky lodge

CONGRATS sounds like you had a great day



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true

CONGRATULATIONS!!!



:yeah



:yeah Fantastic job. I know you're tired at the end of the day, but lots of fun, right!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, really proud of the boys!

Going to be odd when Lyric joins in, it's always been "the boys!" She's the first girl I've shown!



Equuisize said:


> You guys have some interesting additional claseses we don't have here.


I've never thought to check show programs from overseas, would be really interesting to see the difference! Would love to hear what you guys have on a 'typical' day.

A typical breed show for us has two seperate programs, one for halter, one for performance.

Halter includes:

Best Presented

Handler

Miniature Halter

Small Horse Halter

Colour Classes

Best Head Classes

Best Trot Classes

Performance includes:

Showmanship

Trail

Lungeline

Hunter

Showjumper

6 bar

Fault & Out

Harness


----------



## cassie

Congrats again bree! What awesome pics you have done so well! I really would love to go to a show your at one day n tag along lol n be annoying! Hehe I think it would be such an awesome experience! 

what sort of classes are elsewhere in the world??


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATULATIONS!!





Ya'll did great!

You do have many more classes then we have here for the minis! I wish there were bigger shows for them here!

They look greatI I wish I could get my hands on your Pallidon! A little colt from him would do.


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll did great!
> 
> You do have many more classes then we have here for the minis! I wish there were bigger shows for them here!
> 
> *They look greatI I wish I could get my hands on your Pallidon! A little colt from him would do.*


Thanks, I'm so smitten with Pallidon



he has been my major winner and is such a good friend. I can't wait to pull him from the halter ring and get him driving! I also can't wait to see what he produces in the future, Lyric and Sterling are a fantastic start.

And thanks everyone for all the congrats! If winning is the icing on the cake then they must be the sprinkles or somthing





Cassie you'll have to find someone to tag along with! I had a friend with me last show and she was immeadietly pressed into service by holding ribbons and horses as we juggled our show teams.



But she got to see how we prep them and present them as well as lot of the performance stuff. She can't wait to get her little guy started on the performance work and is really looking forward to showing next season!

As she said she had been worried about how competitive it might be (she stopped showing ridden horses because of the nastiness) but saw that no matter how much we want to beat each other we also have a lot of fun on the day.

Derby FINALLY has someone to run with during the day!

He and Spesh are out in the arena now.

Derby needs his manners fine tuned



he hooned up to Spesh and kept crowding him. Spesh is very familiar with youngsters so is gave him a bit of a telling off which made Derby back off and think. Now they're both side by side searching out the grass and weeds, of which there are way too many in my arena!





But it's nice to have someone in with the Derbster, he has been on his own for too long and they really need some interaction!

Although Special looks like an alien. He is out in his purple and orange lycra suit, a black and white uv/insect mesh with tail bag and hood and a purple and white flymask over his face. Plus sunblock on his muzzle in case the nose flap flips up!



:rofl Tell me again why I like appaloosas?


----------



## Wings

I got a taste of the photos from the pro on Sunday, she put up shots of the Supreme winners so here is the new boy:


----------



## lucky lodge

Wings said:


> I got a taste of the photos from the pro on Sunday, she put up shots of the Supreme winners so here is the new boy:
> 
> View attachment 4967






oh he is lovely




:wub



:wub


----------



## a mini dream come true

Beautiful pic!. He is very handsome.


----------



## Wings

Special blows me away. There's a word I don't tend to use to describe horses... but I think it suits him and that is 'perfect'




:wub I'm waiting on pics from 3 different photo sessions from him now, can't wait to see them!

Although we're planning some shots of Lyric and Pallidon when Lyric starts showing, now that will be a nice set!

Did I ever mention my photo addiction?


----------



## lucky lodge

no but i to love photos


----------



## Wings

I'm an amateur photographer raised by an artist. It makes me so fussy with photos of my horses!

I'm lucky I'm now showing with a pro who can do shoots during the lunch break on show days which has really cut the cost down.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Thanks, I'm so smitten with Pallidon
> 
> 
> 
> he has been my major winner and is such a good friend. I can't wait to pull him from the halter ring and get him driving! I also can't wait to see what he produces in the future, Lyric and Sterling are a fantastic start.
> 
> And thanks everyone for all the congrats! If winning is the icing on the cake then they must be the sprinkles or somthing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie you'll have to find someone to tag along with! I had a friend with me last show and she was immeadietly pressed into service by holding ribbons and horses as we juggled our show teams.
> 
> 
> 
> But she got to see how we prep them and present them as well as lot of the performance stuff. She can't wait to get her little guy started on the performance work and is really looking forward to showing next season!
> 
> As she said she had been worried about how competitive it might be (she stopped showing ridden horses because of the nastiness) but saw that no matter how much we want to beat each other we also have a lot of fun on the day.
> 
> Derby FINALLY has someone to run with during the day!
> 
> He and Spesh are out in the arena now.
> 
> Derby needs his manners fine tuned
> 
> 
> 
> he hooned up to Spesh and kept crowding him. Spesh is very familiar with youngsters so is gave him a bit of a telling off which made Derby back off and think. Now they're both side by side searching out the grass and weeds, of which there are way too many in my arena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's nice to have someone in with the Derbster, he has been on his own for too long and they really need some interaction!
> 
> Although Special looks like an alien. He is out in his purple and orange lycra suit, a black and white uv/insect mesh with tail bag and hood and a purple and white flymask over his face. Plus sunblock on his muzzle in case the nose flap flips up!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl Tell me again why I like appaloosas?


next year when the people across the road start showing their fur kids again, I might try tag along with them...

I am well used to the whole dumping, running, holding and jobs at shows, my best friend is big into showing she does alot of hacking, and I go with her and her mum and I am their official chief strapper!! haven't been to many lately... but hoping to go down to canberra with them and to werribee next year!! she has a miniature to... Pumpkin LOL but she is tiny, and we think maybe has a bit of dwarf so wouldn't show her... (will post some pics of her on my thread



) would love to get to some mini horse shows to check out the scene before I see if I wanna tackle them LOL





congrats with Spesh!! he sure looks like a star!!!!! what sort of sunscreen can you use on their nose? I think I need to start putting some on Penny's I think she is getting sunburnt!


----------



## Wings

I use this http://www.greenpet.com.au/products/MY-PONY-SUN-BLOCK.html and think it is fantastic!

Spesh gets it on under his fly mask in case the flap comes up....he also wears his hood....no I'm not fussing too much!


----------



## Wings

The foals are getting assessed by my mentor this week



:wacko Very nervous!

They'll also get measured for their papers and Lyric will get to borrow some rugs so I can clip her soon.

I should probably clean up the tack room before they see the mess I've made



:rofl


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> The foals are getting assessed by my mentor this week
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko Very nervous!
> 
> They'll also get measured for their papers and Lyric will get to borrow some rugs so I can clip her soon.
> 
> I should probably clean up the tack room before they see the mess I've made
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


YAY!!!! how exciting! can we have video footage? LOL






please please please please HEHE would love to hear what your mentor says and does. HOW EXCITING!! and nerving! just so long as you tell us EVERYTHING after I suppose we will be happy LOL

How old is Lyric now? please show us pics of before and after when you clip your pretty little girl! can't wait to see what she is hiding under all that fluff!! LOL

how do you get your mini's trained to handle the clippers ok? I remember you saying Pallidon loves it... how did that happen?

when Finn was at the vets he loved the clippers (as they were giving him scratches) but he was sick, and I wondered what was the best way to reapproach him with them (not that I'm going to do that any time soon LOL)

So what day is she/he coming??!!


----------



## Wings

Lol! I'll certainly pass on what they say although I have told them to be totally brutal in their assessments. Much as I love my babies I won't breed from or keep just because of love! Although they did see Lyric on her first day and liked her so I think she'll be safe



Not sure when they'll get here, somtime this week or next!

Lyric's a little over 3 months now so a great time to assess her and clip her, she's a big girl! I think she'll mature over her mum's size and be like her dad, either a very tall mini or a very short small horse!

Pallidon's first show was when he was still on his mum so he has been very used to the whole clipping/rugging/floating part of life. No idea why he decided he loves his face being clipped but he does, I just undo the nose part of his halter and rest my hand on his muzzle so I can lift and stretch his neck and head and start clipping!

I have clip trained two others though, Apollo and Derby but Lyric will be my first baby.

I'll have her tied up at her paddock gate so she can talk to everyone and I'll run the clippers on an extension cord from the tackroom. I'll start by switching the clippers on and then rubbing her over her body and neck with my hand so I'm not clipping but she is hearing the sound and feeling somthing. When she accepts that I'll start on her neck. Most horses don't seem to mind the neck and a lot enjoy it!

At this point I really want them to have a safe experience rather then the perfect show clip. I might clip in sections, Derby had his neck and body done one morning and two legs that evening, the following day I finished his legs and did his face (which he hates!)


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> 1323308569[/url]' post='1431729']Lol! I'll certainly pass on what they say although I have told them to be totally brutal in their assessments. Much as I love my babies I won't breed from or keep just because of love! Although they did see Lyric on her first day and liked her so I think she'll be safe
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure when they'll get here, somtime this week or next!
> 
> Lyric's a little over 3 months now so a great time to assess her and clip her, she's a big girl! I think she'll mature over her mum's size and be like her dad, either a very tall mini or a very short small horse!
> 
> Pallidon's first show was when he was still on his mum so he has been very used to the whole clipping/rugging/floating part of life. No idea why he decided he loves his face being clipped but he does, I just undo the nose part of his halter and rest my hand on his muzzle so I can lift and stretch his neck and head and start clipping!
> 
> I have clip trained two others though, Apollo and Derby but Lyric will be my first baby.
> 
> I'll have her tied up at her paddock gate so she can talk to everyone and I'll run the clippers on an extension cord from the tackroom. I'll start by switching the clippers on and then rubbing her over her body and neck with my hand so I'm not clipping but she is hearing the sound and feeling somthing. When she accepts that I'll start on her neck. Most horses don't seem to mind the neck and a lot enjoy it!
> 
> At this point I really want them to have a safe experience rather then the perfect show clip. I might clip in sections, Derby had his neck and body done one morning and two legs that evening, the following day I finished his legs and did his face (which he hates!)


I can totally understand that



as much as I love Finn if he isnt show or breeding quality then he will be gelded... Wow hasn't that gone quick!!! She is a big girl!!



Will you clip lyric before your mentor comes?Thanks for the advice with clipping them



hope everything goes really well for clipping n with the mentor!!


----------



## Wings

Would love to have her clipped for them, would be much easier to see her properly! But theyre loaning me foal rugs this season since they aren't clipping any so I need those before I clip. But they've been breeding and hsowing for about 20years now so they're pretty good at looking past the fluff...and Lyric has a lot of fluff



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Love that picture of Special Bree - just wish the show organisers would keep a choice of garlands to present to the winners - BLUE for a boy and PINK for a girl!!

Will be really interested to hear what happens when your mentors visit - how exciting.








Good luck.


----------



## Wings

I've been trying to convince them to swap for teal next year! Teal and black looks good on every horse!





Looks like they'll be delayed to next week though



I'm so eager to clip Lyric!

Special is the only horse tall enough to rest his head on my stall doors (they where made for big horses) so he has taken to neighing to me in the morning and then resting his nose there until he gets his head rubbed. I think he has me right where he wants me


----------



## Wings

Lyric's not right





She's quiet, almost listless although her ears still track everything going on.

Rivain has a full looking bag but when Lyric goes to get a drink Rivain shifts her hindquarters away or into her. Nothing nasty or violent just does not seem interested in letting her drink.

Lyric only had a few mouthfulls of dinner not her usual level of interest in hard feed but she did go on to get a large drink from the trough.

Neither she or her mum seem sick or in pain. Rivain is 100% normal outside of the large udder and I just know Lyric is not her normal self.

It has been horribly muggy since yesterday and I wonder if that is getting to her, we're expecting rain soon so I'm hoping the cool change might perk her up a bit.

Called a few breeder friends to hear some thoughts and will have the vet out if she hasn't perked up by tomorrow morning. Figured I better ask here as well!


----------



## Eagle

How old is she now Bree? is it possible that Rivian has decided to wean her? I had a mare that would wean her babies at about 4 months, for about a week she wouldn't let them near her back end.

I hope she is o.k


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but dont really have any suggestions - it is so difficult when they are just a bit off colour but dont give you any particular signs to go on.

Hopefully it is just a little 'blip' or maybe the weather and she will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Wings

Lyric is 3 'and a bit' months now and already isn't a heavy drinker from her mum, that's why when I first saw Rivain's bag I wasn't too concerned.

I'm really hoping it's just Rivain booting her off early and the weather getting her down



At least if that's the case I can clip her for the heat and give her extra feed to fill those needs.

You're right Anna, it's so hard when you know they aren't right but there realy isn't anything to go on!


----------



## AnnaC

Just wondering how little Lyric was today - hope she's feeling better now.


----------



## Wings

Just came back in from seeing the vet.

Lyric has the start of a low grade infection. Because she hasn't been feeding Rivain is now in the early stages of mastitis.

Both have been stabbed with many needles of antibiotic goodness and will be on antibiotic paste for a week.

The vet thinks they'll both make very smooth and quick recoveries because it's been caught very early. So while they aren't all clear yet no big issues are expected, I'm feeling very relieved right now!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good news to here.Glad they're on the road to recovery


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Just came back in from seeing the vet.
> 
> Lyric has the start of a low grade infection. Because she hasn't been feeding Rivain is now in the early stages of mastitis.
> 
> Both have been stabbed with many needles of antibiotic goodness and will be on antibiotic paste for a week.
> 
> The vet thinks they'll both make very smooth and quick recoveries because it's been caught very early. So while they aren't all clear yet no big issues are expected, I'm feeling very relieved right now!


so glad to hear that everything should be ok! it is SO scary when our babies get sick! I hope that they both recover quickly and fully!!





well its raining here so I hope that the rain comes down to you guys... thinking and praying for you all!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Great that they are both feeling better..hope it all clears away soon


----------



## AnnaC

Well done for spotting it so quickly Bree!

Hopefully they will both recover just as fast, bless them.


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness you were on it quick, I too am hoping for a fast and easy recovery


----------



## Wings

Lyric was more interested in the feed at dinner time and she's back to nibbling at grass! Definetly still listless which breaks my heart, I want my sassy bratty filly back





Not drinking from Rivain yet so I'll have to milk her tomorrow, that will be fun NOT! Rivain isn't the biggest fan of her udder at the best of times!

I'll be watching them even closer then usual for the next few days to make sure things are picking up like they should, I don't want to take the chance of anything getting worse.

Sterling and Storm think all this fussing is great fun! They 'helped' the vet today



good thing he finds the little turds amusing!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Well done for spotting it so quickly Bree!





Eagle said:


> Thank goodness you were on it quick, I too am hoping for a fast and easy recovery



It's certainly driven home just how important it is too know what is 'normal' for your horses, even if you have 20! I'm glad I spend so much time out with them.

Although it does amuse me that one of the first warning signs was how accepting Lyric was of her halter lesson


----------



## Eagle

Yes bree I totally agree, I have a chair out by my fields and every day I sit out for at least 15 minutes and just watch them, it is hard now it is cold but it is the only way to keep on top of any possible problems. When hubby sees me he comments on what hard work it is to have horses. Lol


----------



## MeganH

Wow so glad they are doing better! That was a good catch!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that sits outside and watches my babies. love watching them and they can bo so funny at times. hoping things continue to improve.


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one that sits outside and watches my babies. love watching them and they can bo so funny at times. hoping things continue to improve.



That's the best part of owning minis! I always say I own beautiful horses because I like to just watch them most of the time





Although if I sit in with the broodies at the moment I get swamped by foals!

Lyric had a bit of spark back today, enough to chew on the top of my gumboot



she's still pretty down and not helped by still not feeding off her mum. I'm begining to think that this will cause Lyric to wean early which will make Rivain's recovery a bit tougher



but she's letting me milk her, I got about 5 squirts out of each side before she got grumpy and wanted her breakfast to hurry up.


----------



## Wings

LYRIC IS BACK ON HER MUM!!!!




:BigGrin





Was out to milk some pressure out of poor Rivain's udder as Lyric still hadn't returned to it. I think it must have been the smell because suddenly Lyric is on her feet, she sniff my hands showing more interest then she has since she got sick and then when straight to the udder. I held Rivain gently to encourage her to let Lyric drink and when she didn't give Lyric any reason not to my darling filly ducked under, locked on and started to slurp!

I wanted to dance and cheer right then



but I managed to hold it in until she was done. Then I hugged Rivain (she put up with it, what a trooper!) and told her how she is the most amazing mare in the universe


----------



## Eagle

for slurping babies


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> for slurping babies



I agree totally


----------



## cassie

Yay Bree that is so exciting!!!! This will get lyric back on her feet I'm sure! Hey has your mentor come yet???


----------



## Wings

I didn't have to milk Rivain this morning



:OKinteresting





Lyric had taken enough out during the night!





Also Lyric tried to sneak away from me when I came in with my arms full of meds



great signs!

I'm amazed at how much Rivain is putting up with this udder fiddling and squirting icky stuff in the mouth, she's being really paitent with it all. If I compared her to the sulky mare who arrived here and would run to the opposite side of the paddock when you entered it's like I traded horses! Lyric must be her thank-you gift



"thanks for putting up with me when I was a total lunatic, here have you dream horse!"

No mentor yet, they're moving house and lost most of last week in fixing fencing at their new place but they're aiming for this week. I stole one of their show leads last show and am holding it hostage so they have to come for it at some point



:rofl I'll feed it to Sterling if they don't show up!

Sterling loves halter lessons because he loves grabbing the halters and leads in his mouth!

I think Storm's almost ready to try his own halter on as well


----------



## Wings

Lyric nicked off when she saw me coming out with the syringe full of antibiotic paste



:rofl

I was so happy I wanted to hug her.... but I couldn't because she had nicked off!



:rofl

I think we are past the worst of it


----------



## Eagle

yippeee for a naughty Lyric


----------



## Wings

Maybe I should sneak in some halter lessons while she is still slightly co-operative and quiet



:rofl She might remember it when she's healthy, spunky and full of herself!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

So glad things are improving and lil Lyric is back on mummy once again.


----------



## Wings




----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that Lyric is getting back to her cheeky self!

And big ((((HUGS)))) for Rivain for being such a good girl, bless her.





Love your Christmas card/picture Bree.


----------



## Wings

She's a little monster now




so back to usual! Although we have a few trust issues steming from sticking icky paste down her throat. I have to keep tricking her into getting close enough to catch. Rivain has been a trooper though



Couldn't have done it without her cooperation!

It was Tinker's turn to be santa this year, last year it was Derbys!

Much easier then trying to make them dress up!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the Christmas greetings


----------



## Wings

Lyric and Rivain finished their meds today



Just got to get Lyric to forgive me now





My mentors dropped by and assessed them. Height wise Sterling is 25" Storm is 25.5" and Lyric could not be caught but is a bit bigger so we are assuming 26" to 26.5"

Lyric: Despite the fluff on her they think she's a nice type with a very elegant slightly dished face. Her colour has started to deepen so she is likely to be quite a golden colour when mature. Her legs are superb and her movement is to die for, beautiful paces with a floating trot worthy of her sire



Certainly a good show/breeding prospect and definetly not for sale!

The hope is to halter show her, herness train her and then alternate driving and breeding years until she is ten at which point she'll move permanently into the breeding herd.

Sterling: Perfect nature and possibly the best face of the three, very expressive and beautifuly shaped. Very neat conformation with an upright stance. Will be shown next year either as a colt or gelding and given his sire and half brothers show careers certainly has good prospects ahead of him. He is for sale but not listed as I do want to show him myself next year.

Storm: Definetly being run on as a colt prospect. Everything about him is long and proper, potential for big movement although he might need to mature into it. His face is not quite what is popular now but certainly won't be plain or ugly, more like a Thoroughbred then an Arab. Might chase height a bit and jump from mini to small horse and back depending on height for age rules. Colour is the icing on the cake as a genetic and visible pintaloosa he has a lot to pass onto foals. Not for sale at this time but has a lot to prove if he wants to stay as a stallion.

Both really liked Lyric, said I'd be nuts to sell her. One liked Sterling better and the other liked Storm





So my breeding herd did themselves proud this year!



:OKinteresting

Obviously they have to face the challenges of the ring which starts for Lyric in January and she's up against some very strong competition who will be prepping for Nationals (Lyric is only got to States.)

And rounding off the foaling/breeding season Fantasy has been covered by Pallidon in hopes of a 2012 foal!

Outside of Lyric's show prep things with the foals will quieten down here while I focus on the big shows. I'll be weaning in April when I get back from Nationals and handling/training them over the winter.

So I guess this is the best time to say a huge thank-you to you all for following my first full fledged breeding season, thanks for the hours of support, thanks for cheering on the good times and grieving with me over the bad. Thank-you so much for being along for the ride and I look forward to following your own threads and seeing you in my 2012 thread!





(And no I'm not vanishing, you can't get rid of me that easily! Just felt like it was the time to semi-wrap up this journey



I'll keep you updated on the major stuff!)


----------



## MeganH

Sounds like a very nice bunch





Is there any way we could get a recent picture of each


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great assessment. Sounds like your on your easy wonderful. Thank you for allowing us to be part of your journey so far. You better not disappear. Hugs


----------



## Eagle

You must be so proud of your furry babies



Thanks for letting us into your world and sharing this journey with us. I have learnt loads and giggled plenty. May these new babies be part of your family for many years to come.


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> Sounds like a very nice bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way we could get a recent picture of each



Maybe I'll try to get them all in the one photo? Unlikely the way they DON'T hold stil





I've really loved having you all along, way better then annoying my friends and family with "does this udder look different? and related topics they don't want to know about! I also think one of the most important things for breeders is to talk, I've learnt so much from other people's experiences and I hope someone is able to gain somthing from mine


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree, the 'journey' this far has been brilliant, so I also want to say that I hope we can continue to share your future journey/s with your special minis and to thank you so much for welcoming us to your farm and for allowing us to be part of your life this past summer/winter.

Wishing you all the best for the future and looking forward to lots more 'sharing' times.





Oh and congrats on your babies, we all knew they were special, so it was nice to hear that your mentors agreed with us!!


----------



## cassie

Bree that is so exciting for you!!



YAY!! I sure hope you don't dissapear on us!




LOL

your babies are very very special! so glad the mentor had good things to say!!


----------



## Wings

As if I'd vanish! Who would I annoy with constant mini talk if I did that?



:rofl

Need to clip Lyric as son as the weather shifts so I'll pop some shots of that here as well as the photo forum


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> As if I'd vanish! Who would I annoy with constant mini talk if I did that?
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Need to clip Lyric *as soon as the weather shifts* so I'll pop some shots of that here as well as the photo forum


YAY please do!! LOL I'm afraid that you will have to wait till next summer for this weather to shift!



:rofl



:rofl

I'm in a jumper and long pants and its 6 days till Christmas!!!!!! its Madness I tell you! I now know why all the foals were born fluffy! they knew there wasn't going to be a summer this year!








hope you get some good weather down there to clip your lovely Lyric can't wait to see her clipped out!!


----------



## Wings

I need it warm enough to wash her properly and then I want to clip her outside so she can see her mum and Storm and Sterling can watch!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I need it warm enough to wash her properly and then I want to clip her outside so she can see her mum and* Storm and Sterling can watch*!


have you had warm enough weather yet??!!!






can't wait to see the pics of Lyric all clipped up and GORGEOUS!!!





hoepfully she will be good so Storm and Sterling learn what they *should *do not what they *shouldn't *do hehe

would love to see pics when you get her clipped!!


----------



## Wings

Well I started but she is not fond of the clippers and her foal coat is really tough to get through! Keeping the sessions short and finishing when she's being good, she's improving with each one! Spent the day out helping family prep for xmas so didn't get anything done, maybe I'll get another chunk done tomorrow. Photos as soon as she is done though





Her halter's on the way over from America as well


----------



## Wings

Lyric had her first show today





Champion Amateur Owned Miniature Foal/Weanling

Champion Open Owned Miniature Foal/Weanling

Best Classic Trot Miniature Exhibit

Pics later in the week! Need to wait for the pro to sort through them, I never get any time to photograph them!


----------



## Eagle

yahooo well done






we all knew she was a cracker


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> yahooo well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all knew she was a cracker



And she loved it! Loved the atmosphere, loved being around all the other horse, chilled out when back at the float (flopped down four times for a snooze) and by the end of the day she was placing her front feet in the right spot all by herself!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! Well done!! Congratulations!!

How dare you zoom off to a show with our fav girl and not tell us beforehand so that we could share in the anticipation and excitement!





Now round up those picture asap!!


----------



## lucky lodge

congrats on a great win, you must be rapt



:yeah

looking forward to pictures


----------



## MeganH

GO LYRIC!!! 





That is awesome!! Can't wait to see pictures of her at work!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wings

I was WAY too nervous to tell anyone




She was a monster to show prep, hated the clippers on her legs and was getting really sulky about her short training sessions. I was sure we were going to do SO badly!

But something about show day just seemed to sink in, she only bounced around a bit during her first class but settled really well and really began to enjoy it. The judges were suprised at how happy she was to have her big ribbons tied around her neck as most foals hate it



:rofl I think Lyric put it all together and realised everyone else was finally recognising how awesome she is





She finished they day flopped on the ground with a nice tasty treat bar that she nibbled at with a sleepy look on her face.



:wub


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations! And how awesome for her first show!



 :yeah


----------



## cassie

As I said on Facebook Bree massive congratulations!!! Hehe what a good good girl!



How do you train your foals to lead? Sorry to change the subject lol having fun trying to get Finn to lead...





Again can't WAIT for the pics!! You must have been absoloutly thrilled. Congrats Bree you deserved it!


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone



:BigGrin







cassie said:


> How do you train your foals to lead? Sorry to change the subject lol having fun trying to get Finn to lead...


I like the comfortable in the halter to start with. I'll halter them and let them loose again with their mums.

From there I want to enforce the importance of yielding to pressure. My favourite trick is to not ask them to come forward but to ask them to turn around.

I stand at their side or slightly behind them and gently apply pressure on the lead. When they turn their head with it release the pressure and reward. From there you want them to start turning to face you again.

The good thing about starting like this is it is awkward to resist this pressure, and far easier to turn.

Then I move onto coming up to me. No matter how well they went with the earlier step I use a butt rope as back up, this means I can put minimal pressure on their head and neck and use the butt rope if they pull back . Remember to release with each step!

I'll do all of that in the paddock amongst mum and bubs but after that I'll work outside the paddock. I've found so far that this earlier emphasis on pressure and the correct response from what the halter is asking makes the remaining work much easier. From here on it's like refining the concepts


----------



## cassie

cool thanks heaps Bree



will try that tonight! Finn wears his halter all day now, and I take it off at night



so hopeing the next steps won't be to hard as well LOL fingers crossed!

can't wait for show piccies of your amazing crew!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you so very much for detailing how you do that



. I'm printing it out so I can refer to it when I have my little ones to train.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Thank you so very much for detailing how you do that
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm printing it out so I can refer to it when I have my little ones to train.


same here Hazel!!!





I don't want a naughty not trained foal!!



LOL no thankyou!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Absolutely so well written!! I totally agree!!!
> 
> So much nicer than those that insist on pulling their babies around by their heads and yanking them to follow!
> 
> WELL DONE!



Thanks DIane



and I'm glad it was helpful to the other newbies as well! It's Derby and Lyric approved training





I'm a HUGE believer in training the basics, if you get the basics installed properly everything just builds from there


----------



## MeganH

Do you have a method for training your babies to stand for showing them in a halter class? I want to go ahead and start Ricky since we want to show him this year.

Also- what feeds are good for show horses including yearlings?

I am thinking we will dry lot Ricky cause his belly gets so large when grazing. My problem is the 'dry' lot for us gets quite muddy



Would I have to stall him every single night months before showing... or just dry lot him and stall him closer to a show?

I am SO nervous to show since I am so new at this.

I will need practice clipping too.. since the 1st time may not be show worthy lol

Any pictures of lovely Lyric and the rest of your show crew yet? I can't wait to see the show pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Bree for the sensible and gentle ways you use to train your babies. Must admit that my methods are a little different - mostly because I dont bother until they are weaned - but like you I use gentle pressure and release, plus the idea of turning rather than immediately forward, and NEVER any pulling, grappling or allowing things to get stressed!

Cassie, why do you have a headcollar on Finn? Any headcollar left on ANY animal while it is outside, or away from your immediate attention, is an accident waiting to happen. If you really want him to wear a headcollar for more than half an hour or so, then you are better putting it on at night in the stable, where, hopefully, there is nothing for him to hook himself up on. Just wondering why you would want him to wear it all day?

Megan I would be very careful about using a dry lot for Ricky. I'm a great believer in the fact that horses, particularly youngsters should have their natural food available at all times if possible. Hay will not help him loose his tummy - grass, correct food and exercise will. The difficulty you have will be with the exercise. Where you have two or more colts of his age together, they will race around, play and fight and keep themselves fit. When you just have one, they never doing the amount of 'playing' that they will do with others of their own age. So you have got to somehow 'replace' those companions!!

Once he's a year you could do a little gentle round penning, but for now, if you have safe walks in your area, you are better to lead him out yourself for long walks together with spells of running with him so he is trotting - not on hard road surfaces. Also would your dog play on the other side of the fence with him a couple of times a day (as happened before)? Ricky is just one of the many youngsters who tends to have a bit of a tummy and in my opinion, keeping him on a dry lot wont help. You will still have to feed him good amounts of hay (and exercise him) - youngsters particularly need plenty of roughage as, if they are restricted, they will most probably get stomach ulcers through their stomach acid having long 'gaps' with nothing to work on. Any restrictions in diet can cause problems in later years.

Ricky is a lovely looking little colt, plus he moves really well, so just give him plenty of sensible exercise, get him washed, groomed and trimmed and go and have fun at some shows. Maybe, once he gets to 10 months old, you could look into replacing his food with a good quality balancer like Gro and Win, plus his grass and hay - you might just find this will sort out his slight overweight appearance!





Sorry Bree, I seem to have taken over your thread - an waffled on a bit too much too! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Do you have a method for training your babies to stand for showing them in a halter class? I want to go ahead and start Ricky since we want to show him this year.
> 
> Also- what feeds are good for show horses including yearlings?
> 
> I am thinking we will dry lot Ricky cause his belly gets so large when grazing. My problem is the 'dry' lot for us gets quite muddy
> 
> 
> 
> Would I have to stall him every single night months before showing... or just dry lot him and stall him closer to a show?
> 
> I am SO nervous to show since I am so new at this.
> 
> I will need practice clipping too.. since the 1st time may not be show worthy lol
> 
> Any pictures of lovely Lyric and the rest of your show crew yet? I can't wait to see the show pictures!!


I am in the same boat as you Megan LOL



first year of showing this year... or next depending on a miss Penny LOL

clipping is actually quite fun, I had my friend come over when I did Finn for the first time he kicked up a little fuss but I think handled it pretty good for a baby



he does LOVE the scratches which helps distract him LOL

yes Bree, where are the show pics of Lyric, I saw one on FB of your gelding! he looked magnificant!! congrats!



AnnaC said:


> Well done Bree for the sensible and gentle ways you use to train your babies. Must admit that my methods are a little different - mostly because I dont bother until they are weaned - but like you I use gentle pressure and release, plus the idea of turning rather than immediately forward, and NEVER any pulling, grappling or allowing things to get stressed!
> 
> Cassie, why do you have a headcollar on Finn? Any headcollar left on ANY animal while it is outside, or away from your immediate attention, is an accident waiting to happen. If you really want him to wear a headcollar for more than half an hour or so, then you are better putting it on at night in the stable, where, hopefully, there is nothing for him to hook himself up on. Just wondering why you would want him to wear it all day?
> 
> Megan I would be very careful about using a dry lot for Ricky. I'm a great believer in the fact that horses, particularly youngsters should have their natural food available at all times if possible. Hay will not help him loose his tummy - grass, correct food and exercise will. The difficulty you have will be with the exercise. Where you have two or more colts of his age together, they will race around, play and fight and keep themselves fit. When you just have one, they never doing the amount of 'playing' that they will do with others of their own age. So you have got to somehow 'replace' those companions!!
> 
> Once he's a year you could do a little gentle round penning, but for now, if you have safe walks in your area, you are better to lead him out yourself for long walks together with spells of running with him so he is trotting - not on hard road surfaces. Also would your dog play on the other side of the fence with him a couple of times a day (as happened before)? Ricky is just one of the many youngsters who tends to have a bit of a tummy and in my opinion, keeping him on a dry lot wont help. You will still have to feed him good amounts of hay (and exercise him) - youngsters particularly need plenty of roughage as, if they are restricted, they will most probably get stomach ulcers through their stomach acid having long 'gaps' with nothing to work on. Any restrictions in diet can cause problems in later years.
> 
> Ricky is a lovely looking little colt, plus he moves really well, so just give him plenty of sensible exercise, get him washed, groomed and trimmed and go and have fun at some shows. Maybe, once he gets to 10 months old, you could look into replacing his food with a good quality balancer like Gro and Win, plus his grass and hay - you might just find this will sort out his slight overweight appearance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bree, I seem to have taken over your thread - an waffled on a bit too much too! LOL!!


Sorry Anna I should have clarified! Finn has his halter on all day when I am home all day, I am at work today so he has NO halter on... that day I posted this I was home so he had his halter on, I wanted him to get used to wearing it, he is really good with getting it on and off now (as long as I don't take to long putting it on hehe) we are working on the leading part... still having some trouble with that but we are slowly getting there, he always wants to bite the lead or the clip... what can I do to stop this?? he is obsessed with Penny at the moment, and stays with her rather then coming up to me for scratches and loving



lol he always eventually comes up lol naughty little man!


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> Do you have a method for training your babies to stand for showing them in a halter class? I want to go ahead and start Ricky since we want to show him this year.


I play with legs from the moment the foal is happy is happy with my touch. This progresses from just running my hands to gently pick them up and finally to placing them back on the ground where I want them.

I don't worry to much about the back legs, you can back the horse up and apply pressure to the rump to manipulate them but most judges are very forgiving of what the babies are doing with their hind end.



> Also- what feeds are good for show horses including yearlings?


Plenty of roughage! I also combine a good show horse premix with a broodmare/foal pellet. I use a vitamin supplement formulated for growing babies and I add in some oil for energy and the way it delivers a shiney, healthy coat.



AnnaC said:


> Sorry Bree, I seem to have taken over your thread - an waffled on a bit too much too! LOL!!


Whenever you want to hijack it's fine with me, LOL. We're all here to learn







cassie said:


> yes Bree, where are the show pics of Lyric, I saw one on FB of your gelding! he looked magnificant!! congrats!


Thanks Cassie! I've put in an order for my show pics so I should have them within the week or early next week



There's a superb shot of Lyric in all her ribbons and a fantastic one of Derby jumping!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Your girls are stunning!!



I just love all of them!


----------



## cassie

YAY how exciting Bree,

can I ask in the show ring do you train your horses to stand the way the should? or do you move their feet? I have heard of both being done... and wondering about the way you do your babies... if that eventually encourages them to stand up properly (show wise) sorry if I'm not making any sense...


----------



## MeganH

Lots of good info



Thanks Anna and Bree!

Bree- What kind of oil do you add and how much? Do you hay your show babies? and what type? Or do they graze on grass?

Sorry for all the ?s... I am totally new at this so I want to learn a lot.

Anna- When you say replace his food with a balancer (like gro and win) do you mean quit the feed he's on and switch to the other? Right now he is on Omolene 300.. it is Purina. I am not sure what type of feed you and Bree would have in your area. I know my local feed store carries vitamins and such. I just don't know which one to choose.

Can't wait for the photos!!


----------



## cassie

I have a mineral lick in with my horses all the time, they love it, but only lick it when they need it, its so cute to see Suzie coming out of the stables with red all over her lips ( the brick of the lick is red hehe) their coats have improved HEAPS by having them too... even Finn has a little lick every now and then, and he has stopped eating the dirt since which is awesome!!

would love to know what oil you use Bree,

megan I wished we lived closer so we could help each other  lol


----------



## Wings

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Your girls are stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love all of them!



Thank-you



I'm so proud of my little mare herd!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with the others Bree - all your minis are gorgeous, plus they look great and are also a very happy tribe, and this is all due to your care, attention and love.





Megan, (I'll keep it brief LOL!!) I suggested the Gro and Win as I know it is available in the US and I have found it so very useful where I have had a 'tubby' youngster that I wanted to show as a yearling. Alongside the full amount of normal 'roughage' you can be sure the youngster is getting all its minerals and vitamins without the 'filler stuff' in a lot of normal youngstock feeds. But always remember that there are so many different ways of feeding youngsters for showing and everyone will have their preferred way of doing things. You just have to take all the suggestions and find one that suits you and your animals. Also remember to do any changes slowly over several days/a week.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks again, Anna



I will have to look up more of the feeds they have locally. There are a lot of horses in our area so we have a lot of places to choose from. Ricky's belly is deflating a little. The grass is not as nice now and we give him a little more hay to replace the grass he isn't getting and he is looking pretty good. He is 8 months old now.

I know, Cassie! I wish we could be able to go through this close by!

I have 2 different kinds of salt/mineral licks. Both at called Trace Mineral blocks I think. One type is small and I have two of them in Laney's shelter and the other is a very big one in Ricky's shelter. I see both of them using them often. I do wonder if there are any that are better and designed for growing minis or pregnant ones. I couldn't find any when I looked a few months back. They did have flavored ones though.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> I agree with the others Bree - all your minis are gorgeous, plus they look great and are also a very happy tribe, and this is all due to your care, attention and love.


Aww thanks Anna, that means a lot!





I'll grab new photos of the boys today, still waiting on Lyric's show photos but the hairy turd munchers are probably due for an update



:rofl

They're out in the big paddock with the other mares now, Storm's in love with my appie mare Beauty. Whenever I go out there he calls to me and hoons up to me for attention... but remembers his manners and stops a polite distance and reaches out for a rub, no nipping!

Sterling's friends with everyone and meanders about in his general good natured way, always happy to come and say hi but at a slower pace then Storm!


----------



## cassie

Naw how cute!! I wish Finn would stop nipping n rearing! Any tips Bree?Would love to see some more pics of your crew!


----------



## Wings

Cassie Storm still tries it on every now and again. I either redirect him with a growl if he tries but if he makes contact I will smack and growl. No different to the mares who will squeal and bite them



If they rear at me I shove them and growl. Never give ground, always remove them from your space.

Sterling as a day old:




Sterling now:

(not the best pics, I was losing light and Storm wouldn't leave me alone to photograph him!)










I love how rich his colouring is under that foal fluff and he still has the sweetest little face!


----------



## Wings

Storm as a day old:




Storm now:
















Bit of a change isn't it!


----------



## cassie

Sterling is still the most gorgeous foal evr!!! Everything tht I love!



Storm WOW!! He doesn't seem like the same horse lol Cool thanks for the advice



Do you always make sure they come back up to you before you leave? Or do you walk away after they have been naughty? He has been getting better especially since penny has been with them



He loves her n if he gets to close or tries to rear up on her she squeals n turns her back to him, she even bit him back okay lol hmmm I wonder if I bit him back it would work hehe


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Sterling is still the most gorgeous foal evr!!! Everything tht I love!
> 
> 
> 
> Storm WOW!! He doesn't seem like the same horse lol Cool thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> Do you always make sure they come back up to you before you leave? Or do you walk away after they have been naughty? He has been getting better especially since penny has been with them
> 
> 
> 
> He loves her n if he gets to close or tries to rear up on her she squeals n turns her back to him, she even bit him back okay lol hmmm I wonder if I bit him back it would work hehe



I'll let them approach when I'm ready or I'll invite them back, but if the behaviour starts up again I'll just push them away and leave. They never hold it against me


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Bree, they certainly have grown!! Methinks you should post pictures more often.





But they are a pair of very handsome young lads.


----------



## MeganH

Oh I love them



Thank you for all the pictures! Love the colors!

Can we hear your growl, Bree



lol... Ricky doesn't always respond to my yell to him. He nips and rears constantly now almost when you are with him. I need to set him straight fast. Maybe a growl or other alarming sound will work. My husband is SO loud and Ricky responds right away but I know people down the road can hear him and I won't be THAT loud lol


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> 1327585251[/url]' post='1442591']Oh I love them
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures! Love the colors!
> 
> Can we hear your growl, Bree
> 
> 
> 
> lol... Ricky doesn't always respond to my yell to him. He nips and rears constantly now almost when you are with him. I need to set him straight fast. Maybe a growl or other alarming sound will work. My husband is SO loud and Ricky responds right away but I know people down the road can hear him and I won't be THAT loud lol


The joys of having colts hey Megan lol I tied to find the sound that Finn reacts to... It may not be any louder then the rest but it might be the tone? Just an idea


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> 1327585251[/url]' post='1442591']Oh I love them
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures! Love the colors!
> 
> Can we hear your growl, Bree
> 
> 
> 
> lol... Ricky doesn't always respond to my yell to him. He nips and rears constantly now almost when you are with him. I need to set him straight fast. Maybe a growl or other alarming sound will work. My husband is SO loud and Ricky responds right away but I know people down the road can hear him and I won't be THAT loud lol


The joys of having colts hey Megan lol I tied to find the sound that Finn reacts to... It may not be any louder then the rest but it might be the tone? Just an idea


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree - can you also do a nice deep WOOF to go with your GROWL!!





I dont think the 'sex' of a foal comes into it. We have had fillies who have been right little wotsits and colts who are really sweet and gentle. My two this year have both been 'pains' but the filly is more sensitive and a few firm 'ah ha's' over time has put a stop to her biting ideas. However the little swine of a colt has the biting down to an art - creeps up behind you while you are busy doing something to one of the other minis and CHOMP he's got you!! Have now taken to whirling round, shouting and chasing off after him across the field (he has no fear). He thinks this is a great game, rushes off, leaping and bucking in a large circle, to return to stand watching you, waiting for another chance to creep forward!! He could do with weaning - might take the wind out of his sails?? (he's just coming 6 months) But things are just too complicated here right now for us to give the correct time to him and his girl friend, so they will have to wait another couple of weeks or so (neither Momma mare is in foal and both are still as fat as pigs, so no harm being done!)

Funny thing is that when we catch hold of him to trim his feet, he stands perfectly still and never tries biting! So I think it is mostly a play, fun, excitement at having humans to terrorise thing, rather than something he really means to do?????


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, I'll have to watch and see if my foals do this. At least I have ya'll wonderful stories to give me ides on how to dtop it if they do.

Cassie thanks for sugesting different tones. Have to remember that.

Bree they have really grown and just as beautiful.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys! I'm so happy with them



After the show season I'll bring them up to the top paddocks again and start all their training. I'll be advertising Sterling once that happens and I'm hoping he sells before the show season, otherwise I'll have to choose between him or his half brother Derby for the last space in my float and I really think next year could be Derby's year in the performance ring! Oh well, I'll deal with that when it comes to it





I can't believe how dark Storm has gotten, at this rate he'll be darker then his mum!

If growly sounds don't work you can try a loud "OI!" sound



it works great on Storm!


----------



## cassie

oh are you selling Sterling? lol don't tempt me Bree LOL

lol I'm sure all their training will do great your such a good mum!!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> oh are you selling Sterling? lol don't tempt me Bree LOL
> 
> lol I'm sure all their training will do great your such a good mum!!



Thansk cassie





Sadly I have to sell Sterling, I would love to run him on and compete him for awhile but as I said I may not have room in the float. He is such a sweetheart he deserves his own special home but it will be hard seeing him go.





He'd look lovely in amongst your lot






:rofl


----------



## cassie

LOL and I would LOVE to have him!!!! but I don't think I would be able to give him the show life he deserves!!



I doubt that I will ever be massive into showing, unless I quit the vets and don't work as much... lol

but maybe someday I will have a foal as gorgoeus as him!!! maybe with blue eyes!!!!






hehe hey I can dream can't I? LOL

are you selling him as a stallion?


----------



## Wings

I'll be listing him as $2500 as a colt and $2000 as a gelding with me doing the op at my expense. I think he has colt potential so I'm happy to have him leave her intact if someone wants him for it but I think my perfect home for him would be as a youth show horse



He's just such a sweety, really soft and willing so kids wouldn't have any trouble with him. Derby's developing well in the performance ring and Lyric's halter career has started nicely so I think he has the potential to do a lot of things!

Keep dreaming! Nothing wrong with it, without a dream I wouldn't be where I am now


----------



## Eagle

I had 2 colts in 2010, Chip was a bitter but he was an honest one, he would just bit anything and always



Dipinto was much sweeter but as time has past he has got a bit naughty, he is similar to Anna's boy, he gets jealous if I talk to someone else so he will come up behind and nip my bum



and then do a runner all happy with himself.



I must admit it makes me laugh too so I am probably not much of an Alpha mare


----------



## MeganH

Ricky is jealous like your boys. When I am giving Laney attention he will come out of nowhere and nip my butt, calf or ankles. Before we left for PA, I was in Ricky's pen giving him love and walked to the fence line to give Laney some (how dare me! right?) that was the first time Ricky nipped my butt. He stood there pouting as I rubbed Laney. Ears back and turned his butt to me. Little booger.


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> Ricky is jealous like your boys. When I am giving Laney attention he will come out of nowhere and nip my butt, calf or ankles. Before we left for PA, I was in Ricky's pen giving him love and walked to the fence line to give Laney some (how dare me! right?) that was the first time Ricky nipped my butt. He stood there pouting as I rubbed Laney.* Ears back and turned his butt to me.* Little booger.


Try turning you back on him and walk backwards towards him, if he doesn't move away try lifting a leg as if you are a mare about to kick



it works with Dipinto


----------



## Lindi-loo

Eagle said:


> Try turning you back on him and walk backwards towards him, if he doesn't move away try lifting a leg as if you are a mare about to kick
> 
> 
> 
> it works with Dipinto



Haha just dont let your husband see you



or he will be calling you a stroppy mare next





So happy today just had the good news my baby has made the Welsh under 18's rugby squad



so proud


----------



## Eagle

great news, *CONGRATULATIONS *








P.S I am THE stroppy mare


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Lindy that is just the best news!














Be sure to give him our sincere congratulations.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations!!!



 :yeah 



 :yeah . Wonderful news!!!!



 :yeah


----------



## cassie

Lindi That is so exciting!! congrats!

hey Renee that is a great Idea I should try that on Finn as I see Penny backing up at him ALL the time LOL she is definitley the alpha mare, and even bosses my poor Suzie LOL



baby girl LOL

well, Bree, I sure hope some really nice show home comes along to buy him!!



he is so special!! he will go far, I think hehe

hey have you got the pics of Lyric yet?!! WE are still waiting LOL


----------



## MeganH

Congrats Lindi!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks all..still havnt come down to earth yet 



 :yeah ..just catching up on all the news here I havnt been able to get online..Iv had the dreaded bug thats going around but back on my feet again now so hoping to see some new pics of all the babies 



 :wub


----------



## Eagle

Sorry you have been rough Lindi, get well soon.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks Renee..Im almost back to my usual self now thank you but I did miss my grandaughters 5th birthday party 



 couldnt believe it..all the preparations and weeks of hard work and i missed it all..at least the cake got finished just in the nick of time so cant resist sharing a picture


----------



## Eagle

wow that is amazing, don't tell me you made that ? I am sorry you missed the big event



did they save you a slice of cake


----------



## Lindi-loo

we both made it.. a join effort with my daughter



I did the baking she decorated it..yes plenty left but sadly i dont fancy any


----------



## Eagle

Fabulous! You are both very clever. I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Wings

Don't show that cake to Lyric, she'll want one for her birthday



:rofl





She is SUCH a princess!


----------



## Eagle

Now I want one too. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Lindy, that cake is absolutely amazing - you and your daughter are so talented!





Bet you had one very happy little grand-daughter, bless her.

So sorry you have been ill, just take it easy until you are fully recovered please.





How are you coping with this weather - I'm presuming you have the snow and freezing temperatures? Cathy's partners farm, only 6 miles from me, but in the valley down the other side of our mountain, hasn't had any snow at all!!

Take care.


----------



## cassie

wow Lindi that cake is absoloutley amazing!!! you and your daughter are very very talented!!





SO Bree where are these pictures of Princess Lyric?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its been over a week now....



lol


----------



## MeganH

wow what a beautiful cake!!

Sorry you have been sick. Hope you feel better! I caught the head cold/cough thing from my son and I can't wait to be able to sleep at night lol


----------



## Eagle

* HAVE A GREAT DAY BREE*


----------



## Lindi-loo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BREE 











 

 Have a lovely day.. those astronauts are so cute lol 

 

 

 

 Thanks everyone glad you like the cake we were quite proud of it 





 Not much snow here Anna we had a covering today but nothing worth getting excited about but when I left Cowbridge last night for home it was -8 c Bbbbbrrrrr


----------



## Eagle

-15° C here this morning and they forecast more snow next week.


----------



## Wings

Thanks everyone!



:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting



cassie said:


> SO Bree where are these pictures of Princess Lyric?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its been over a week now....
> 
> 
> 
> lol


There was a stuff up with my photo order which delayed the pics



very soon though, I have told the photographer I have a bunch of slighty insane fans that might show up on my door step demanding photos if I make them wait much longer



:rofl

Princess Lyric went Supreme Amateur Owned Miniature Horse Exhibit yesterday



:wub Not a bad birthday prezzie!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting
> 
> There was a stuff up with my photo order which delayed the pics
> 
> 
> 
> very soon though, I have told the photographer I have a bunch of slighty insane fans that might show up on my door step demanding photos if I make them wait much longer
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Princess Lyric went Supreme Amateur Owned Miniature Horse Exhibit yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> :wub Not a bad birthday prezzie!



haha you bet we will show up!! Diane already has the plane out ready!!! hehe

Happy birthday Bree!! for yesterday!!! didn't finish work till 9pm other wise would have posted a msg hehe!!

WOW good work Lyric!! what a good baby! we all knew she would be stunning and she is living up to our expectations!! yippee

please hurry up photo ppl!! I'm getting rather desperate herre!! haven't seen Lyric since her haircut! and she had that before Finley did!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo sorry I missed your Birthday Bree - Belated Happy Birthday wishes from me!!





Many congratulations on the lovely Lyric's show results - what a clever girl she is!





Now I do understand that the photo's from her first show are causing complications, but why cant we just have some of her 'at home' to look at while we wait - and dont say your camera is naff/not working, ALL the pictures I take are via my mobile phone as I dont have a camera. So no excuses - just get 'clicking'.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Now I do understand that the photo's from her first show are causing complications, but why cant we just have some of her 'at home' to look at while we wait - and dont say your camera is naff/not working, ALL the pictures I take are via my mobile phone as I dont have a camera. So no excuses - just get 'clicking'.



If it takes much longer I'll take some paddock shots, but there's such a beautiful shot of her from her first show that I badly want to use to introduce her hair cut



Call me fussy but I just LOVE the photo even though her forlock was doing it's crazy punk thing





I wish Sterling and Storm would hold still for a second for new photos. Sterling has just realised he is a colt and the two of them are in top gear ALL the time these days


----------



## MeganH

Happy Birthday and Congrats!! Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## Wings

:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## cassie

I saw them on Facebook!!!!



:yeah



:yeah






:wub



:wub



:wub

what a gorgeous young LADY an absoloute princess with her pink ribbons!!!





you have done a brilliant job with her Bree... she looks lovely! congrats! and as you said on FB she has BIG plans on beating her Daddy!!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Cassie!



:OKinteresting

She certainly is my special baby, it is so competitive in the ring for weanling and yearling fillies and to kick her weanling season off like this, and to follow it up with taking a Supreme is more then I could have hoped for! I'm so proud of her and she just loves it out in the ring


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Thanks Cassie!
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting
> 
> She certainly is my special baby, it is so competitive in the ring for weanling and yearling fillies and to kick her weanling season off like this, and to follow it up with taking a Supreme is more then I could have hoped for! I'm so proud of her and she just loves it out in the ring


I am SO SO SO pleased for you Bree!!!! it is so very exciting! and makes everything all worth while! have you got her mum back in foal again?


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> I am SO SO SO pleased for you Bree!!!! it is so very exciting! and makes everything all worth while! have you got her mum back in foal again?



Yup she's back in foal to Pallidon



We hope anyway! Now that the girls are in the bottom paddocks away from the stallions it isn't as obvious to see their heats.

Pallidon covered Rivain in the hopes of another Lyric (going to be hard to reach that!) and Fantasy (Storm's mum)

Tinker covered 4 mares, Beauty and Dreamy (the half sister appies) and Jilla and Painted Lady (the small horse pintos)

Now we have to just wait, no signs of who took and who didn't, I just have to wait for bellies to start growing!


----------



## Eagle

wow Bree she is just adorable



congratulations on your stunning girl


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys! She's my special little girl





You can see why I wanted to use her show pictures! She's had a lot of compliments from the judge's as well, they find her very mature in her build for her age and they adore her movement. I think she'll only get better with age so who knows how far she'll go!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh My! Oh My!! OH MY!!! That is never our Lyric?? I mean I knew she was gorgeous but WOW!!








She is absolutely stunning and a real credit to you Bree. I think this is just the start of a long and wonderful showing career for our special little girl. Watch out Daddy - here comes your daughter!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW!



:wub



:wub How stunning. Congrats Bree She did you very proud. That is fantastic!! She's going to be hard to beat



:yeah



Great career in front of her and you!!



:yeah


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys



:wub





She's coming along so well, and she really loves the ring! She prances around her workouts and is even self placing her front legs!

I think she's just happy to have the rest of the world telling her how awesome she is and not just me



Little attitude filled thing that she is. She boots Spesh when I turn them out if he tries to play before she's had a roll and a drink and she chases Derby off the purple feed bucket if she's in the mood to "only eat from the purple one"





Although I need to get her new rugs as I'm squeezing her into 2'6!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> REMEMBER....from this (August 25th) to THIS....not even 5 1/2 months old!! Incredible!!!!
> 
> /monthly_08_2011/post-43867-0-67405500-1314261648_thumb.jpg/monthly_02_2012/post-43867-0-97817300-1328568614_thumb.jpg
> 
> What an accomplishment. She really looks mature beyond her age!!! Just lovely, Bree!


From weak little foal from her bad start to this



Great comparison!

Lyric certainly had a rough start but she's amazed people all along. The vet and my mentors could not believe how tough she was despite that rough start, she never looked like she would crash and bounced back from it as if it was nothing. She got through her later illness with her usual attitude and gutsy determination, there's a reason she is named "And Still I Rise"



and I LOVE hearing that name read out at the shows.

Her maturity is something the judges keep commenting on, they keep saying she doesn't look (or move or act) like a 5 month old baby





Ok I think I've gone on about her long enough and feel a sudden urge to run out and hug her



:rofl

NOTHING beats showing your own foals!


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> REMEMBER....from this (August 25th) to THIS....not even 5 1/2 months old!! Incredible!!!!
> 
> /monthly_08_2011/post-43867-0-67405500-1314261648_thumb.jpg/monthly_02_2012/post-43867-0-97817300-1328568614_thumb.jpg
> 
> What an accomplishment. She really looks mature beyond her age!!! Just lovely, Bree!


----------



## Lindi-loo

WOW shes beautiful 



 cant believe how grown up she looks and come so far in such a short time...CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Wings

Thank-you everyone



It is still so mind blowing how succesful she is and what she has grown into! I love being able to share her





Now incase Cassie rats me out this is one of the mares I've been hiding



she's an unreg mare who arrived her in rotten condition, not that you'd know it now! But she is either high % welsh or pure. Meet Jazz.




Lyric likes this photo because the ground in her paddock is higher so she pretends to be taller


----------



## cassie

Hehe was totally going to rat on you lol jazz is gorgeous Bree!! Can you please tell us who... You know lol


----------



## Eagle

wooooowwwwwwwwwww I am NOT jealous


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Hehe was totally going to rat on you lol jazz is gorgeous Bree!! Can you please tell us who... You know lol



That's why I got here first!





Ok two hints.

1) My favourite broodmare is 1/4 welsh pony

2) The photo with Lyric in it is a bit of a hint.

Does that help?






Here's the day she arrived:




And that was an improvement



The girl who had her just before me pulled her out of a very bad situation. She was underweight, had no muscle on her, big rug rubs all over her shoulders, listless and when you went in the paddock she fled!


----------



## cassie

Not pallidon??



Really I am terrible at this lolWow Bree the change is amazing!! I'm going o put smartie onto oil



What oil do u use? I have rice bran oil I use for Finn...


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Not pallidon??
> 
> 
> 
> Really I am terrible at this lolWow Bree the change is amazing!! I'm going o put smartie onto oil
> 
> 
> 
> What oil do u use? I have rice bran oil I use for Finn...



Yup





Will be chatting with the vet next time he is out about AI-ing her next breeding season!





I also want to try and get a dressage pony out of her, she is just a beautiful mover!

I use the rice bran oil. Off the top of my head I think it has the best balance of Omegas? Give it a bit of googling and I'm sure plenty of articles will jump up



but it tends to be one of the better oils! All my show horses are on it now.


----------



## MeganH

I just finished asking on my post what oil you used lol.. now- how much!?





You would never know the older photo of the mare was the same mare. She is beautiful now! Kudos to you!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's gorgeous Bree - and she would have an amazing foal with Palli!








Did you say exactly how big Jazz is - I'm looking for the difference in height from her to Palli? Many many moons ago I covered a 17hand Percheron mare with a 13 hand 2 inch Highland Stallion!! It was an interesting experience to say the least and caused loads of giggles over the 4 days she was covered - and this is the true story of how we managed it!!

We had a steep downhill slope with a little ledge at the bottom before the flat. 4 of my trainee students took the mare to a point halfway down the hill and planted themselves in front og her leaning back against her chest. Having given them enough time to get organised I followed with the stallion - have to say here that these two horses adored each other, he in particular, had a thing about big buxom women and I often had to take good hold of him out hunting in the winter months when he would be making encouraging glancs at the hunt secretaries coloured buxom mare!





Anyway he and I made our way across the field in a mad round of leaps, bounds and screams (his not mine!) toward the top of the hill. My mare would shoot her head up (could just see the tips of her ears in the distance) and then she would call. That was it, he was off with me racing after him hanging on to the end of the lunge line. My shout of "we're coming" would warn the trainees to brace themselves as my heavyweight but small boy topped the hill flew down and literally launched himself at the mare. He would land almost on top of her, grab over the top of where her hips would have been had she not been so 'buxom', and hang on. Mare, trainees and hanging stallion slithered on down the hill until the mare just dropped off the little ledge at the bottom. This left the stallion with his back feet trailing a bit and therefore he had 'backed off' enough to enter her, which was then helped by me arriving at the crutial moment and bashing straight into his back with my arms round him, just giving him that little lift to send him 'into' the mare, and then holding him up by one leg while he just managed to teeter on the toe of the other!!

After these 'successful' coverings all was quiet and peaceful as we all climbed the hill and returned everyone to their rightful places. Believe it or not they produced a really nice grey filly who grew to about 15 hands, a middleweight cob type who was just the sweetest little lady that I later broke and sold to a really nice family who had her for all of her life. Needless to say, this stallion was normally perfectly well behaved when covering mares of his own size - but then he never 'loved' them like he did my big mare, bless him!!

Just thinking that you might get Palli on top of Jazz!!??? LOL!!


----------



## cassie

Hehe well I'm sure you will get a simply stunning foal out of those two Bree!





Wow Anna lol what a story



Made me laugh the whole way through


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, I've always had a massive soft spot for this girl. It's been such a reward to watch her blossom







MeganH said:


> I just finished asking on my post what oil you used lol.. now- how much!?


Palli and Spesh are on 1 cup, the babies are on 3/4 of a cup.

RBO is usually one of the more expensive oils so you can go with a cheaper one like vegetable oil and feed it in higher amounts to help get condition back on. It's messy to feed though, I have one set of measuring cups set aside for it and I pour it over pellets that abosorb most of it.

Then the cats come in and clean everything



:rofl



When my new feed room gets put in I'll do all my measuring in the sink to avoid most of the mess!



AnnaC said:


> Oh she's gorgeous Bree - and she would have an amazing foal with Palli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say exactly how big Jazz is - I'm looking for the difference in height from her to Palli? Many many moons ago I covered a 17hand Percheron mare with a 13 hand 2 inch Highland Stallion!! It was an interesting experience to say the least and caused loads of giggles over the 4 days she was covered - and this is the true story of how we managed it!!


LOL! Anna that is hysterical



:rofl

Jazz hasn't been officialy measured but I'd peg her between 12hh and 13hh

Given her inexperience I'll be going with the AI path with her. Not sure if I'll start with Pallidon as I'm toying with trying to get a dressage pony out of her for myself to ride.

But with the way she's been coming along I'm very sure that she'll be one of the girls getting bred near the end of this year



:OKinteresting


----------



## Eagle

Anna I can see you now and I am wiping my tears. Lmao


----------

